# What's in Your Camera Bag?



## admin

What's in your camera bag?

I am currently using the following gear:

*Body*
Canon 40D
Canon 5D MKII

*Glass*
Canon EF 85mm f/1.2 L
Canon EF 70-200mm f/2.8 L IS
Canon EF 180mm f/3.5 L
Canon EF-S 10-22mm f/3.5-4.5
Canon EF-S 17-55mm f/2.8 IS


----------



## MADMAX22

Well its kind of shared with the girlfriend but I bought it so I guess I get to post it.

Canon OES xsi (so nice I love it)

EFS 18-55 (that comes with the kit)


----------



## caraboose

Dust is in mine. The odd time my camera is actually in it..


----------



## admin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *caraboose* 
Dust is in mine. The odd time my camera is actually in it..

Should I have asked the more literal question - "what do you shoot?"

I agree though







- I have my 40D + 85MM on all the time and take it with me almost anywhere I go.


----------



## Marin

Rebel XSi and a kit lens *sigh*


----------



## admin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marin* 
Rebel XSi and a kit lens *sigh*

My kit lenses have served me well over the years and I am sure yours will too







No need to sigh my friend.


----------



## MOCAMBO

....HTC Diamond ..... *sigh*


----------



## MXjunk127

Kit lense is a great lense...My body and long glass have been retired due to an untimely meeting with the floor two weeks ago...However here is/was my setup, I am so tempted for the 5D mkII but I will wait till after Christmas to see if I still have a job. Not listed is all the expensive studio equip/bags/tripods/strobes/flashes ect...I am cringing about having to buy another 70-200, it was having back focus issues anyway. The economy just sucks to buy new gear right now.

*Body*
Canon 20D (58K + actuations)

*Glass*
Canon EF 50mm f/1.8 MKII
Canon EF 70-200mm f/2.8 L
Canon EF-S 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6
Sigma EX 15-30mm f/3.5-4.5DG


----------



## sugarton

Canon 350D / 18-55mm kit lens

Used to be a 50mm f/1.8 and a 35-135mm EF in there as well but they were both just on loan. The 50mm was a "test drive" from a friend trying to sell it. I didn't end up using it enough to justify $100 for it.


----------



## McStuff

Nikon D2H and a Nikkor 300mm fixed f2.8

No need to sigh.


----------



## moward

Canon 30D
EF 17-40mm f/4 L
EF 85mm f/1.8
EF 50mm f/1.8

Mamiya C330 - 6x6 FTW!

I'm drooling over the 5D mkII....


----------



## Mikecdm

NIkon D80
18-135mm kit lens
75-300mm that doesn't fit in my bag but was a hand me down


----------



## alexyov

1st Nikon Coolpix S10, extra battery and micro fiber cloth










2nd Nikon Coolpix 3200, extra battery and micro fiber cloth


----------



## Dragoon

A Sony DSC-P100 (a great 4 year old camera) and an extra 256MB Memory strick Pro bought at the same time.


----------



## TheFlyingWallaby

I'm only starting to get into digital, so the digital bag is only a
Canon 300D
Sigma 28-200mm 3.5-5.6
Canon 28-90mm 4-5.6

The 35mm bag is...well...actually 3 bags.

An old Nikkormat
Nikon 55mm 2.8
Star-D 80-205mm 3.8 (Japanese lens I got on the cheap)
Nikon 28mm 3.8

Minolta body, I don't remember what. I hardly ever use it.
I also carry a Canon Rebel T2 with kit lens as a backup.
Funny, the newest body is the backup for the 50 year old manual bodies.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Bodies:
Nikon D70s
Nikon N80

Lenses:
18-55mm kit lens
18-200mm VR


----------



## otterpopjunkie

*UPDATED!!!*

Nikon D60
Nikkor 18-55mm VR
Nikkor 55-200mm VR
Nikkor 35mm f1.8
*0.20X wide angle lens adapter*
R72 (infrared), PL, ND2, ND4, UV filters, lens pen, IR remote trigger
8Gb, 4GB Extreme III cards
two broken tripods.







cast metal did not like subzero temps. <<replaced for free!


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

i have a HP crappy one in mine lol. im not a camera freak so i just have one that takes pictures


----------



## Highly-Annoyed

Not a lot at the moment.

Nikon D300.
Tamron 17-50mm f2.8
Tamron 90mm Macro f2.8
UV Filter, lens cleaning equipment.

I've also got a couple of speedlights, sensor cleaning kit and bunch of other stuff I don't actually carry around in a bag, but use for a kind "home studio" set up, including backgrounds, stands, tripods, lighting, light-modifiers etc.

Highly-Annoyed


----------



## Xx573v3xX_Z28

HOLY CRAP did admin actually make a post like this?????? WOW

i has a FUJIFILM FinePix S700 7.1mp If thats any good i dont do cameras but it takes hot pictures.


----------



## xguntherc

Yes they did.

I'm getting the D40 tomorrow I think. but I'm having a hard time going from my P&S 10MP Camera to a 6MP Camera. or will the D40 DSLR just blow away my ghetto Kodak 10MP camera I currently have. it's just a thin crapper. and a backup as the old Canon 630 died early death.

Would it be worth it to get the D60..?

also the D40, is it easy enough for a beginner like me to take good shots. and what would I need to take some amazing Macro shots?


----------



## rx7speed

in mine it's fairly simple but I'm a noob
450d
18-55mm IS kit lens
50mm f/1.8
sunpak 383 flash

hoping to get a 70-300mm sigma APO lens here but too broke to buy new rightn now.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marin* 
Rebel XSi and a kit lens *sigh*

the kit lens that comes with the XSI isn't that bad of a lens.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

My gear is listed in my sig. I have a 50D body on the way though.

Admin: you have a small fortune worth of equipment there. All those Ls!


----------



## neonlazer

XSI/18-55mm kit, 58mm UV protector thingy..extra battery







...uhhh...i got all this two days ago...YAHHTZEE i want a zoom lens badly :l


----------



## rx7speed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xguntherc* 
Yes they did.

I'm getting the D40 tomorrow I think. but I'm having a hard time going from my P&S 10MP Camera to a 6MP Camera. or will the D40 DSLR just blow away my ghetto Kodak 10MP camera I currently have. it's just a thin crapper. and a backup as the old Canon 630 died early death.

Would it be worth it to get the D60..?

also the D40, is it easy enough for a beginner like me to take good shots. and what would I need to take some amazing Macro shots?

don't look at the megapixles.there is a lot more to taking a picture then more megapixles. a LOT more. plus more megapixles can actually cause some issues also.
one of the biggest advantages would be flexibility and much less noise in your pictures.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *neonlazer* 
XSI/18-55mm kit, 58mm UV protector thingy..extra battery







...uhhh...i got all this two days ago...YAHHTZEE i want a zoom lens badly :l

You have a zoom lens, the factor just isn't that large. If you want a good relatively inexpensive zoom, go for the Canon EF 28-135 USM IS, an awesome "walkabout" lens which can be had for less than $400.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xguntherc* 
Yes they did.

I'm getting the D40 tomorrow I think. but I'm having a hard time going from my P&S 10MP Camera to a 6MP Camera. or will the D40 DSLR just blow away my ghetto Kodak 10MP camera I currently have. it's just a thin crapper. and a backup as the old Canon 630 died early death.

Would it be worth it to get the D60..?

also the D40, is it easy enough for a beginner like me to take good shots. and what would I need to take some amazing Macro shots?

Reasons for the D40 and D60 were spelled out in the OCN Camera Club thread, but to reiterate, I say go for the deal you're considering for the D40. The D60 is rather large jump in price for not that many significant upgrades. Besides the D40, you might look at the D40x, which has a 10 MP sensor.

To take amazing macro shots, you need a macro lens! However, decent macros can be taken with a standard zoom, you just won't be able to get as close as you would with a macro lens.

The D40 is fairly user-friendly being an entry-level DSLR, but basic photographic knowledge is required for taking any kind of good shot, e.g. proper aperture settings, shutter speed, ISO speeds, composition, post-editing, etc.


----------



## BFRD

Oly E-510 Body

14-42mm f/3.5 - 5.6
10-150mm f/4 - 5.6
35mm f/3.5 Macro

CPL and UV Filters

I am looking into buying some nicer glass, but need to save up a little more.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BFRD* 
Oly E-510 Body

14-42mm f/3.5 - 5.6
10-150mm f/4 - 5.6
35mm f/3.5 Macro

CPL and UV Filters

I am looking into buying some nicer glass, but need to save up a little more.

Nice, someone with an SLR that isn't Canon or Nikon! Now we need to find the Pentax SLRers.


----------



## xguntherc

Thanks Gonetomorrow.

so If I don't know a lot about all that you just mentioned at the end there. I'll still be able to take some decent shots, and learn along the way right..?


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xguntherc* 
Thanks Gonetomorrow.

so If I don't know a lot about all that you just mentioned at the end there. I'll still be able to take some decent shots, and learn along the way right..?

Absolutely, because you can always default to the Full Auto mode if you can't decide what settings are appropriate. From there you can move up to the Program Auto mode which allows you to manually adjust a few settings, and then finally you can try your hand at Manual mode - adjusting everything manually. That's the beauty of DSLRs - no matter what the brand, they all usually have those three modes at least - Full Auto, Program Auto and Manual.

If you want to learn the basics, I recommend this site:
http://digital-photography-school.com/blog/

On the right hand side is a menu, "Digital Photography Tips" where they have some good no nonsense info.

Furthermore, you can always come to the Photography section or the OCN Camera Club thread to learn stuff too


----------



## xguntherc

cool.. thanks. ya I'd probably do program mode.. and some auto's to start. cool. I'll let ya guys know when I get my D40 and get started.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow*


Nice, someone with an SLR that isn't Canon or Nikon! Now we need to find the Pentax SLRers.


i was VERY close to getting a pentax k100


----------



## version2

I would like one of those Rebels, but I don't have the money.

I have a sony dsc-s730. My parent's have the Sony DSC-H2 and -H5, which are actually decent cameras for their price and not being SLRs.

I must say, though, some of my best photos are taken with crappy cameras.


----------



## fergsonfire

Bodies:
Nikon D40
Nikon D300
Nikon D3

Lenses:
18-55mm f/4
55-200mm f/4-5.6
70-200mm f/2.8
200-400mm f/2.8
50mm f/1.8
300mm f/2.8
400mm f/2.8


----------



## The Duke

No camera, I still can't find mine


----------



## usapatriot

*Body:*

Pentax K200D
*
Lenses:*

Pentax DA 18-55MM f/3.5-f/5.6 AL II
*
Filter(s):*

52mm HOYA Super-Multicoated UV Filter

*Storage:*

Sandisk Ultra III 4GB SDHC


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Duke*


No camera, I still can't find mine










thats what you get for buying from the romulan empire


----------



## xguntherc

New info. Whats in my Camera Bag

Nikon D40
18-55mm f/4
55-200mmVR f/4-5.6 (New, & lots of Fun)
Additional Battery
2 52mm Hoya Multicoat Filters
LCD Protection Cover (On Way)
ML-L3 Nikon Remote (Every Nikon Owner Needs one if Camera accepts it)
Samsonite 53" Tri-pod (Not In Bag)

Thats it, Now Just exiting the bag is my Kodak M1033HD P&S POS. lol jk it was decent. but D40 kills it. and I just sold it.


----------



## kerbitroy

*Body*
Canon 300D Digital

*Lenses*
Canon EFS 18-55mm
Canon EF 70-155mm

*Filters*
Some form of darkening one...


----------



## xlastshotx

*Body*
Canon 50D

*Lens*
50mm f/1.8

I am saving up for the 24-70mm f/2.8L, but with no job anymore its going to take awhile


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xlastshotx*


*Body*
Canon 50D

*Lens*
50mm f/1.8

I am saving up for the 24-70mm f/2.8L, but with no job anymore its going to take awhile










No big deal, a lot of times I go out shooting only with my 50mm. It's fairly general purpose.


----------



## Marin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marin* 
Rebel XSi and a kit lens *sigh*

Update!

*Body:*
- Canon XSi

*Lenses:*
- Sigma 30mm f/1.4
- Canon 60mm Macro f/2.8
- Kit lens...

Soon to get some 70-200mm lens, liking the Tamron a lot after using it. All depends on which one I can afford at the end of the school year. And I'm probably upgrading the body to a 50D.


----------



## Ryan747

Nikon d40, Nikkor 18-55mm & Nikkor 55-200mm lenses, Giottos Air Rocket, D40 Manual, USB, Pocket Knife, Cleaning Pen, Microfiber Cloth, Extra Lens Caps.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

My current kit is in my sig. I'm fairly satisfied with it at the moment, but in the future I plan to get a Canon 70-200mm IS USM L or maybe just the 70-300mm IS USM, also possibly a new set of tripod legs with a larger ball head. Other than that I have a B+W 77mm 1.8 ND filter (6 stop) on the way, since my .9 ND just isn't dark enough.


----------



## Sanad

Body:
Nikon D700

Glass: 
Nikkor 24-70mm F2.8
Nikkor 80-200mm F2.8

Filters:
Nikon circular polarizer
UV Filter

Others:
SB-900 Flash
MC-30 Remote cord


----------



## EricM9104

*Body*
Nikon D40X

*Lens*
Nikon 18-55m f/3.5-5.6G AF-S DX VR Nikkor Zoom


----------



## Bigevil89

*Bag(s)*
Lowepro EX120
Lowepro Z5 ( put my camera inside the Z5 and put the Z5 inside the bigger EX120)

*Camera*
Canon A590 IS w/4gb SDHC

*Accessories*
Lens Tube Adapter
2.0X Telephoto Lens
Targus cleaning pen
Canon USB cable
Canon AV Intergace cable
Canon MM+ 32mb card

*Coming Soon*
CPL,UV,FLD Filters
52-58mm Step up ring.


----------



## By-Tor

My bag is a Lowepro Slingshot 300 AW and is filled with the following gear.

Canon 40d w/canon grip
Canon 10-22mm
Canon 24-105mm L
Canon 70-200mm 2.8 IS L
Canon 430ex II flash
Kenko 1.4 TC
Black Rapid R-strap (R4)


----------



## Marin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marin*


Update!

*Body: *
- Canon XSi

*Lenses: *
- Sigma 30mm f/1.4 
- Canon 60mm Macro f/2.8
- Kit lens...

Soon to get some 70-200mm lens, liking the Tamron a lot after using it. All depends on which one I can afford at the end of the school year. And I'm probably upgrading the body to a 50D.


Update!

*Body: *
- Canon 50D
- Canon XSi

*Lenses: *
- Sigma 30mm f/1.4 
- Canon 60mm Macro f/2.8
- Canon 10-22mm f/3.5-4.5
- Kit lens

*Bag*
- Crumpler 7MDH


----------



## dudemanppl

*Body:*
- Canon ES 1D Mark II
*Lenses:*
-Canon EF 28-70mm f/2.8 L
-Canon EF 70-200mm f/2.8 L


----------



## Mootsfox

From left to right, top to bottom:

Portable softbox
Nikon 55-200mm VR
Nikkor 50mm f/2.0 manual focus
Nikon branded bag
Nikon SB-600 flash
Eight (8) AA Eneloops, four for flash, four as backup for flash and light
Two alcohol pads, last resort field use, one Q-tip cut in half, other half is in the bag. This is used to hold the aperture open on the AF-S lenses if needed.
Two dimes, from when my quick plate didn't have a D ring.
Mini tripod for flash
Nikon EN-EL9
Ultralast "EN-EL9" backup
Last resort microfiber cloth
Custom built flash sync cable
Bogen RC2 quick plate (second one coming for the flash soon)
Nikon ML-L3 wireless trigger and case
Two Sandisk Extreme III 8GB SDHC
One Sandisk Ultra II 16GB SDHC with case
Red gel filter to be used on the LCD screen during star shots, to dampen the brightness.
Three position rubber 52mm screw hood that fits all three lenses.
Nikon D60 with 18-55mm VR attached
Flash sync cable (6ft). PS/2 cord with RJ-45 ends. Using this system allows me to carry a small cable during day shoots, and a longer (tested working at 75ft) when needed
Two orange foam "twist-ties" Used to secure cables, hold light, etc.
30mW Green laser. Used for long distance aim/focus and star pointing. Runs on AAA Eneloops
100/10 lumen dual setting flash light. Used to focus/aim/blind/see at night.

Not in the bag is my iPhone used as a timer, distraction for long shots and mobile posting device. There is also a pencil and 3x5" memo book for notes.










Also I take my Manfrotto 190XPROB legs and 488RC2 head with me when I have the bag.

The tripod and my long term travel bag (Lowepro Fastpack 250 are pictured above. When carrying that, the following is included to the list:
Nikkor 24mm f/2.8 manual focus
Canon SD750 and 4GB SDHC Transend card
Nikon HB-37 hood
500GB 2.5" external used only for backups
1TB 3.5" external drive, being phased out by above
USB cables for cameras, Drives
Power adapters and chargers
Cleaning kit and supplies
Dell Vostro 1500 laptop
Filters
Two additional "sets" of AA Duracell rechargables (8 total AAs)
25, 50 or 75ft Cat5e patch cable
Joby "SLR" Gorillapod used as a flash stand


----------



## TestECull

A now-dead Olympus D535. Christmas gift, 4 or 5 years old, it's served it's time.


----------



## Adrienspawn

Canon T1i , aperture, 2 x 16GB Ultra II SDHC, usb cable, battery grip, extra battery


----------



## Marin

nvm


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Just added a 70-200 f/4 to the setup in my sig.


----------



## Marin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marin* 

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marin* 
Update!

*Body:*
- Canon XSi

*Lenses:*
- Sigma 30mm f/1.4
- Canon 60mm Macro f/2.8
- Kit lens...

Soon to get some 70-200mm lens, liking the Tamron a lot after using it. All depends on which one I can afford at the end of the school year. And I'm probably upgrading the body to a 50D.

Update!

*Body:*
- Canon 50D
- Canon XSi

*Lenses:*
- Sigma 30mm f/1.4
- Canon 60mm Macro f/2.8
- Canon 10-22mm f/3.5-4.5
- Kit lens

*Bag*
- Crumpler 7MDH

Update!

*Body:*
- Canon 50D
- Canon XSi

*Lenses:*
- Sigma 30mm f/1.4
- Canon 60mm Macro f/2.8
- Canon 10-22mm f/3.5-4.5
- Canon 70-200mm F4L IS
- Kit lens

*Bag*
- Crumpler 7MDH


----------



## usapatriot

*Body:

*Pentax K200D*

Lenses:

*Pentax DA 18-55mm f/3.5
Pentax DA 55-300mm f/3.8*

Accessories:

*Battery Charger
52mm UV Filter
Lens & Body Caps
Cleaning Cloths


----------



## beldecca

Body: Pentax K20D
Lenses:
Pentax 40mm limited
Pentax 18-50mm da
Pentax 50-200mm da
Pentax 70-300mm fa
Sigma 50mm macro
Tokina 1.7x PKa
PhotoEgg 360


----------



## Quantum Man

This is actually not up to date completely, I've added a 135L to the mix as well.


----------



## riko99

*BAG*
Lowepro Slingshot 200AW

*BODY*
Nikon D60

*LENSES*
Nikkor 18-55mm VR Kit lens
Nikkor 55-200mm VR

*Accesories*
2x 8GB SDHC cards
2x El9 Batteries
4X Cleaning Cloths
Cleaning Pen/Spray
Battery Charger
USB Cables
No Tripod ATM


----------



## By-Tor

UPDATE

I picked up a 20d to add to my bag..

My bag is a Lowepro Slingshot 300 AW and is filled with the following gear.

*Bodies*
Canon 40d w/canon grip
Canon 20d
*Lenses*
Canon 10-22mm 
Canon 24-105mm L
Canon 70-200mm 2.8 IS L
*Misc*
Canon 430ex II flash
Kenko 1.4 TC
Black Rapid R-strap (R4)

Taken with my wife's 300d & 28-135mm lens


----------



## Ryan747

Quote:


Originally Posted by *By-Tor* 
UPDATE


----------



## lcdguy

My Gear is as follows.

*Bag*

Lowepro Computrekker 15.4"

*Body*

Canon Digital Rebel XT (350D)

*Glass*

Canon 50mm f/1.8 MKII
Canon 70-200mm f/5.6 L
Canon 18-55mm f/5.6 Kit Lens
Sigma 24-135mm F/5.6 1:2 Macro
Sigma 10-20mm f/5.6

*Flash*

Canon Speedlite 580EX II

*Tripod*

Manfroto (i can't remember the model)

*Accessories*

Remote Trigger
UV Filter (on kit lens)
Battery Grip


----------



## Ryan747

Updated

*Bag*: Denali Tech
*Body*: Nikon D40
*Lenses*: 18-55mm DX & 55-200mm DX
*Accessories*: 0-2s Remote, Air Rocket, Filter, Microfiber cloth, Lens Pen, Hood, Tripod Stuff, Extra Caps.

*Soon to be*: Nikon Backpack & 70-300mm VR


----------



## mega_option101

Nikon D60 + kit lens + fish eye


----------



## Zammo

Canon 40D body

Canon 17-40mm F4L
Canon 70-200mm F2.8L

Kenko 1.4x Teleconverter

Gitzo GT2231 Tripod
Gitzo G1566 MkII Monopod

Manfrotto Mini Ball Head

B&W UV filters & polarisers
Cokin 2 & 3 stop graduated ND filters
WhiBal 18% Graycard
Remote shutter release

Lowepro CompuDaypack backpack


----------



## By-Tor

Added a Canon 50mm 1.4 lens to the bag...










Quote:



Originally Posted by *By-Tor*


UPDATE

I picked up a 20d to add to my bag..

My bag is a Lowepro Slingshot 300 AW and is filled with the following gear.

*Bodies*
Canon 40d w/canon grip
Canon 20d
*Lenses*
Canon 10-22mm 
Canon 24-105mm L
Canon 70-200mm 2.8 IS L
*Misc*
Canon 430ex II flash
Kenko 1.4 TC
Black Rapid R-strap (R4)

Taken with my wife's 300d & 28-135mm lens


----------



## Xuflek

Body

Pentex K100D

Lenses

Pentax 18mm-55mm (stock)
SMC Pentax M 50mm f/1.4
SMC Pentax M 28mm f/2.0
Vivitar 80-200mm f/4.5


----------



## groundzero9

*Body:* Nikon D300
*Glass:* Nikon 35mm f/1.8, Nikon 50mm f/1.8, Tokina 100mm f/2.8 Macro, Tokina 11-16mm
*Bag:* Dakine Mission Photo
*Tripod:* Manfrotto 055X with 410 geared head
*Other stuff:* External Trigger, UV filters, polarizer


----------



## stellarhopper

Nikon P90 - 24x zoom








extra battery

thats all


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Long overdue update, new gear in bold.
Body: D70s
Glass: *Tokina 11-16mm*, Nikon 18-200mm, *Nikon 70-200mm VR*
Bags: Lowepro Nova 2 AW, Lowepro Computrekker AW
Flash: *Nikon SB-600*


----------



## By-Tor

I added a Canon 85mm 1.8 to my bag.










*Bodies:*
Canon 40d w/canon grip
Canon 20d
*Lenses:*
Canon 50mm 1.4
Canon 85mm 1.8
Canon 10-22mm 
Canon 24-105mm L
Canon 70-200mm 2.8 IS L
*Misc:*
Canon 430ex II flash
Kenko Tubes
Black Rapid R-strap (R4)
LowePro 200 & 300 AW Slingshot bag

New


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

*Bag:*
Lowepro Fastpack 250

*Body:*
Canon Digital Rebel XTI (400D)

*Lenses:*
Canon EF-S 18-55mm kit lens
Canon EF 50mm f/1.8
Canon EF 24-105mm f/4 L


----------



## Marin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marin*


Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marin*


Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marin*


Update!

*Body: *
- Canon XSi

*Lenses: *
- Sigma 30mm f/1.4 
- Canon 60mm Macro f/2.8
- Kit lens...

Soon to get some 70-200mm lens, liking the Tamron a lot after using it. All depends on which one I can afford at the end of the school year. And I'm probably upgrading the body to a 50D.


Update!

*Body: *
- Canon 50D
- Canon XSi

*Lenses: *
- Sigma 30mm f/1.4 
- Canon 60mm Macro f/2.8
- Canon 10-22mm f/3.5-4.5
- Kit lens

*Bag*
- Crumpler 7MDH


Update!

*Body: *
- Canon 50D
- Canon XSi

*Lenses: *
- Sigma 30mm f/1.4 
- Canon 60mm Macro f/2.8
- Canon 10-22mm f/3.5-4.5
- Canon 70-200mm F4L IS
- Kit lens

*Bag*
- Crumpler 7MDH


Update!

*Body: *
- Canon 50D
- Canon XSi
- Hasselblad 201F + A12

*Lenses: *
- Sigma 30mm f/1.4 
- Canon 60mm Macro f/2.8
- Canon 10-22mm f/3.5-4.5
- Canon 70-200mm F4L IS
- Nikkor 50mm f/1.2 AI
- Kit lens
- Hasselblad Zeiss 80mm f/2.8 T*

*Bags:*
- Crumpler 7MDH
- Domke F-4AF

*Tripods:*
- Benro A-269M8 + B-1 Ballhead

*Filters:*
- B+W Filters
- Lee 4x4" Filter Holder (foundation kit) 
- Hitech 4x4" ND 1.2 Resin Filter
- Hitech 4x5" GND 0.6 Resin Filter


----------



## BFRD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BFRD*


Oly E-510 Body

14-42mm f/3.5 - 5.6
10-150mm f/4 - 5.6
35mm f/3.5 Macro

CPL and UV Filters

I am looking into buying some nicer glass, but need to save up a little more.


Time to update

Canon EOS 7D Body

28-135mm f/3.5-5.6 IS USM (temporary will sell later this year)
24-70mm f/2.8L USM + 77mm clear UV filter
60mm f/2.8 Macro
Remote Control (Shutter Release only)


----------



## By-Tor

Added a 28mm 2.8 lens to my bag.


----------



## Mr_Nibbles

Body: Olympus E-510

Lens: Zuiko Digital 40-150mm 1:4-5.6 Lens

Filters: Tiffen 58mm UV and Tiffen 58mm circular polarizer.


----------



## neonlazer

Body: Canon 7D/50D with grips
Glass: Canon EF 70-200 F4L non-is, Canon EF 17-40 F4L, Sigma 30 1.4, Sigma 50 1.4
Case: Pelican 1514
Tripod: Slik 700DX w/ Manfrotto 488RC4 ballhead'
Flash: Canon 580EX II
Filters: Hoya HD UV 67mm & 77mm, B+W 77mm Kaesemann Slim Polarizer
Misc: Black Rapid RS-4, 3 batteries, 2x 32gb CF/1x 16gb CF, cords..etc..


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Body: 
-Canon Rebel XTi

Glass: 
-Sigma DG 28-70mm f/2.8-4
-Sigma DG 70-300mm f/4-5.6

Bag: 
-Tamrac 5231 T-31

Filters:
-2x UV filters 
-1x Polarized filter

Misc: 
-2x Batteries
-2x Sandisk 8GB CF Cards
-1x Transcend 2GB CF Card
-1x Battery Charger w/ Car Attachment

A bit of a bare bones kit, but being an amateur still this suits me just fine


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL*


*Bag:*
Lowepro Fastpack 250

*Body:*
Canon Digital Rebel XTI (400D)

*Lenses:*
Canon EF-S 18-55mm kit lens
Canon EF 50mm f/1.8
Canon EF 24-105mm f/4 L

*Flash:*
Canon 580EX II



Updated.









Still need to add my filters, hoods, and battery grip.


----------



## E_man

D200
Tamron 70-200 2.8 + Tamron 90mm 2.8 Macro + Tokina 12-24 4 + extension tubes

Sensor cleaner, rags, batteries, what all goes with it

Occasionally a good metal tripod, crappy monopod, my manual flashes for strobist stuff, etc


----------



## Mootsfox

D300s gripped, Nikkor 17-55mm and two extra batteries is what always stays in my current bag.

In the extra two slots I can carry two of the three depending on what I'm shooting: 50mm f/1.4 & 24mm f/2.8 MF primes, a SB-600 in case or a sigma 30mm f/1.4 & three more EN-EL3's.


----------



## lycwolf

Things I carry when I shoot (I will be switching to Nikon in a week or so.)

Canon Rebel XSi w/ Grip
Canon EF-S 17-85mm IS Lens
Canon EF 70-200mm f4L Lens
Canon 1.4x Teleconverter
Canon 430EX Flash (With remote cables, etc.)
Manfrotto Tripods (2 Sizes w/ same heads)
Nikon FE2 (Film) w/ 22-180(?) and a 50mm f1.8 lenses
Lots of Ilford B/W film (For my current B/W class.)
Flashlight (1Watt LED)
Misc cables, cleaners, tools, pens, markers, etc.
Nintendo DS w/ R4DS (and lots of games)
Zune 120
iPod Nano (For recording audio or video if needed)
Smaller bag is for my film stuff.
Large bag for everything else, also carries my tripod.

The large bag also has a rain cover in case I get stuck outside when the weather changes.

If I am traveling or shooting for a long time, I will also take my laptop bag, change of clothes, deodorant, jacket, etc.


----------



## iandroo888

This is what i carry in my bag all the time

Lowepro Slingshot 100AW
Nikon D5000
Nikkor 18-55mm AF-S VR
Tamron 28-200mm AF
Nikkor 50mm f/1.8 AF
Nikon ML-L3 remote (if i ever need to be in the shot too. great for group photos hahaha)

Canon SD780IS point & shoot [great for videos even concerts. also just for video if i have a friend willing to use while im taking pictures on my DSLR]

Nintendo DS w/ SuperCard
iPhone (its my phone... ) 1st generation
Ultrafire Cree C3 Flashlight (uses 1AA battery and bright as heck. who knows when u need a light)

Pen. always need this xD


----------



## riko99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *riko99*


*BAG*
Lowepro Slingshot 200AW

*BODY*
Nikon D60

*LENSES*
Nikkor 18-55mm VR Kit lens
Nikkor 55-200mm VR

*Accesories*
2x 8GB SDHC cards
2x El9 Batteries
4X Cleaning Cloths
Cleaning Pen/Spray
Battery Charger
USB Cables
No Tripod ATM










Updated
*BAG*
Lowepro Slingshot 200AW

*BODY*
Nikon D60

*LENSES*
Nikkor 50mm 1.8 AF-D
Nikkor 18-55mm VR Kit lens
Nikkor 55-200mm VR

*Accesories*
2x 8GB SDHC cards
2x El9 Batteries
4X Cleaning Cloths
Cleaning Pen/Spray
Battery Charger
USB Cables


----------



## Hellisforheroes

*Body*
Nikon D80 w/MBD80 Grip
Pentax ME Super

*Glass*
Nikkor 18-135mm
Sigma 70-300mm 
Nikkor 50mm 1.8D
Pentax 80-200mm
Pentax 18mm

*Bag*
Lowepro Primus AW

*Tripod*
Manfrotto 055XPROB w/804RC2 Head
Gorillapod SLR


----------



## By-Tor

Sold my 20d and added a 50d to the mix and a Tamrac Pro 12 bag.










*Bodies:*
Canon 50d w/canon grip
Canon 40d
*Lenses:*
Canon 50mm 1.4
Canon 85mm 1.8
Canon 28mm 2.8
Canon 10-22mm
Canon 24-105mm L
Canon 70-200mm 2.8 IS L
*Misc:*
Canon 430ex II flash
Kenko Tubes
Black Rapid R-strap (R4)
LowePro 200 & 300 AW Slingshot bag
Tamrac Pro 12 bag


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d* 
Body:
-Canon Rebel XTi

Glass:
-Sigma DG 28-70mm f/2.8-4
-Sigma DG 70-300mm f/4-5.6

Bag:
-Tamrac 5231 T-31

Filters:
-2x UV filters
-1x Polarized filter

Misc:
-2x Batteries
-2x Sandisk 8GB CF Cards
-1x Transcend 2GB CF Card
-1x Battery Charger w/ Car Attachment

A bit of a bare bones kit, but being an amateur still this suits me just fine









Updated: New lens and gear!

Body:
-Canon Rebel XTi

Glass:
-Canon EF 50mm f/1.8 II (Main Indoor Lens)
-EF 28-135mm f/3.5-5.6 IS USM (Main Outdoor Lens)
-Sigma DG 28-70mm f/2.8-4
-Sigma DG 70-300mm f/4-5.6

Bag:
-Tamrac 5371 Travel Pack 71 Backpack

Filters:
-4x UV filters
-2x Polarized filter

Misc:
-2x Batteries
-2x Sandisk 8GB CF Cards
-1x Transcend 2GB CF Card
-1x Battery Charger w/ Car Attachment

New Lenses and backpack. Really looking forward to breaking them in!


----------



## nickbunyun

Body:
Canon XSi/450d
Opteka Battery grip + wireless remote (kinda nifty..)

Lens:
Canon 18-55mm Kit Les
Canon 50mm f1.8
Tamron 28-75mm 2.8

Extra:
430EX
550EX
Wireless CTR-301p
Umbrellas (convertible)
Light stands
Flash/Umbrella mounts
Eneloop batteries for flashes


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nickbunyun* 
Body:
Canon XSi/450d
Opteka Battery grip + wireless remote (kinda nifty..)

Lens:
Canon 18-55mm Kit Les
Canon 50mm f1.8
Tamron 28-75mm 2.8

Extra:
430EX
550EX
Wireless CTR-301p
Umbrellas (convertible)
Light stands
Flash/Umbrella mounts
Eneloop batteries for flashes

Sounds like someone is into studio photography


----------



## nickbunyun

Quote:


Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d* 
Sounds like someone is into studio photography









sort of.. im trying to achieve studio photography.. everywhere









here's my latest

Park Session ( ++







)
http://www.flickr.com/photos/adrianv...7623479222721/

However im thinking of upgrading my XSi to a 7D.
would really love to get out of the 1600ISO..


----------



## Danylu

D60
18-55mm non vr
35mm 1.8
70-300 VR
SB-600
Lowepro Classified 160AW
Velbon 803R Tripod


----------



## A-Dub

What's in my camera bag? Not much:
8mp digital Rebel
17-40 L
cheap quantaray flash from when my local Ritz went out of business.


----------



## iGeekPro

Here is my gear list...

Nikon D700 + MB-D10

GP-1
SB-900
85mm f/1.8 AF-D
135mm f/2 AF-D
24-70mm f/2.8 AF-S
70-200mm f/2.8 AF-S VR II


----------



## Zammo

New toys! Canon 7D and a 300mm F4 IS L prime


----------



## Enndr

Bodies:
Nikon D90
Nikon D60

Lenses:
Tamron 28-75mm f2.8
Nikon 50mm 1.4
Nikon 18-55mm VR
Nikon 55-200mm VR
Nikon 70-300mm

Extras:
SB600 - off camera flash
Grips for D60 & D90
3 extra batteries each for D60 & D90
4x 8gb class 6 SDHC cards


----------



## fishman78

Here's a list of my gear. Looks like i'm a lone olympus user









Olympus e-620

olympus 14-42mm F3.5
olympus 40-150mm F4.0
olympus 70-300mm F4.0

Olympus FL-36 Flash
flash puffer

Remote release cable
IR Remote

Gorilla mini Tripod (for off camera flash and crazy camera angles)
Manfrotto Tripod (attached to side of bag)

Extra batts/CF cards/hoods/caps/misc

All this crammed into a Lowepro Slingshot 200


----------



## hubwub

*Bodies*
Canon 40D

*Lenses*
Canon EF 50mm f/1.8
Canon EF-S 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS

*Extras*
Canon BG-E2N
Canon EP-EX15
Timbuk2 Classic Medium with Tenba Insert


----------



## riko99

Updated Italics =New
*BAG*
Lowepro Slingshot 200AW

*BODIES*
_Nikon D300s_
Nikon D60

*LENSES*
Nikkor 50mm 1.8 AF-D
Nikkor 18-55mm VR Kit lens
Nikkor 55-200mm VR

*Accesories*
_Velbon Sherpa 200r Tripod_
_1x Sandisk Ultra II CF_
2x 8GB SDHC cards
_1x En El3e Battery_
2x El9 Batteries
4X Cleaning Cloths
Cleaning Pen/Spray
Battery Charger
USB Cables


----------



## Marin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marin* 

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marin* 

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marin* 

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marin* 
Update!

*Body:*
- Canon XSi

*Lenses:*
- Sigma 30mm f/1.4
- Canon 60mm Macro f/2.8
- Kit lens...

Soon to get some 70-200mm lens, liking the Tamron a lot after using it. All depends on which one I can afford at the end of the school year. And I'm probably upgrading the body to a 50D.

Update!

*Body:*
- Canon 50D
- Canon XSi

*Lenses:*
- Sigma 30mm f/1.4
- Canon 60mm Macro f/2.8
- Canon 10-22mm f/3.5-4.5
- Kit lens

*Bag*
- Crumpler 7MDH

Update!

*Body:*
- Canon 50D
- Canon XSi

*Lenses:*
- Sigma 30mm f/1.4
- Canon 60mm Macro f/2.8
- Canon 10-22mm f/3.5-4.5
- Canon 70-200mm F4L IS
- Kit lens

*Bag*
- Crumpler 7MDH

Update!

*Body:*
- Canon 50D
- Canon XSi
- Hasselblad 201F + A12

*Lenses:*
- Sigma 30mm f/1.4
- Canon 60mm Macro f/2.8
- Canon 10-22mm f/3.5-4.5
- Canon 70-200mm F4L IS
- Nikkor 50mm f/1.2 AI
- Kit lens
- Hasselblad Zeiss 80mm f/2.8 T*

*Bags:*
- Crumpler 7MDH
- Domke F-4AF

*Tripods:*
- Benro A-269M8 + B-1 Ballhead

*Filters:*
- B+W Filters
- Lee 4x4" Filter Holder (foundation kit)
- Hitech 4x4" ND 1.2 Resin Filter
- Hitech 4x5" GND 0.6 Resin Filter

Update!

*Body:*
- Canon 5D Mark II
- Canon 50D
- Canon XSi
- Hasselblad 201F + A12
- Nikon F3

*Lenses:*
- Sigma 30mm f/1.4
- Canon 60mm Macro f/2.8
- Canon 10-22mm f/3.5-4.5
- Canon 70-200mm F4L IS
- Canon 50mm f/1.2L
- Nikkor 50mm f/1.2 AI
- Nikkor 55mm f/1.2
- Zuiko 50mm f/1.4
- Zuiko 50mm f/1.2
- Zuiko 21mm f/3.5
- Kit lens
- Hasselblad Zeiss 80mm f/2.8 T*

*Bags:*
- Crumpler 7MDH
- Domke F-4AF

*Tripods:*
- Benro A-269M8 + B-1 Ballhead

*Filters:*
- B+W Filters
- Lee 4x4" Filter Holder (foundation kit)
- Hitech 4x4" ND 1.2 Resin Filter
- Hitech 4x5" GND 0.6 Resin Filter


----------



## mz-n10

*Body*
Sony A900
Sony A200

*Lens*
Tamron 17-35/2.8-4
Sony Zeiss 24-70/2.8
Minolta 50/1.4
Minolta 70-210/4

*Flash*
Sony F42AM

*Bag*
Lowepro Fastpack 300
Tenba Insert + random bags

*Tripod*
Benro C-257M8
Benro BR168


----------



## kinubic

Body
Canon XS

Lens
Canon EF-S 18-55mm IS lens
Canon EF-S 55-250mm IS lens

Bag

kata 467

2 extra batteries(sterlingtek and 2 chargers)


----------



## GoneTomorrow

*Current outfit:*

*Body:* Canon 5D Mark II
*Lenses:* 24-70 f/2.8 L, 70-200 f/4L IS, 50mm f/1.4
*Lighting:* 430EXII, Gary Fong Lightsphere Cloud, Westcott reflectors
*Support:* Manfrotto 725b
*Storage:* Lowepro Slingshot 200 AW, Crumpler 7MDH, Pelican cases

*Previously Owned:*

*Bodies:* Canon XTi, Canon 40D, Canon 7D
*Lenses:* 18-55 non-IS, 18-55 IS, 60mm f/2.8 macro, 10-22 f/4-5-5.6, 17-55 f/2.8 IS, 28-135 IS

*Wishlist:*

100 f/2.8 macro (L or non, whichever I can afford)
85 f/1.2L
Kenko 1.4x TC
Canon 580EXII
Cactus V4 triggers


----------



## Goobers

*Body:* Canon 550d t2i
*Lenses:* 18-55 + 55-250
*Lighting:* none
*Support:* none
*Storage:* Lowepro fastpack 200.

Not much. But ive only had it since Thursday so







. I have gas though. so it wont be long till i fill up my pack.

gas =

Gear
Acquisition
syndrome


----------



## By-Tor

Sold my 40d and 28mm lens and added this..










Bodies:
Canon 7D
Canon 50D w/canon grip

Lenses:
Canon 50mm 1.4
Canon 85mm 1.8
Canon 10-22mm
Canon 24-105mm L
Canon 70-200mm 2.8 IS L

Misc:
Canon 430ex II flash
Kenko Tubes
Black Rapid R-strap (R4)
LowePro 200 & 300 AW Slingshot bag
Tamrac Pro 12 bag


----------



## riko99

Quote:


Originally Posted by *riko99* 
Updated Italics =New
*BAG*
Lowepro Slingshot 200AW

*BODIES*
Nikon D300s
Nikon D60

*LENSES*
Nikkor 50mm 1.8 AF-D
Nikkor 18-55mm VR Kit lens
Nikkor 55-200mm VR

*Accesories*
_Velbon Sherpa 200r Tripod_
_1x Sandisk Ultra II CF_
2x 8GB SDHC cards
_1x En El3e Battery_
2x El9 Batteries
4X Cleaning Cloths
Cleaning Pen/Spray
Battery Charger
USB Cables

*BAG*
Lowepro Slingshot 200AW

*BODIES*
Nikon D300s
Nikon D60

*LENSES*
Nikkor 50mm 1.8 AF-D
Nikkor 18-55mm VR Kit lens
Nikkor 55-200mm VR
Tamron 90mm Di II f2.8 Macro

*Accesories*
Velbon Sherpa 200r Tripod
1x Sandisk Ultra II CF
2x 8GB SDHC cards
1x En El3e Battery
2x El9 Batteries
4X Cleaning Cloths
Cleaning Pen/Spray
Battery Charger
USB Cables


----------



## jamesblonde

Quote:


Originally Posted by *McStuff* 
Nikon D2H and a Nikkor 300mm fixed f2.8

No need to sigh.

good to see at least one other nikon fan









ive got a
nikon d300s
50mm 1.4G
55-200mm VR
10-20mm sigma
6.5mm opteka fisheye
sb-600
sb-600
17-55mm
mb-10 - battery grip
2x 8gb 60mb/s pro memory cards compact flash

www.flickr.com/photos/jamesblonde


----------



## Mootsfox

I got a New (to me) Tamrac bag.

Nikon D300s
Nikon MB-D10
Nikkor 17-55mm f/2.8
Nikkor 50mm f/1.4 AI
Sigma 30mm f/1.4 HSM
Nikon SB-600
Nikon SC-17
Nikon MH-18a
Nikon EN-EL3e (4 of them, and yes when on location I will go through all four)
2 - 8GB CF card (133x)
2 - 16GB SD card (Sandisk UltraII, for video only)
Memory card reader for CF and SD (laptop only has SD)
Chinese remote shutter ($4) bought for the 10 pin connector, might actually use it (it's not bad)

To be added is a Nikkor 180mm f/2.8 AI-S after I clean it.

I recently sold all the glass I don't use, so I'm down to what's in my bag and a 24mm f/2.8 AI that I won't sell because I love it.

Note, in the picture there's a D1H instead of the D300s, my D1H is crapping out on me so I had to take the photo with the D300s.


----------



## Danylu

^ So you can fit one cam in the bag?


----------



## mz-n10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow* 
*Current outfit:*

*Body:* Canon 5D Mark II
*Lenses:* 24-70 f/2.8 L, 70-200 f/4L IS, 50mm f/1.4
*Lighting:* 430EXII, Gary Fong Lightsphere Cloud, Westcott reflectors
*Support:* Manfrotto 725b
*Storage:* Lowepro Slingshot 200 AW, Crumpler 7MDH, Pelican cases

*Previously Owned:*

*Bodies:* Canon XTi, Canon 40D, Canon 7D
*Lenses:* 18-55 non-IS, 18-55 IS, 60mm f/2.8 macro, 10-22 f/4-5-5.6, 17-55 f/2.8 IS, 28-135 IS

*Wishlist:*

100 f/2.8 macro (L or non, whichever I can afford)
85 f/1.2L
Kenko 1.4x TC
Canon 580EXII
Cactus V4 triggers

i just noticed my friend has nearly the exact same kit as you (50/1.8 instead of 1.4). very nice kit btw


----------



## indofulioh

Canon 40D gripped with BG e2n
EF 28-135mm f3.5-5.6 IS
EF 50mm f1.8
Sigma EX 30mm 1.4
580ex ii

WISHLIST
Alienbees flash triggers
2 more 580ex ii
85mm 1.4, 50mm 1.4, 5D


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mz-n10* 
i just noticed my friend has nearly the exact same kit as you (50/1.8 instead of 1.4). very nice kit btw

Thanks, you should look into the Zeiss 85/1.4 for Sony. I was drooling when I read the review:

http://www.slrgear.com/reviews/showp...uct/987/cat/82


----------



## Zeva

EVERYTHING!
40D
20D

100-400
70-200 2.8 IS
10-22
17-55 2.8 IS
28-135
18-55 <--- Dont make fun of it!
430ex
580 EXII

i think thats it


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zeva* 
EVERYTHING!
40D
20D

100-400
70-200 2.8 IS
10-22
17-55 2.8 IS
28-135
*18-55 <--- Dont make fun of it!*
430ex
580 EXII

i think thats it

I won't as long as it's the IS version. I had the non-IS once and it was pretty bad. The IS version is at least sharp.


----------



## dr4gon

It's ok, you have the 17-55 IS!


----------



## mz-n10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow* 
Thanks, you should look into the Zeiss 85/1.4 for Sony. I was drooling when I read the review:

http://www.slrgear.com/reviews/showp...uct/987/cat/82

yea the 85mm zeiss is nice, a little too expensive for a specialized lens for me. for the focal length, used a canon 85/1.2 on the 5d2, i didnt feel it was worth an extra lens for 10mm and 2 stops faster.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zeva* 
EVERYTHING!
40D
20D

100-400
70-200 2.8 IS
10-22
17-55 2.8 IS
28-135
18-55 <--- Dont make fun of it!
430ex
580 EXII

i think thats it

aint nothing wrong with a cheap kit. i still have a crop sensor 17-80mm kit lens i mount on my a900 when i need a light lens i dont care about.


----------



## By-Tor

Well I sold my 50d recently and picked up a sweet used 5D. So now I have a FF and Crop camera...

Both worlds covered..










Bodies:
Canon 5D
Canon 7D Gripped

Lenses:
Canon 50mm 1.4
Canon 85mm 1.8
Canon 17-40MM L
Canon 24-105mm L
Canon 70-200mm 2.8 IS L

Misc:
Canon 430ex II flash
Manfrotto 055XPROB w/488 RC2 head
Black Rapid R-strap (R4)
LowePro 200 & 300 AW Slingshot bag
Tamrac Pro 12 bag
Tamrac Expedition 8


----------



## xHassassin

I'm so cool I have all sub $350 pieces of equipment

*Body:*
Canon XSi Gripped

*Lenses:*
Canon 50mm Mk II
Canon 18-55mm IS
Canon 55-250mm IS
Tamron 28-75mm

*Misc*
Manfrotto 055XPROB
Cullman Magnesit 35nm


----------



## iscariot

Nikon D60
16-55
55-200
18-200
32mm fixed focal.


----------



## WIGILOCO

Canon EOS 550D
EF-S 18-55mm 3.5-5.6 IS
EF 50mm 1.8 II

Very nice camera, takes unbelievable pictures!


----------



## Matrixvibe

*In my bag right now:*
Nikon D3000
Nikon D300s
+
Nikon 18-55mm VR f3.5-5.6
Nikon 35mm f1.8
Tamron 18-250mm f3.5-6.3
+
Nikon SB-600 speedlight
Nikon SB-900 speedlight
+
Manfrotto 190xprob with 804rc2 head (straped to the bag)
+
A bunch of rechargable AA's and spare camera batteries and memory cards
All packed into a kata 3n1-30

I really need to expand my glass collection with some decent lenses.


----------



## godofdeath

point n shoot digi cam what else?


----------



## iscariot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Matrixvibe*


All packed into a kata 3n1-30


My thanks to you Sir, because of this statement I think I just found the camera bag I have been looking for. does the sling access work well?

Now if you could help me find a copy of CS4 or CS5 for cheap I'd be set


----------



## Matrixvibe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iscariot*


My thanks to you Sir, because of this statement I think I just found the camera bag I have been looking for. does the sling access work well?

Now if you could help me find a copy of CS4 or CS5 for cheap I'd be set










Your welcome. The sling access does work but wearing the bag as a sling can be very tiring since it puts all the weight on one shoulder. So I've been wearing mine as a backpack most of the time. I also have a 3n1-10 for when I'm packing light







lol


----------



## mz-n10

little update on glass

i picked up 2 new lenses

Rokinon 85/1.4
Rokinon 14/2.8


----------



## Boyboyd

Nikon D5000
Nikon 18-55 3.5
Nikon 55-200 5.6
Hoya 52mm Polarising Filters
2 Hoya 52mm Skylight Filters
Orange Grad. Filter
Blue Grad. Filter

Don't know what my next purchase will be. Probably a fast-wide-prime lens.


----------



## xXDarkenSoulXx

Canon EOS Rebel 2000
canon 50mm 1.8 MKI
hoya 52mm HMC UV filter 
canon 28-90mm 4-5.6 kit lenses 
tamron 70-300mm 4-5.6


----------



## SeraphIsaiah

*Personal Setup*
Canon 7d with battery grip, and Black Rapids RS-5 Strap
Canon 50mm f1.8
Sigma 18-50mm f2.8
Sigma 70-300mm f4-5.6

*Work Setup*
(I use my boss' gear when I work)
2 5D mkII
70-200 f2.8
85 f1.2
135 f2
50 f1.4
24-100 f4
Sigma 15mm Fisheye (Can't remember exact specs)
Those aren't all of his lenses, but they are the only ones we typically use.

Plus studio lights and flashes and such


----------



## mahtareika

Nikon D300
Tamron 10-24mm
Nikon 24-70mm
Nikon 70-200mm VRII
Nikon 24mm 1.4
Nikon 85mm 1.4

SB-800 Speedlight

A few other lenses I no longer use.


----------



## duong01

in my bag ( or more exactly behind my coat most of the time







)
1D Mk II
50mm f1.8
135mm f3.5
58mm f3


----------



## Gollie

I thought we had a thread like this once before. I can't find my post in this one so I'll include my gear again.

2x Nikon D700 DSLR
2x Quantum T-5DR
SB 900 Flash
2x SB 800 Flash
SB 600 Flash
Nikkor 85mm f/1.4
Nikkor 60mm f/2.8 Micro
Nikkor 50mm f/1.4
Nikkor 16-35mm f/4.0 VRII
Nikkor 70-200 f/2.8 VRII
Manfroto Monopod
Bogen Tripod
Quantum Turbo SC battery
2x Quantum Turbo Battery
30x Enelop Batteries
33″ Umbrella
2Ã-2 Lastolite Easybox
40″ Reflector w/ stand
5 flash/umbrella stands
1x Cheetah Stand
2x Pocketwizard Plus II

Pelican 1650
Pelican 1540
Domke F-5XB


----------



## Shane1244

That must be one huge backpack.


----------



## Gollie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shane1244* 
That must be one huge backpack.

I have to use Pelican cases and an extra bag for my light stands. My big Pelican is almost too heavy to pick up. Keeps the goodies save though and that's all that matters!


----------



## Boyboyd

A load of 2" cubed foam.

Because my camera bag isn't full of lenses it tends to crumple and kit moves about when i take it anywhere. This foam sortof pads it out a little.


----------



## IdPlease

Hey all, I have a Sony A700, with the Sigma 17-70mm f/2.8-f/4.5 and a Olympus E410 with the Zuiko 14-42 f/3.5-f/5.6 and a Sigma 55-200mm f/4.5-f/5.6 four thirds lens.

Panosaurus Pano head from Gregwired.
Manfrotto monpod (676B)
Manfrotto 055x Pro Tripod

Both SLR's have both cable and wireless remotes. and thats it!


----------



## Marin

*Body: *
- Canon 5D Mark II
- Nikon F3HP
- Hasselblad 201F + A12
- Mamiya C330
- Zeiss Ikon Contessa (Folder)

*Lenses: *
- Canon 50mm f/1.2L 
- Canon 135mm f/2L
- Canon 24-70mm f/2.8L
- Contax Zeiss 85mm f/1.4
- Nikkor 50mm f/1.2 AI
- Nikkor 55mm f/1.2 AI
- Zuiko 50mm f/1.4
- Zuiko 50mm f/1.2
- Zuiko 21mm f/3.5
- Hasselblad Zeiss 80mm f/2.8 T*
- Mamiya Sekor 55mm f/4.5
- Mamiya Sekor 80mm f/2.8
- Mamiya Sekor 180mm f/4.5

*Bags:*
- Crumpler 7MDH
- Domke F-4AF

*Tripods:*
- Benro A-269M8 + B-1 Ballhead

*Filters:*
- B+W Filters
- Lee 4x4" Filter Holder (foundation kit) 
- Hitech 4x4" ND 1.2 Resin Filter
- Hitech 4x5" GND 0.6 Resin Filter


----------



## Conspiracy

just curious as i am starting to begin a collection of equipment, what camera bags to you guys have like brand wise. or does brand matter? and where do you get them if not B&H


----------



## Boyboyd

I've heard crumpler are supposed to be quite good quality. Other than that i'm afraid i can't be of much help. I definitely need a good one. It was a mistake to buy a cheap bag.


----------



## Marin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Conspiracy*


just curious as i am starting to begin a collection of equipment, what camera bags to you guys have like brand wise. or does brand matter? and where do you get them if not B&H


Check these reviews out.

http://photography-on-the.net/forum/...d.php?t=585253

There are a ton of different bags that are good for different things, so being more specific can help in picking one. Like do you want a backpack, sling bag, shoulder bag, etc... Do you want a lot of padding for more protection or less padding for a less bulky bag. Stuff like that.


----------



## iandroo888

lowepro is a good start. crumpler is a popular one when the equips start to get piling xD


----------



## mz-n10

right now i have a lowepro but considering getting a kata.

one little detail to consider when getting a bag...make sure it doesnt scream "STEAL ME IM FULL OF EXPENSIVE CAMERA GEAR".


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mz-n10* 
right now i have a lowepro but considering getting a kata.

one little detail to consider when getting a bag...make sure it doesnt scream "STEAL ME IM FULL OF EXPENSIVE CAMERA GEAR".

That's the one saving grace about my cheap looking / feeling bag. It just looks like a backpack.


----------



## mz-n10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Boyboyd* 
That's the one saving grace about my cheap looking / feeling bag. It just looks like a backpack.

i forgot to add this in my post, but if you have a spare messenger bag or backpack around you can add one of these. the problem if you use this in a backpack is all your gear is at the bottom of the bag, so either you dont use the top of your bag OR you have to dig thought stuff to get to your camera.


----------



## iandroo888

or can just tape the label. .there was news reports saying stealers notice the brand on the bag "lowepro.. etc" and know its camera equip


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Conspiracy*


just curious as i am starting to begin a collection of equipment, what camera bags to you guys have like brand wise. or does brand matter? and where do you get them if not B&H


I have a Crumpler 7MDH, a ThinkTank Urban Disguise UD30, a LowePro Slingshot 200, and 3 other smaller LoewPro bags.

Crumpler bags have the best and sturdiest construction IMO, and ThinkTank UDs are great because they look nothing like a camera bag, more like a lunch bag. I use my LowePro Slingshot when hiking because of the sling strap and rain cover.

Other good brands which I hear and read good things about are Domke, Kata, Tenba, etc.


----------



## Mootsfox

I love my Tamrac 606. Got it for $10 to replace my "Gorilla" bag. It fits a lot of stuff, is well made, and is well worn/dirty, it's unlikely to get stolen first


----------



## Boyboyd

My new lens arrived today. However it arrived with Parcleforce but it was shipped with DHL :S

I now have:

D5000
18-55 f3.5
55-200 f3.5
35mm f1.8

Just went out to take a few shots with it, the sun is just about to set and with an aperture of 1.8 i needed a 1/4000 shutter speed to be properly exposed. Good job i've now got an 8 stop ND filter







I'm going out now, taking some night shots on the way back i hope.

Next upgrade for me will be a proper bag.


----------



## duong01

i just got a bunch more of manual focus lens








rig : 
1D mark II
37mm f2.8
50mm f1.8
58mm f2
135mm f3.5
180mm f2.8
200mm f4


----------



## Danylu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Danylu*


D60
18-55mm non vr
35mm 1.8
70-300 VR
SB-600
Lowepro Classified 160AW
Velbon 803R Tripod


Add;

60mm 2.8D
50mm 1.4G
17-55mm 2.8
SB-800


----------



## Marin

*Body:*
- Canon 5D Mark II
- Nikon F3HP
- Hasselblad 201F + A12
- Mamiya C330
- Zeiss Ikon Contessa (Folder)
- Sinar F

*Lenses:*
- Canon 50mm f/1.2L
- Canon 135mm f/2L
- Canon 24-70mm f/2.8L
- Contax Zeiss 85mm f/1.4
- Nikkor 50mm f/1.2 AI
- Nikkor 55mm f/1.2 AI
- Zuiko 50mm f/1.4
- Zuiko 50mm f/1.2
- Zuiko 21mm f/3.5
- Hasselblad Zeiss 80mm f/2.8 T*
- Mamiya Sekor 55mm f/4.5
- Mamiya Sekor 80mm f/2.8
- Mamiya Sekor 180mm f/4.5
- Nikkor 180mm f/5.6

*Bags:*
- Crumpler 7MDH
- Domke F-4AF
- Lowepro SlingShot 200 AW

*Tripods:*
- Benro A-269M8 + B-1 Ballhead
- Tiltall TE-01B

*Filters:*
- B+W Filters
- Lee 4x4" Filter Holder (foundation kit)
- Hitech 4x4" ND 1.2 Resin Filter
- Hitech 4x5" GND 0.6 Resin Filter


----------



## Mootsfox

That's a lot of bags of gear.


----------



## tK FuRY

Hmmm I could have sworn you had more Canon lenses than that.


----------



## Razaroth

In My Bag:

Pentax K-X Body

Pentax 18-55mm Lens
Pentax DA-L 55-300mm Lens
Jaegermeister free t-shirt.

So far, everything has come in handy equally.


----------



## duong01

update part 3








1D Mk II
50E QD
500N
37mm f2.8
50mm f1.8
58mm f2
135mm f3.5
180mm f2.8
200mm f4
500mm f6.3
919mm f8
533.4mm f10


----------



## dranom

Just getting into photography

Body:
Canon 7D

Lens:
50mm 1.4

Bag:
KATA 123 go 20


----------



## Gollie

Sent the 16-35 F4 VRII back to Amazon.

Picked up a Nikkor 24-70 f/2.8
Also added an NEC PA241W


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gollie* 
Sent the 16-35 F4 VRII back to Amazon.

Picked up a Nikkor 24-70 f/2.8
Also added an NEC PA241W

Why did you send it back?


----------



## Gollie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow*


Why did you send it back?


Didn't feel like me I guess. Something that wide, I want a prime. Plus under 20mm it really wasn't "fantastic"; just good. After the 70-200 VRII I only want "legendary" glass in my bag. Don't know the 16-35 will reach that status.

I REALLY want some Zeiss glass (21mm and 100 makro) in my bag. It doesn't fit into the budget now unfortunately. I did need a lens wider than 35mm and the 24-70 fit the bill perfectly.


----------



## Gollie

New to the photography kit:

Epson Stylus PRO 4880 Inkjet Printer


----------



## Boatski

Don't have a camera bag, but here's what I got lol.

Canon T2i

18-55mm f/3.5-5.6
50mm f/1.8
55-250mm f/4-5.6


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

nikon D80

Lens
Nikkor 55-200mm


----------



## Manyak

Canon 7D
Canon 18-135mm f/3.5-5.6
Canon 50mm f/1.8

B+W 62mm UV Filter
B+W 62mm CPol Filter

Speedlite 270EX + Diffuser
Giottos MT-9251 Tripod
Joby Gorillapod Focus

But I'm _really_ tempted to switch out the 7D for a 5DII before even getting any nice lenses. I'm not liking this crop factor stuff.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Manyak* 
Canon 7D
Canon 18-135mm f/3.5-5.6
Canon 50mm f/1.8

B+W 62mm UV Filter
B+W 62mm CPol Filter

Speedlite 270EX + Diffuser
Giottos MT-9251 Tripod
Joby Gorillapod Focus

But I'm _really_ tempted to switch out the 7D for a 5DII before even getting any nice lenses. I'm not liking this crop factor stuff.

You'll have to sell your 18-135mm though; isn't it an EF-S lens?


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Manyak* 
Canon 7D
Canon 18-135mm f/3.5-5.6
Canon 50mm f/1.8

B+W 62mm UV Filter
B+W 62mm CPol Filter

Speedlite 270EX + Diffuser
Giottos MT-9251 Tripod
Joby Gorillapod Focus

But I'm _really_ tempted to switch out the 7D for a 5DII before even getting any nice lenses. I'm not liking this crop factor stuff.

I did exactly that a year ago. But beware that AF on the 5DII is nowhere near the level of sophistication of the 7D's, plus you lose the wireless flash ability (it doesn't work nearly as well as radio triggers anyway) and the burst speed. For me it was a no-brainer since I don't shoot sports (much) and the trade off for the FF sensor made it very worthwhile. And despite the claims, IMO the 5DII is much better in terms of noise, as well as dynamic range and general IQ.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d* 
You'll have to sell your 18-135mm though; isn't it an EF-S lens?

Yep, no EF-S lenses on the 5DII. If they were able to mount, the mirror box would be obstructed by the rear element and would vignette like crazy.


----------



## Manyak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d* 
You'll have to sell your 18-135mm though; isn't it an EF-S lens?

Actually I JUST bought the camera and that thing came as a kit lens, so I can still just return them together. No biggie.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow* 
I did exactly that a year ago. But beware that AF on the 5DII is nowhere near the level of sophistication of the 7D's, plus you lose the wireless flash ability (it doesn't work nearly as well as radio triggers anyway) and the burst speed. For me it was a no-brainer since I don't shoot sports (much) and the trade off for the FF sensor made it very worthwhile. And despite the claims, IMO the 5DII is much better in terms of noise, as well as dynamic range and general IQ.

Yeah I don't think it'll be a problem, I don't shoot sports either. Honestly, if it's really only a matter of losing the fancy AF and built in wireless flash, I think it's worth lowing them for the image quality and wider shots.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Manyak* 
Actually I JUST bought the camera and that thing came as a kit lens, so I can still just return them together. No biggie.

Yeah I don't think it'll be a problem, I don't shoot sports either. Honestly, if it's really only a matter of losing the fancy AF and built in wireless flash, I think it's worth lowing them for the image quality and wider shots.

Yeah, but at the same time you lose that "extra zoom" from the APS-C sensor (again, no biggie if you don't need it). The other problem is that FF sensors record the entire image circle projected from an EF lens (as opposed to APS-C which sees only the central "sweet spot"), so corner IQ is worse, requiring really good glass.

For example, I briefly had a Canon EF 17-40 f/4L, one of the cheapest L lenses, and it had fantastic IQ on APS-C, but on FF, the corners were soft and full of CA.

Ideally, I would like to have an FF and a crop back up, but where is the money?


----------



## mz-n10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Manyak*


Yeah I don't think it'll be a problem, I don't shoot sports either. Honestly, if it's really only a matter of losing the fancy AF and built in wireless flash, I think it's worth lowing them for the image quality and wider shots.


but FF comes with a HUGE price/weight penalty. the 17-55/2.8 costs ~900 stabilized. the 24-70 cost ~1100 non stabilized. tokina 11-18 costs ~600 while the 16-35L costs ~1500. were looking at nearly the same range, imo indistinguishable IQ at half the costs and thats just the wide end.

i went FF because of the bokeh, dynamic range and of course the IQ. plus the a700 only shoots at 5fps and has the nearly the same AF system as the a900, i didnt lose anything. unlike if i was shooting canon......

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow*


Yeah, but at the same time you lose that "extra zoom" from the APS-C sensor (again, no biggie if you don't need it). The other problem is that FF sensors record the entire image circle projected from an EF lens (as opposed to APS-C which sees only the central "sweet spot"), so corner IQ is worse, requiring really good glass.

For example, I briefly had a Canon EF 17-40 f/4L, one of the cheapest L lenses, and it had fantastic IQ on APS-C, but on FF, the corners were soft and full of CA.


you can easily crop your images to get the reach + sweet spot. aps-c sized is about 8mp on the 5d2 sensor.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow*


Ideally, I would like to have an FF and a crop back up, but where is the money?


time to get hired and have the hobby start paying for itself.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mz-n10*


time to get hired and have the hobby start paying for itself.


That might not be for everyone. If my own family is any indicator of what clients may be like, I think I'm better off keeping photography as a hobby.

"The flash isn't on, you should turn that on so the picture could be better!"
"Can you use your zoom lens instead so we can have nice pictures?" (Note: This was indoors in a dim room)

Obviously there's a lot of people on here that can put up with that and still make their clients happy. I'm not one of them, unfortunately. That and the only lens I have that's suitable for low light is my 50mm f/1.8.

tl;dr: For some people (like me), photography should remain a hobby.


----------



## mz-n10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d*


That might not be for everyone. If my own family is any indicator of what clients may be like, I think I'm better off keeping photography as a hobby.

"The flash isn't on, you should turn that on so the picture could be better!"
"Can you use your zoom lens instead so we can have nice pictures?" (Note: This was indoors in a dim room)

Obviously there's a lot of people on here that can put up with that and still make their clients happy. I'm not one of them, unfortunately. That and the only lens I have that's suitable for low light is my 50mm f/1.8.

tl;dr: For some people (like me), photography should remain a hobby.


hehe, thats cause your swinging around a non-gripped rebel. throw a grip on and everything think you are a pro.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mz-n10*


hehe, thats cause your swinging around a non-gripped rebel. throw a grip on and everything think you are a pro.


I do have a grip, I just forgot to add it into my sig


----------



## mz-n10

then you need to add a big white lens


----------



## Manyak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow*


Yeah, but at the same time you lose that "extra zoom" from the APS-C sensor (again, no biggie if you don't need it). The other problem is that FF sensors record the entire image circle projected from an EF lens (as opposed to APS-C which sees only the central "sweet spot"), so corner IQ is worse, requiring really good glass.

For example, I briefly had a Canon EF 17-40 f/4L, one of the cheapest L lenses, and it had fantastic IQ on APS-C, but on FF, the corners were soft and full of CA.

Ideally, I would like to have an FF and a crop back up, but where is the money?


Yeah but that extra zoom can just be done as a crop in Photoshop, especially if you plan for it, and the 5DII has the extra megapixels to do that with and still look better. Plus, I'm fully intending to buy some really nice lenses in the coming months, so I'm not too worried.

And yeah I'd like to have both too


----------



## Marin

People overlook older glass for some reason. My Olympus 21mm f/3.5 wipes the floor with any of the Canon UWA lenses and is only bested by the Zeiss 21mm f/2.8 and Olympus 21mm f/2.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mz-n10*


but FF comes with a HUGE price/weight penalty. the 17-55/2.8 costs ~900 stabilized. the 24-70 cost ~1100 non stabilized. tokina 11-18 costs ~600 while the 16-35L costs ~1500. were looking at nearly the same range, imo indistinguishable IQ at half the costs and thats just the wide end.

i went FF because of the bokeh, dynamic range and of course the IQ. plus the a700 only shoots at 5fps and has the nearly the same AF system as the a900, i didnt lose anything. unlike if i was shooting canon......

you can easily crop your images to get the reach + sweet spot. aps-c sized is about 8mp on the 5d2 sensor.

time to get hired and have the hobby start paying for itself.


I do weddings in the summer (teacher), but I'm a budget photographer, so it doesn't merit a second body or any other gear than what I already have.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marin*


People overlook older glass for some reason. My Olympus 21mm f/3.5 wipes the floor with any of the Canon UWA lenses and is only bested by the Zeiss 21mm f/2.8 and Olympus 21mm f/2.


I looked into it, but I'm confused by all the adapters, compatibility, and AF or no AF issues. If you're willing to help me (keep in mind I'm a bit of an idiot with older lenses), I'll gladly listen


----------



## Triangle

Nikon D700
-With MB-D10

Nikon D2H

Nikon F3/T

Lenses: Too many


----------



## sweffymo

My camera used to take up all my money, but now that I am in college, food has taken up 75% of my money, books/school supplies have taken 15%, and computer stuff/video games has taken up the other 10%...









I am using:

Bodies:
Canon EOS 30D with Zeikos battery grip
Mamiya/Sekor 500DTL

Lenses:

EOS:
--Canon 18-55mm Non-IS Kit Lens
--28-135mm IS USM (bought new for $275







)
--Tamron 75-300mm (came with the 30D body... It's pretty bad...)
--LensBaby 2.0 (I love this little thing!)
--Pentax Screwmount to EOS adaptor (just for fun)

Pentax Screwmount (for the 500DTL):
--18mm cheap-o '70s lens
--28mm Mamiya lens
--135mm Mamiya lens
--Some weird telescope that is 500-1000mm, but has absolutely no light gathering ability whatsoever
--2.0x converter tube

I got the screwmount stuff for free... Don't make fun of it









I haven't bought any new equipment since fall 2009, and that was the battery grip.


----------



## Boyboyd

I just got a Hoya +4 macro filter today. Haven't had much of a chance to use it yet though. Seems pretty good on first impressions.


----------



## nuclearjock

Bag??? I don't use no stink'n bag. The gear I use the most wouldn't fit.


----------



## Volvo

EOS 1000D, Canon 18-55, Sigma 28-300, Speedlite.


----------



## riko99

Quote:


Originally Posted by *riko99* 
*BAG*
Lowepro Slingshot 200AW

*BODIES*
Nikon D300s
D60

*LENSES*
Nikkor 50mm 1.8 AF-D
Nikkor 18-55mm VR Kit lens
Nikkor 55-200mm VR
Tamron 90mm Di II f2.8 Macro

*Accesories*
Velbon Sherpa 200r Tripod
1x Sandisk Ultra II CF
2x 8GB SDHC cards
1x En El3e Battery
2x El9 Batteries
4X Cleaning Cloths
Cleaning Pen/Spray
Battery Charger
USB Cables

*BAG*
Lowepro Slingshot 200AW

*BODIES*
Nikon D300s

*LENSES*
Nikkor 50mm 1.8 AF-D
Nikkor 55-200mm VR
Tamron 90mm Di II f2.8 Macro

*Accesories*
Velbon Sherpa 200r Tripod
1x Sandisk Ultra II CF
1x En El3e Battery
4X Cleaning Cloths
Cleaning Pen/Spray
Battery Charger
USB Cables

Removed Sdhc cards D60 18-55 Vr and the 2X Ele9 batteries as i sold off the D60 kit.


----------



## robchaos

Bag: An old Lowepro bag I found laying around
Camera: Nikon D40x
Flash: Nikon SB600 speedlight
Lenses:
Nikon AF-S Nikkor 55-200 1:4-5.6 VR (Just like the kit lens but a little better with Vibration Reduction)

Nikon AF Nikkor 50mm 1:1.4 (an oldie but goodie, great fast prime lens but has to be manually focused. Great for portraits)

Nikon AF-S 18-55 1:3.5-5.6 (Plain old kit lens)

Sigma 18-50mm 1:2.8 EX Macro HSM (Favorite lens of the bunch. Rated as good as the three times the price comparable Nikkor lens. Fast, fairly wide angle)

Accesories:
Monopod
Tripod
Cleaning cloths
Lens cleaning solution
Lenspen (very nice quality brush and lens cleaning pen)
Blower Brush
Q-tips
4gb class 4 pny SDHC card
USB cable


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow* 
*Current outfit:*

*Body:* Canon 5D Mark II
*Lenses:* 24-70 f/2.8 L, 70-200 f/4L IS, 50mm f/1.4
*Lighting:* 430EXII, Gary Fong Lightsphere Cloud, Westcott reflectors
*Support:* Manfrotto 725b
*Storage:* Lowepro Slingshot 200 AW, Crumpler 7MDH, Pelican cases

*Previously Owned:*

*Bodies:* Canon XTi, Canon 40D, Canon 7D
*Lenses:* 18-55 non-IS, 18-55 IS, 60mm f/2.8 macro, 10-22 f/4-5-5.6, 17-55 f/2.8 IS, 28-135 IS

*Wishlist:*

100 f/2.8 macro (L or non, whichever I can afford)
85 f/1.2L
Kenko 1.4x TC
Canon 580EXII
Cactus V4 triggers


*Current Outfit:*
(bold = new since last post)

*Body:* Canon 5D Mark II
*Lenses:* 24-70 f/2.8 L, 70-200 f/4L IS, 50mm f/1.4, *135 f/2L*
*Lighting:* 430EXII, Gary Fong Lightsphere Cloud, Westcott reflectors
*Support:* *Gitzo G1125 legs + Manfrotto 494RC2 head*
*Storage:* Lowepro Slingshot 200 AW, Crumpler 7MDH, 2 x Pelican cases, *ThinkTank Urban Disguise UD30*

*Previously Owned:*

*Bodies:* Canon XTi, Canon 40D, Canon 7D
*Lenses:* 18-55 non-IS, 18-55 IS, 60mm f/2.8 macro, 10-22 f/4-5-5.6, 17-55 f/2.8 IS, 28-135 IS

*Wishlist:*

16-35 f/2.8L
70-200 f/2.8L IS II
100 f/2.8 macro (L or non, whichever I can afford)
85 f/1.2L
100-400 f/4.5-5.6L IS
Kenko 1.4x TC
Canon 580EXII
Cactus V4 triggers


----------



## riko99

Quote:


Originally Posted by *riko99* 
*BAG*
Lowepro Slingshot 200AW

*BODIES*
Nikon D300s

*LENSES*
Nikkor 50mm 1.8 AF-D
Nikkor 55-200mm VR
Tamron 90mm Di II f2.8 Macro

*Accesories*
Velbon Sherpa 200r Tripod
1x Sandisk Ultra II CF
1x En El3e Battery
4X Cleaning Cloths
Cleaning Pen/Spray
Battery Charger
USB Cables


*BAG*
Lowepro Slingshot 200AW

*BODIES*
Nikon D300s

*LENSES*
Nikkor 50mm 1.8 AF-D
Nikkor 55-200mm VR
Tamron 90mm Di II f2.8 Macro
Tamron AF 17-50mm F2.8 XR DI II

*Accessories*
Velbon Sherpa 200r Tripod
1x Sandisk Ultra II CF
1x En El3e Battery
4X Cleaning Cloths
Cleaning Pen/Spray
Battery Charger
USB Cables


----------



## iandroo888

*Bag*
Lowepro Slingshot 100AW

*Body*
Nikon D5000

*Lens*
Nikkor 18-105mm f/3.5-5.6

*Flashes*
Nikon Speedlight SB-800
Nikon Speedlight SB-600

*Accessories*
Ancient aluminum tripod
Crumpler Industry Disgrace
12x Sanyo Eneloops
Hoya HD 67mm filter
En El3e Battery
Charger and cables


----------



## Danylu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Danylu*


D60
18-55mm non vr
35mm 1.8
70-300 VR
SB-600
Lowepro Classified 160AW
Velbon 803R Tripod
60mm 2.8D
50mm 1.4G
17-55mm 2.8
SB-800


D60
18-55mm non vr
SB-600
Lowepro Classified 160AW
Velbon 803R Tripod
60mm 2.8D + 55mm of extension tubes
50mm 1.4G
70-200mm VR


----------



## advion

About to get out of photography but I'll post that remaining gear I have left.

Nikon D3 [backup to D3s which is gone]
50 f/1.4D
14-24 f/2.8
24-70 f/2.8
70-200 f/2.8 VRII
200-400 f/4

SB800x3 900x2


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *advion* 
About to get out of photography but I'll post that remaining gear I have left.

Nikon D3 [backup to D3s which is gone]
50 f/1.4D
14-24 f/2.8
24-70 f/2.8
70-200 f/2.8 VRII
200-400 f/4

SB800x3 900x2

That's too bad because you have some nice gear!


----------



## iandroo888

Quote:


Originally Posted by *advion* 
About to get out of photography but I'll post that remaining gear I have left.

Nikon D3 [backup to D3s which is gone]
50 f/1.4D
14-24 f/2.8
24-70 f/2.8
70-200 f/2.8 VRII
200-400 f/4

SB800x3 900x2

currently accepting donations =]


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iandroo888* 
accepting donations?? =3

Wouldn't that mean that you're asking him if he's _accepting_ donations (i.e. from you)? You might mean "donating?"







Just nit picking.


----------



## iandroo888

O_O

rawr... T___T

*takes out the question marks*


----------



## Marin

*Body:*
- Canon 5D Mark II
- Canon 1v
- Nikon F3HP
- Hasselblad 201F + A12
- Mamiya C330
- Zeiss Ikon Contessa (Folder)
- Sinar F

*Lenses:*
- Canon 50mm f/1.2L
- Canon 135mm f/2L
- Canon 24-70mm f/2.8L
- Contax Zeiss 85mm f/1.4
- Nikkor 50mm f/1.2 AI
- Nikkor 55mm f/1.2 AI
- Zuiko 50mm f/1.4
- Zuiko 50mm f/1.2
- Zuiko 21mm f/3.5
- Hasselblad Zeiss 80mm f/2.8 T*
- Mamiya Sekor 55mm f/4.5
- Mamiya Sekor 80mm f/2.8
- Mamiya Sekor 180mm f/4.5
- Nikkor 180mm f/5.6

*Bags:*
- Timbuk2 Snooper Camera Messenger
- Crumpler 7MDH
- Domke F-4AF
- Lowepro SlingShot 200 AW

*Tripods:*
- Benro A-269M8 + B-1 Ballhead
- Tiltall TE-01B

*Filters:*
- B+W Filters
- Lee 4x4" Filter Holder (foundation kit)
- Hitech 4x4" ND 1.2 Resin Filter
- Hitech 4x5" GND 0.6 Resin Filter

*Meters:*
Sekonic L-758DR


----------



## advion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow* 
That's too bad because you have some nice gear!

Taking a year or two off and will re-evaluate how I feel about doing it as a career again. Will see where the tech is by then hopefully Canon can bring a decent AF system back in the next pro body and I'll switch back to them. Everything is now gone but the Thinktank UD and the 24-70.


----------



## Eek

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marin* 
*Body:*
- Canon 5D Mark II
- Canon 1v
- Nikon F3HP
- Hasselblad 201F + A12
- Mamiya C330
- Zeiss Ikon Contessa (Folder)
- Sinar F

*Lenses:*
- Canon 50mm f/1.2L
- Canon 135mm f/2L
- Canon 24-70mm f/2.8L
- Contax Zeiss 85mm f/1.4
- Nikkor 50mm f/1.2 AI
- Nikkor 55mm f/1.2 AI
- Zuiko 50mm f/1.4
- Zuiko 50mm f/1.2
- Zuiko 21mm f/3.5
- Hasselblad Zeiss 80mm f/2.8 T*
- Mamiya Sekor 55mm f/4.5
- Mamiya Sekor 80mm f/2.8
- Mamiya Sekor 180mm f/4.5
- Nikkor 180mm f/5.6

*Bags:*
- Timbuk2 Snooper Camera Messenger
- Crumpler 7MDH
- Domke F-4AF
- Lowepro SlingShot 200 AW

*Tripods:*
- Benro A-269M8 + B-1 Ballhead
- Tiltall TE-01B

*Filters:*
- B+W Filters
- Lee 4x4" Filter Holder (foundation kit)
- Hitech 4x4" ND 1.2 Resin Filter
- Hitech 4x5" GND 0.6 Resin Filter

*Meters:*
Sekonic L-758DR

Holy crap Marin. What do you do for your day job?

I have a decent job and i work on average 80-85hr/weeks.. and i can't even afford all that. LOL


----------



## Eek

Edit: oops wrong thread.


----------



## Manyak

*Bodies:*
- Canon 5D Mark II Gripped
- Canon Elan IIe

*Lenses:*
- Canon 17-40mm f/4L USM
- Canon 24-70mm f/2.8L USM
- Canon 70-210mm f/4
- Canon 50mm f/1.4 USM
- Canon 85mm f/1.8 USM
- Canon 28-135mm f/3.5-5.6 IS USM
- Tamron 28-200mm f/3.8-5.6 AF Aspherical LD

*Filters:*
- B+W and Hoya UV filters on all lenses
- B+W 77mm ND 3.0 #110 (10 stop)
- B+W 77mm Kaesemann Slim Circular Polarizer

*Bags:*
- Pelican 1624
- Think Tank Retrospective 20

*Tripods:*
- Giottos MT925 + MH1000 Ballhead
- Joby Gorillapod Focus + Ballhead X

*Flashes/Strobes:*
- Canon 580ex II
- 2x Elinchrom D-lite 4 IT

*Remote Shutter/Flash Control:*
- Canon RC-6
- Canon TC-80N3
- Elinchrom Skyport ECO
- 3x Ebay Triggers


----------



## Marin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Eek*


Holy crap Marin. What do you do for your day job?

I have a decent job and i work on average 80-85hr/weeks.. and i can't even afford all that. LOL


All for school.


----------



## Eek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marin*


All for school.


Oh.. Paid with school budget?

I wish my work would pay for gear for me to play with.









Afk sitting in corner to cry


----------



## Marin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Eek*


Oh.. Paid with school budget?

I wish my work would pay for gear for me to play with.









Afk sitting in corner to cry










Paid with debt.


----------



## iscariot

I have just updated m kit.

My camera bag now contains:

*Bag:*

Lowpro 302AW

*Bodies*

Nikon D7000
Nikon D60

*Tripod*

Manfrotto 190XCPRO3
Manfrotto 498RC2 ball head

*Glass*

Nikkor 18-200 1:3.5-5.6 G VR
Nikkor 35mm 1.8 G
Nikkor 18 - 55
Nikkor 55- 200
Tamron 10-24 3.5-4.5 Wide Angle
Tamron 90mm 2.8 Macro

*Flash*

Nikkor SB900 Speed lite


----------



## otterpopjunkie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iscariot*


My camera bag now contains:
[...]

*Bodies*

Nikon D7000
Nikon D60


me too!!! Isn't the D7000 awesome? Got it last night SO EXCITED!

I'm thinking of getting the new Sigma 8-16mm F4.5-5.6... it's either that or the 10mm Nikon. But I'm thinking wider is better yah?


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *otterpopjunkie*


me too!!! Isn't the D7000 awesome? Got it last night SO EXCITED!

I'm thinking of getting the new Sigma 8-16mm F4.5-5.6... it's either that or the 10mm Nikon. But I'm thinking wider is better yah?


That sigma is supposed to be incredible. The tonika 11-16mm is (according to some reviews) even better. Although it's not _quite_ as wide.


----------



## iscariot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *otterpopjunkie*


me too!!! Isn't the D7000 awesome? Got it last night SO EXCITED!


Yeah its sweet









I had thought there was some issues with hot pixels but as per usual it was an over reaction on my part and it was just regular noise at high ISO (I have not really used the higher ISO settings on my D60 in the past so wasnt used to it)


----------



## Eagle1337

*Bag:*
Lowepro 202AW

*Camera:*
Canon T1i (500D)
T1i Battery Grip

*Glass:*
Tokina 11-16mm f/2.8
Sigma 17-70mm f/2.8-4.0 OS HSM
Canon Ef 50mm f/1.8
Canon Ef-s 18-55mm IS
Canon Ef 100mm f/2.8 Macro
Canon Ef-s 55-250mm IS

*Tripod:*
Giottos MTL9351B
MH 5001 Tripod head

*Flash:*
Canon 270EX

*Gear:*
Hoya 58mm pro1D circular polarizer
Hoya 77mm pro1D ND8
52-77mm Step up Ring
58-77mm Step up ring
2 remote triggers.
Giottos Rocket airblower.
Cleaning Cloth
Microfibre cloth.

And i manage to fit that into my bag.. not sure where the canon ef 100mm macro is going to go, i think it'll replace my kit lens and if i need to my telephoto.


----------



## Markeh

Bag:
Little Hama bag, orange lining
Camera:
Sony A200 DSLR with 18-70 lens
Lens:
70-300 Sigma zoom lens
Extras:
Jacobs microfibre cloth
Rechargeable AA batteries for my point and shoot
Odd lens caps
2x 2GB CF cards (one SanDisk, one Integral)
One eBay special NP-FM500H battery


----------



## Gigalisk

I'm glad i can jump in this forum now!

*BAG:*
Vanguard UPRISE (orange lining)

*BODY:*
CANON 500D EOS Rebel T1i
OPTEKA Battery Grip for Canon DSLR (2 batteries)

*LOOKIN GLASS:*
Canon Kit lens 18-55mm EF-S IS
Canon Wide Angle EF 28mm f/2.8 Autofocus Lens
Canon Normal EF 50mm f/1.8 II Autofocus Lens
Canon 55-200mm EF-S IS
Canon 75-300mm EF f/4-5.6 III Telephoto Zoom Lens
OPTEKA 6.5mm f/3.5 Manual Focus Aspherical Fisheye Lens
OPTEKA 500-1000mm HD f/8 Telephoto Mirror Lens for Cannon DSLRs

*FILTERS:*
52mm Ultraviolet UV(0) Haze Multicoated Filter
Cannon 58mm High Resolution 3-piece Filter Set (UV, Fluorescent, Polarizer)
Opteka HD II 720nm IR Pass Filter (52mm, 58mm, 72mm)
Opteka Rear Filters for 500-1000mm Telephoto Mirror Lens (30.5mm; UV/Skylight, ND 2x, ND 4x)

*MOBILE EDITING:*
HP MINI
iPad 32GB WiFi

*CLEANING:*
8pc CMOS Sensor Swabs
Dry Swiffer Dusters

*UTILITIES/STUDIO:*
Opteka 70" Tripod
Opteka RC-4 Wireless Shutter Control
16 GB SD Card, 8 GB SD
Bell & Howell Z480AF-C Camera Flash for Canon
Professional 58mm Digital Tulip Flower Lens Hood For Canon
Polaroid Studio Series 52mm Lens Hood Pushbutton Mount
Opteka SB-1 Mini Universal Studio Soft Box Flash Diffuser for Canon EOS External Flash Units
43" 110CM Round Multi Disc Light Reflector/Portable, 5 in 1: Translucent, Silver, Gold, White, and Black
Photography/Video Lighting Kit & 3 Muslins Backdrop Background with Backdrop Assembly


----------



## _02

I'm no pro photographer, but I quite enjoy taking pictures.

Bag:
Tamrac Velocity in gray (needed small bag for travel)

Body:
Nikon D40

Lenses:
Nikkor 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 (kit)
Tokina 11-16mm f/2.8

Filters:
77mm UV filter
52mm circular Polarizing filter
(If 77mm filters weren't so expensive I would have a polarizing filter for the Tokina)

Tripod:
Zipshot super portable tripod (11 oz)


----------



## michintom

*BAG:*
Vanguard UPRISE 14Z

*BODY:*
Nikon D3100

*LENS:*
Nikon Kit Lens 18-55mm


----------



## Gigalisk

@michintom - NICE BAG.


----------



## michintom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gigalisk* 
@michintom - NICE BAG.

Thanks







Just picked it up since it was cheap.


----------



## DJLiquid

Just getting started









Bag:
Basic Canon one

Body:
Canon T1i w/ Opteka Grip

Glass:
Canon Ef 50mm f/1.8
Canon Ef-s 18-55mm IS
Canon Ef-s 55-250mm IS

UV filters for all and polarize filter for the 18-55mm
Cleaning cloth & pen
Joby Gorillapod SLR-Zoom for travel and an ancient full-size tripod for @ the house.


----------



## Gigalisk

How do you like that Opteka Grip? I want to pull the trigger on getting one, pending hearing how the batteries from Opteka are?


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gigalisk* 
How do you like that Opteka Grip? I want to pull the trigger on getting one, pending hearing how the batteries from Opteka are?

I use two 2000 mAh batteries from Opteka and I've absolutely no complaints. They last a lot longer than the standard Canon battery, and two of them in a battery grip means that I don't have to recharge for a long time. For the money, I think they're definitely worth it.


----------



## DJLiquid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gigalisk* 
How do you like that Opteka Grip? I want to pull the trigger on getting one, pending hearing how the batteries from Opteka are?

Well my grip and batteries are new ...
That being said - I like the grip, very comfortable

The batteries work... I can't say anything about longevity tho.


----------



## Gigalisk

Yay next paycheck buy YAY


----------



## meru

Just bought a Kata DR 467i on amazon, anyone ever used this bag?


----------



## mz-n10

i had the dr465 for a while. comfortable bag, but it was a bit small for me. it had trouble fitting a small body+grip and a 24-70/2.8 on camera, not possible to hold 70-200 on body.


----------



## iandroo888

i was lookin at that bag. mind taking some pictures of ur stuff inside it?


----------



## michintom

BAG:
Vanguard UPRISE 14Z

BODY:
Nikon D3100

LENS:
Nikon Kit Lens 18-55mm
Nikon 55-200mm

Just bought a new lens yesterday since it was on sale.


----------



## Marin

*Body: *
- Canon 5D Mark II
- Canon 1v
- Nikon F3HP
- Hasselblad 201F + A12
- Mamiya C330
- Zeiss Ikon Contessa (Folder)
- Sinar F

*Lenses: *
- Canon 35mm f/1.4L
- Canon 50mm f/1.2L 
- Canon 135mm f/2L
- Canon 24-70mm f/2.8L
- Contax Zeiss 85mm f/1.4
- Nikkor 50mm f/1.2 AI
- Nikkor 55mm f/1.2 AI
- Zuiko 50mm f/1.4
- Zuiko 50mm f/1.2
- Zuiko 21mm f/3.5
- Hasselblad Zeiss 80mm f/2.8 T*
- Mamiya Sekor 55mm f/4.5
- Mamiya Sekor 80mm f/2.8
- Mamiya Sekor 180mm f/4.5
- Nikkor 180mm f/5.6

*Bags:*
- Timbuk2 Snoop Camera Messenger
- Crumpler 7MDH
- Domke F-4AF
- Lowepro SlingShot 200 AW

*Tripods:*
- Benro A-269M8 + B-1 Ballhead
- Tiltall TE-01B

*Filters:*
- B+W Filters
- Lee 4x4" Filter Holder (foundation kit) 
- Hitech 4x4" ND 1.2 Resin Filter
- Hitech 4x5" GND 0.6 Resin Filter

*Meters:*
Sekonic L-758DR


----------



## Shane1244

Two Nikkor 50 f/1.2?


----------



## Marin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shane1244* 
Two Nikkor 50 f/1.2?

No, 50mm and 55mm. Two different optical designs.


----------



## Shane1244

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marin* 
No, 50mm and 55mm. Two different optical designs.

Oopsie! ^_^


----------



## Alex132

Currently in my camera bag are some M&M's... mmmmm >>


----------



## Marin

nvm


----------



## michintom

*BAG:*
Vanguard UPRISE 14Z
Nikon 9793

*BODY:*
Nikon D3100

*LENS:*
Nikon 18-55mm VR
Nikon 55-200mm VR
Nikon 35mm 1.8


----------



## foothead

*BAG:*
Unknown model kodak bag

*Body:*
Olympus Evolt 410

*Lens:*

Olympus Digital 14-42mm 3.5-5.6
Olympus Digital 40-150mm 4.0-5.6

*Accessories:*
LH61C lens hood
LH61D lens hood
Sunpak yellow #8 filter
Bower TK-79 meter for manual shooting

I also have tons of 35mm SLRs and a Pentax 645.

I'm currently considering an upgrade. I've had the same equipment for 3 years now.


----------



## mz-n10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *foothead;11658463*
> *BAG:*
> Unknown model kodak bag
> 
> *Body:*
> Olympus Evolt 410
> 
> *Lens:*
> 
> Olympus Digital 14-42mm 3.5-5.6
> Olympus Digital 40-150mm 4.0-5.6
> 
> *Accessories:*
> LH61C lens hood
> LH61D lens hood
> Sunpak yellow #8 filter
> 
> I also have tons of 35mm SLRs and a Pentax 645.
> 
> I'm currently considering an upgrade right now. I've had the same equipment for 3 years now.


e5!!!


----------



## foothead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mz-n10;11659453*
> e5!!!


LOL, I could never afford that. I'm still in high school and only work during the summers. I'm probably going to get the new e-5xx or e-6xx whenever it comes out. Or maybe I'll switch to Canon. It's all up in the air right now.


----------



## Levesque

Body:

Sony SLTA55 (sold my Sony A700 and A350 after buying it...). Small, fast, sharp, lightweight, GREAT PQ... The A55 is not the camera of the year everywhere for no reason.









Lens:

Sigma 8-16mm f4.5-5.6 (UWA!)
Carl-Zeiss 16-80mm f3.5-4.5
Sony 70-300G 4.5-5.6

Sony 50f14
Sony 35f18

Sony HVL-F58AM (flash)

And alot of Carl-Zeiss MC filters, cam batteries, IMEDION AA rechargeables for flash, tripod, mini-tripods, rocket air blower, 3X16GB Sony Pro-HG Duo, and alot of other small things for different purpose.


----------



## By-Tor

I just added this to my lineup.










Here's how it looks now.









5D
7D

Primes:
28mm 1.8
50mm 1.4
85mm 1.8

Zooms:
17-40mm
24-105mm
70-200mm 2.8 IS


----------



## Marin

*Body:*
- Canon 5D Mark II
- Canon 1v
- Nikon F3HP
- Nikon FA
- Hasselblad 201F + A12
- Mamiya C330
- Zeiss Ikon Contessa (Folder)
- Sinar F
- Fujifilm GF670

*Lenses:*
- Canon 35mm f/1.4L
- Canon 50mm f/1.2L
- Canon 135mm f/2L
- Canon 24-70mm f/2.8L
- Contax Zeiss 85mm f/1.4
- Nikkor 50mm f/1.2 AI
- Nikkor 55mm f/1.2 AI
- Zuiko 50mm f/1.4
- Zuiko 50mm f/1.2
- Zuiko 21mm f/3.5
- Hasselblad Zeiss 80mm f/2.8 T*
- Mamiya Sekor 55mm f/4.5
- Mamiya Sekor 80mm f/2.8
- Mamiya Sekor 180mm f/4.5
- Nikkor 180mm f/5.6

*Bags:*
- Timbuk2 Snoop Camera Messenger
- Crumpler 7MDH
- Domke F-4AF
- Lowepro SlingShot 200 AW

*Tripods:*
- Benro A-269M8 + B-1 Ballhead
- Tiltall TE-01B

*Filters:*
- B+W 40.5mm ND 0.6 MRC
- B+W 49mm ND 3.0 Slim
- Boyer 49mm-72mm Step-Up Ring
- B+W 58mm ND 0.6 MRC
- Hoya 58mm #25A HMC Red Filter
- Fotodiox B60-72mm Step-up Ring
- B+W 72mm 091 MRC Red Filter
- B+W 72mm Circular Polarizar MRC
- B+W 72mm ND 3.0 Slim
- B+W 77mm Slim Circular Polarizar MRC
- Lee 4x4" Filter Holder (foundation kit)
- Hitech 4x4" ND 1.2 Resin Filter
- Hitech 4x5" GND 0.6 Resin Filter

*Meters:*
Sekonic L-758DR


----------



## arkheii

Nikon FM2n, and either the 50mm/1.4 or 35mm/2.8 depending on what I'm expecting. And some extra iso 400 film. I like to travel light.


----------



## Marin

*Body: *
- Canon 5D Mark II
- Canon 1v
- Nikon F3HP
- Nikon FA
- Hasselblad 201F + A12
- Mamiya C330
- Zeiss Ikon Contessa (Folder)
- Sinar F
- Fujifilm GF670

*Lenses: *
- Canon 35mm f/1.4L
- Canon 50mm f/1.2L 
- Canon 135mm f/2L
- Canon 24-70mm f/2.8L
- Contax Zeiss 85mm f/1.4
- Nikkor 50mm f/1.2 AI
- Nikkor 55mm f/1.2 AI
- Zuiko 50mm f/1.4
- Zuiko 50mm f/1.2
- Zuiko 21mm f/3.5
- Hasselblad Zeiss 80mm f/2.8 T*
- Mamiya Sekor 55mm f/4.5
- Mamiya Sekor 80mm f/2.8
- Mamiya Sekor 180mm f/4.5
- Nikkor 180mm f/5.6

*Bags:*
- Timbuk2 Snoop Camera Messenger
- Crumpler 7MDH
- Domke F-4AF
- Lowepro SlingShot 200 AW

*Tripods:*
- Benro A-269M8 + B-1 Ballhead
- Tiltall TE-01B
- Manfrotto 058B + 808RC4

*Filters:*
- B+W 40.5mm ND 0.6 MRC
- B+W 49mm ND 3.0 Slim
- Boyer 49mm-72mm Step-Up Ring
- B+W 58mm ND 0.6 MRC
- Hoya 58mm #25A HMC Red Filter
- Hoya 58mm R72 Infrared Filter
- Fotodiox B60-72mm Step-up Ring
- B+W 72mm 091 MRC Red Filter
- B+W 72mm Circular Polarizar MRC 
- B+W 72mm ND 3.0 Slim
- B+W 77mm Slim Circular Polarizar MRC
- Lee 4x4" Filter Holder (foundation kit) 
- Hitech 4x4" ND 1.2 Resin Filter
- Hitech 4x5" GND 0.6 Resin Filter

*Meters:*
Sekonic L-758DR


----------



## rach

Hey guys, so I somehow manage to fit _most_ of this into my camera bag...

Nikon D5000
18-55mm standard kit lens
Heliopan UV Filter
Polaroid Filter Set
3 Memory cards

Olympus OM-10
Zuiko UV filter
Undeveloped film

Canon Powershot SD750
Mini Tripod

Flip Video Camcorder


----------



## rach

Oh, and 2 extra rolls of film!


----------



## Gigalisk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gigalisk*


I'm glad i can jump in this forum now!

*BAG:*
Vanguard UPRISE (orange lining)

*BODY:*
CANON 500D EOS Rebel T1i
OPTEKA Battery Grip for Canon DSLR (2 batteries)

*LOOKIN GLASS:*
Canon Kit lens 18-55mm EF-S IS
Canon 55-200mm EF-S IS
Canon Normal EF 50mm f/1.8 II Autofocus Lens
Canon Wide Angle EF 28mm f/2.8 Autofocus Lens
OPTEKA 500-1000mm HD f/8 Telephoto Mirror Lens for Cannon DSLRs

*FILTERS:*
52mm Ultraviolet UV(0) Haze Multicoated Filter
Cannon 58mm High Resolution 3-piece Filter Set (UV, Fluorescent, Polarizer)
Opteka HD II 720nm IR Pass Filter (52mm, 58mm, 72mm)
Opteka Rear Filters for 500-1000mm Telephoto Mirror Lens (30.5mm; UV/Skylight, ND 2x, ND 4x)

*MOBILE EDITING:*
HP MINI
iPad 32GB WiFi

*CLEANING:*
8pc CMOS Sensor Swabs
Dry Swiffer Dusters

*UTILITIES:*
Opteka 70" Tripod
Opteka RC-4 Wireless Shutter Control
16 GB SD Card, 8 GB SD
Bell & Howell Z480AF-C Camera Flash for Canon
Professional 58mm Digital Tulip Flower Lens Hood For Canon
Polaroid Studio Series 52mm Lens Hood Pushbutton Mount
Opteka SB-1 Mini Universal Studio Soft Box Flash Diffuser for Canon EOS External Flash Units


Added Studio Equipment and Lenses!
New Lenses:
EF 75-300mm f/4-5.6 III Telephoto Zoom Lens for Canon
Opteka 6.5mm f/3.5 Manual Focus Aspherical Fisheye Lens

STUDIO EQUIPMENT!!
Photography/Video Lighting Kit & 3 Muslins Backdrop Background
43" 110CM Round Multi Disc Light Reflector/Portable, 5 in 1: Translucent, Silver, Gold, White, and Black

Really excited to get to work.


----------



## icarus24

*Body*
Canon EOS Rebel T1i / 500D

*Glass*
Sigma 70-300mm f/4-5.6 DG Macro Telephoto Zoom Lens
Canon EFS 18-55mm
Canon EF 50mm f/1.8

*Accessories*
Canon Speedlite 430EXII
Pelican 0910-010-110 Digital Memory Card Case
3x Kingston 4 GB Class 4 SDHC Flash Memory Card
Kingston 19-in-1 USB 2.0 Flash Memory Card Reader

*Editing*
MacBook Pro 17"

*Studio/Other Equipment*
3 Muslins Backdrops
2 Umbrellas
42" 3-in-1 Reflectors


----------



## michintom

*Body*
Nikon D3100

*Glass*
Nikkor 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6
Nikkor 55-200mm f/4-5.6
Nikkor 35mm f/1.8
Nikkor 17-55mm f/2.8

*Memory Cards*
Sandisk 1GB SDHC Class 2
Sandisk 16GB SDHC Class 4
A-Data 16GB SDHC Class 6

*Editing*
Apple Macbook Pro 15"


----------



## sub50hz

*Bags*
-LowePro Fastpack 200
-vintage LowePro shoulder bag (tweed, model unknown)

*Body*
-Canon Rebel XS, gripped
-Canon EOS 1N
-Canon AE-1

*Lighting*
-Canon 430EX II

*Glass*
-Canon EF-S 18-55 IS f/3.5-5.6
-Canon EF-S 55-250 f/4-5.6
-Canon EF 50mm f/1.8
-Canon EF 35mm f/2.0
-Canon EF 85mm f/1.8 USM

*Memory Cards*
-2 x A-Data 16GB Class 10

*Editing*
-Sig Rig


----------



## PlucknPlay

I thought we were suppose to list what fits in our camera bag, not including things that don't fit.









*Bags*
-Canon DG2000
-Canon Rebel Bag

*Body*
-Canon T2i
-Canon BG-E8 Grip for T2i
-Canon XSi
-Canon S90

*Glass*
-Canon 17-55mm f/2.8 w.OEM hood
-Canon 50mm f/1.4
-Canon 55-250mm f/4-5.6
-Canon 18-55mm IS x2
-Canon 75-300 III f/4-5.6

*Flash*
-Canon 580EX II

*Tripod/Ballhead*
-Manfrotto 055XPROB
-Manfrotto 498RC2

*Accessories*
-77mm B+W F-Pro MRC-UV Filter
-And couple of 58mm and 1 77mm Lens Caps for NIKON


----------



## sub50hz

What, you didn't like my fun-poking at the MacBook carriers?


----------



## michintom

*Bags*
-Nikon DSLR Bag
-Vanguard Up-Rise 14Z
-Wenger Black LEGACY
-Lowepro CompuRover AW

*Body*
-Nikon D3100

*Glass*
-Nikkor 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6
-Nikkor 55-200mm f/4-5.6
-Nikkor 35mm f/1.8
-Nikkor 17-55mm f/2.8

*Memory Cards*
-Sandisk 1GB SDHC Class 2
-Sandisk 16GB SDHC Class 4
-A-Data 16GB SDHC Class 6

*Editing/Other*
-Apple Macbook Pro 15"
-Lenovo S10-3

*Filters*
-B+W 77mm UVA (Ultra Violet) Haze MRC Filter #010
-B+W 52mm UVA (Ultra Violet) Haze MRC Filter #010

*Tripod*
-Manfrotto 732YB

Updated


----------



## PlucknPlay

I was just wondering if you can fit your sig rig in a camera bag...


----------



## sub50hz

If you find a bag that can fit a Haf X.... I still wouldn't sling that monster over my back.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sub50hz*


If you find a bag that can fit a Haf X.... I still wouldn't sling that monster over my back.










Would have to get one of the LAN party strap/harness things. And a car battery to power it all.


----------



## Boyboyd

New bag

Tamrac Rally 5



Body
-Nikon D5000

Glass
-Nikkor 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6
-Nikkor 55-200mm f/4-5.6
-Nikkor 35mm f/1.8
-Nikkor 24mm f/2.8
-Nikkor 50mm f/2.8 macro

Memory Cards
-Sandisk 8GB SDHC Class 4
-Sandisk 4GB SDHC Class 2

Other
-iPad

Filters
-Hoya 52mm CPL
-Hoya 52mm 8 Stop ND
-2x UV Filters


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michintom;12435078*
> *Glass*
> -*Nikkor 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6*
> -Nikkor 55-200mm f/4-5.6
> -Nikkor 35mm f/1.8
> -*Nikkor 17-55mm f/2.8*


I guess that means we'll see an 18-55mm pop up on the FS forum soon?


----------



## Gigalisk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*


New bag

Tamrac Rally 5




Oh...man my bag has been set up SOOOOO wrong. Lemme go change that.


----------



## michintom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d;12439083*
> I guess that means we'll see an 18-55mm pop up on the FS forum soon?


Nope. I need it for my raynox dcr-250 macro adapter


----------



## Marin

...


----------



## MistaBernie

Current:

Crumpler 7MDH Bag

Canon T1i (500D) 
Canon EF 70-200mm f/4*L*
Canon EF-S 17-85mm f4-5.6
Canon EF-S 28-135mm f3.5-5.6
Canon EF 50mm f1.8
YN 460 Flash


----------



## Dream Killer

*Travel light, travel longer.
*









Street photography bag:

D700 (note the CPS pin denoting that i still love Canon)
16-35mm f/4 (or a 24mm 1.4g - depends on the mood)
3"x5" notepad with pen (for taking people's e-mail addresses to mail pictures later)
lens wipes (for those extra dirty places, i usually just wipe the filter with my shirt)
extra battery (self explanatory)
extra cf card (self explanatory)
nikon graycard/microfiber (for when it's pouring/snowing outside and i don't want to waste my lens wipes)
I like to travel light. Never more than one lens when I walk around because you're guaranteed to be on the wrong lens if you carry two or more. I don't even carry a lens cap!


----------



## iandroo888

Nikon D5000
Nikon Nikkor AF-S 12-24mm f/4G IF-ED
Nikon Nikkor AF-S 18-105mm f/3.5 - 5.6G ED DX VR
Nikon Speedlight SB-600
Nikon Speedlight SB-800
Hoya HD 67mm UV Filter
B+W F-Pro 77mm MRC UV Filter
B+W Kaesemann 77mm MRC Circular Polarizer
Sandisk Extreme III 8GB Class 6 SDHC (new main card)
Lexar Platinum II 16GB Class 4 SDHC
Kingston 8GB Class 4 SDHC
Nikon ML-L3 IR Remote (China replicate)
Gary Fong Lightsphere Ver. 1 (China replicate)
Sto-fen Omnibounce Diffuser
12x Sanyo Eneloops NiMH Batteries
Zeikos lens pen
Ancient aluminum tripod
Lowepro Slingshot 100AW

hoping to acquire a sigma 30mm or 50mm f/1.4 soon :3 then a 70-200mm f/2.8 vrII in a few months =3

and i seriously need a new bag -.-


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dream Killer;12604642*
> *Travel light, travel longer.
> *
> 
> Street photography bag:
> 
> D700 *(note the CPS pin denoting that i still love Canon)*
> 16-35mm f/4 (or a 24mm 1.4g - depends on the mood)
> 3"x5" notepad with pen (for taking people's e-mail addresses to mail pictures later)
> lens wipes (for those extra dirty places, i usually just wipe the filter with my shirt)
> extra battery (self explanatory)
> extra cf card (self explanatory)
> nikon graycard/microfiber (for when it's pouring/snowing outside and i don't want to waste my lens wipes)
> I like to travel light. Never more than one lens when I walk around because you're guaranteed to be on the wrong lens if you carry two or more. I don't even carry a lens cap!


Traitor, LOL. What bag is it?


----------



## Dream Killer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow;12607031*
> Traitor, LOL. What bag is it?


Lol, I had the Nikon metal strap locks on my Canons - it's only fair. The bag is a Crumpler Barney Rustle Blanket.


----------



## danishmishra

Nikon D7000
Nikkor 18-105mm f/3.5-5.6G
Nikkor 35mm f/1.8G
Tamron SP 70-300mm f/4-5.6 VC USD
SB 700
MB D11
Sandisk ExtremePro SD SDHC 8 GB X2

And few more lenses on the way


----------



## MistaBernie

I really need to follow DreamKiller's advice.. while I _can_ walk around with my bag setup the way it is, I realistically should settle on not more than two lenses and invest in a smaller travel bag.


----------



## Dream Killer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaBernie;12607813*
> I really need to follow DreamKiller's advice.. while I _can_ walk around with my bag setup the way it is, I realistically should settle on not more than two lenses and invest in a smaller travel bag.


Try it. Head out with _just_ the 70-200 f/4 + flash attached to your camera and an empty cf card and a full battery. Or fly to your next vacation with _just_ your 50mm 1.8.

I like having a lot of lenses/accessories, too. However, bringing them all at once is a burden that gets in the way of taking photos. Your sensor will stay cleaner, too.


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dream Killer;12608541*
> Try it. Head out with _just_ the 70-200 f/4 + flash attached to your camera and an empty cf card and a full battery. Or fly to your next vacation with _just_ your 50mm 1.8.
> 
> I like having a lot of lenses/accessories, too. However, bringing them all at once is a burden that gets in the way of taking photos. Your sensor will stay cleaner, too.


I've been leaving my 50 and kit lens at home, and just going out with the 35 and 85 lately. I find that most of the time, the 35 stays in my bag/pocket anyway. Still nice to have it, though, especially for tighter public spaces -- 85 can be a little long at times. I wish I could find a good walk-around zoom that I liked to use (that is more durable than the 18-55), but almost every zoom I put on just turns me off and makes me a lazy shooter. Bummer.


----------



## Boyboyd

I just took my 35 f/1.8 to london, and my neck started to ache carrying my bag around all day. lol


----------



## MistaBernie

we're headed on our honeymoon soon, I'll probably bring the 50 and the 70-200 and flash.. oh, and a tripod and remote, else she will slay me. She's letting some camera purchases 'slide' so that I can take some nice pics while we're out and about..

The other nice part is, going out with only one / two lenses will make it so I'm not wondering if I'm using the wrong lens, etc. Less to think about.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dream Killer*


Lol, I had the Nikon metal strap locks on my Canons - it's only fair. The bag is a Crumpler Barney Rustle Blanket.


Gotta love Crumpler's product names. LOL Australians.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *MistaBernie*


I really need to follow DreamKiller's advice.. while I _can_ walk around with my bag setup the way it is, I realistically should settle on not more than two lenses and invest in a smaller travel bag.


I have three possible kits that I take around:

*Everything:* 5DII plus all the lenses in my sig, tripod, 430EXII in a Crumpler 7MDH bag.

*Every day:* 5DII, 24-70, 70-200, 135/2 in a ThinkTank UD30 bag.

*Ultra light:* 5DII and 24-70 in a LowePro Apex 120 AW bag.

Last time I was in Europe, I only took my 40D, 10-22 and 50/1.4 in my LowePro Apex 120 AW. It served all my needs and I used the 10-22 75% of the time.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sub50hz*


I've been leaving my 50 and kit lens at home, and just going out with the 35 and 85 lately. I find that most of the time, the 35 stays in my bag/pocket anyway. Still nice to have it, though, especially for tighter public spaces -- 85 can be a little long at times. I wish I could find a good walk-around zoom that I liked to use (that is more durable than the 18-55), but almost every zoom I put on just turns me off and makes me a lazy shooter. Bummer.


You should try a fast standard zoom, like the Canon 17-55/2.8 IS, or a Tamron or Sigma 17-50/2.8. There are times when having such a lens is very handy. All prime setups are nice, but depending on what you're doing, aren't the most practical (like traveling abroad).


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow*


You should try a fast standard zoom, like the Canon 17-55/2.8 IS, or a Tamron or Sigma 17-50/2.8. There are times when having such a lens is very handy. All prime setups are nice, but depending on what you're doing, aren't the most practical (like traveling abroad).


I know it could be handy, but a quality standard zoom is a bit pricey for the small number of times I *might* just strap it on and go. The kit lens isn't bad, it's just really slow and feels like it's going to explode every time I touch it.

Honestly, almost everything I like to shoot can be covered in 2 primes, especially now that I'm transitioning to more indoor/low light scenarios. I just wish I could find a zoom that worked for me -- maybe I will rent the 17-55 this weekend if Helix has one.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MistaBernie*


I really need to follow DreamKiller's advice.. while I _can_ walk around with my bag setup the way it is, I realistically should settle on not more than two lenses and invest in a smaller travel bag.


I actually have one large bag and one small bag. The large bag is to take all my gear when I go to a long-term vacation somewhere, whereas my small bag is to actually take my gear out of my house/hotel room and shoot. Depending on my needs for the day:

*City Walkaround*: Canon 50D, 50mm f/1.4, 85mm f/1.8
*Indoor Photography*: Canon 50D, 28mm f/1.8, Yongnuo YN-468
*Portraits*: Canon 50D, 85mm f/1.8, Yongnuo YN-468, Off-shoe flash receiver + transmitter

You get the idea







Oh, and it's not in my sig, but my small bag is a Lowepro Exchange I found for $20 online. It doesn't have the nice padding of my Snoop, but it's incredibly light and great to walk around with.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow*


You should try a fast standard zoom, like the Canon 17-55/2.8 IS, or a Tamron or Sigma 17-50/2.8. There are times when having such a lens is very handy. All prime setups are nice, but depending on what you're doing, aren't the most practical (like traveling abroad).


Eh, haven't actually gone out of the country yet, but it works well for my city photography. Worst case scenario where I can't actually frame the shot the way I want to, I go for the next widest lens and crop in PP. It's definitely not ideal, but hey, I do have 15MP, and one of my favorite images was shot that way.


----------



## Hamburglar

Made this a little while ago... here is what is in my bag









I sold the 430EXII and picked up two YN-460II's and a YN-560. Couldn't be happier about doing so either.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hESZVdh-hUw[/ame]


----------



## MistaBernie

Actually, that lowepro exchange looks great -- $18.99 at B&H, this the one?

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/652808-REG/Lowepro_LP36124_0EU_Exchange_Messenger_Bag_Gray_.html


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MistaBernie*


Actually, that lowepro exchange looks great -- $18.99 at B&H, this the one?

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/produc...Bag_Gray_.html


That's the one. Same color too. I love it, really. It doesn't have enough padding for me to be comfortable making it my 24/7 bag, but as a day trip bag I think it's great. It's a fair size too. I can fit my 50D with one lens attached with my other two lenses, flash, and hoods inside the bag (but choose not to for weight reasons).

But all in all, I'm pretty happy with it.


----------



## mz-n10

thats a fairly good looking bag, but it might be a bit small if u want to carry 3 lens + flash.

when i went to china last year i bought all my gear (it was for a event shoot) i only really used 3 lenses.

shooting personal stuff the only gear i really brought with me was my a900 and the 24-70.i used the 17-35 once in a while but it really isnt worth lugging around.

i wouldnt recommending using a single prime if you are traveling to somewhere you wont really get a chance to go again (and especially something as important as a honeymoon). some people can use only a 50mm on a fullframe but they have to be extremely artistic to frame the shot, which might just not happen when you say want to take a picture of your wife with a nice background.


----------



## Danylu

Tbh, I don't really have a "light" setup anymore after I sold the 17-55









I need to get myself a midrange zoom/prime. And no, my kit lens is not something I like using.

I might need to buy myself a 30mm 1.4 and sell my 50mm 1.4.

But I also need a body upgrade. They need to hurry up and release the D400 so the D300s gets cheaper


----------



## dudemanppl

Get a D700.


----------



## MistaBernie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d;12611143*
> That's the one. Same color too. I love it, really. It doesn't have enough padding for me to be comfortable making it my 24/7 bag, but as a day trip bag I think it's great. It's a fair size too. I can fit my 50D with one lens attached with my other two lenses, flash, and hoods inside the bag (but choose not to for weight reasons).
> 
> But all in all, I'm pretty happy with it.


I pulled the trigger on the Lowepro Exchange Messenger for day trips. It looks like I can very easily fit the 500D gripped w/ the 50mm and the 70-200, flash, filter/cloth/remote and cut down quite a bit of weight. I might switch the 50mm out for the 17-85, but I've been wanting to shoot the 28-135 a bit more -- I like the f/3.5 at 28mm more than the f/4 at 17..


----------



## MistaBernie

*raises fist* KAHN!!!

I got my tripod mount ring from B&H in black because it was all they had ( you know, like two days ago...) and _just now_ got the notification that the white ones are back in stock. Here's hoping one day of shooting didn't put any noticeable scuffs on it..


----------



## sub50hz

Be a baller and get that thing powdercoated pearl white.


----------



## Danylu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dudemanppl;12642530*
> Get a D700.


True that. But no video = rawr. I'd like to try my hand at videography as well because I'll run into more free time at the end of the year.


----------



## MistaBernie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sub50hz;12664114*
> Be a baller and get that thing powdercoated pearl white.


Nah, B&H had no problem taking it back, it's en route now.


----------



## dudemanppl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danylu;12666139*
> True that. But no video = rawr. I'd like to try my hand at videography as well because I'll run into more free time at the end of the year.


Buy a 5D and T2i. Or a 5DII. Or D700 and T2i.


----------



## BFRD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BFRD*


Canon EOS 7D Body

28-135mm f/3.5-5.6 IS USM (temporary will sell later this year)
24-70mm f/2.8L USM + 77mm clear UV filter
60mm f/2.8 Macro
Remote Control (Shutter Release only)



Added EF 70-200 f/2.8L IS II USM


----------



## MistaBernie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BFRD;12693245*
> Added EF 70-200 f/2.8L IS II USM


Nice keyboard! (Obviously the glass is cooler tho)


----------



## PlucknPlay

I see the on board flash shadow from using long lens.


----------



## mz-n10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaBernie;12667314*
> Nah, B&H had no problem taking it back, it's en route now.


did you pay 140 for it?


----------



## Dream Killer

This salesman is gonna turn me into a poorman. So far he's scored a 24mm f/1.4g, the 16-35mm f/4 vr, and this recent sb-700 from me. He was talking it up on the 85mm f/1.4g, too - which I really want!
*Andre - " J&R Pro Salesman #183"*


----------



## xXDarkenSoulXx

Added an timbuk2 snoop bag!


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xXDarkenSoulXx;12710430*
> Added an timbuk2 snoop bag!


----------



## iandroo888

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xXDarkenSoulXx*


Added an timbuk2 snoop bag!


lucky. i want one ><


----------



## xXDarkenSoulXx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d;12711015*


Actually it wouldn't be in my hands until Tuesday, so for now:








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iandroo888;12711409*
> lucky. i want one ><


It's on sale on amazon for $105.99!!
Nvm, price just went back up, the lime colored medium one is up for $116.6 tho.


----------



## iandroo888

130 for black gunmetal


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Lime/Gunmetal is superior.


----------



## michintom

Bags
-Nikon DSLR Bag
-Vanguard Up-Rise 14Z
-Wenger Black LEGACY
-Lowepro CompuRover AW

Body
-Nikon D7000

Glass
-Nikkor 35mm f/1.8
-Nikkor 17-55mm f/2.8

Memory Cards
-Sandisk 1GB SDHC Class 2
-Sandisk 16GB SDHC Class 4
-Transcend 32GB SDHC Class 10 x2

Editing/Other
-Apple Macbook Pro 15"

Filters
-B+W 77mm UVA (Ultra Violet) Haze MRC Filter #010
-B+W 52mm UVA (Ultra Violet) Haze MRC Filter #010

Tripod
-Manfrotto 732YB

Update


----------



## Boyboyd

Is the 17-55 f/2.8 really as good as everyone says it is?


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;12738674*
> Is the 17-55 f/2.8 really as good as everyone says it is?


I would own one if I shot a Nikon crop. It has reviews very similar to the Canon version on Photozone and SLR Gear. I owned the Canon version and it was frickin' outstanding, so I can assume the same about the Nikon.

Only drawback is that it seems to be about $100-$200 more expensive than the Canon version, which is really expensive itself.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow;12738747*
> Only drawback is that it seems to be about $100-$200 more expensive than the Canon version, which is really expensive itself.


That's the whole trend for Nikon i believe. lol. One of the reasons i'm considering switching to a 60D. Also, the canon 10-22 is said to be excellent.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;12738761*
> That's the whole trend for Nikon i believe. lol. One of the reasons i'm considering switching to a 60D. Also, the canon 10-22 is said to be excellent.


I loved the 10-22. I really wish Canon had a FF lens of the same caliber _and_ at the same price point (only option is the 16-35L or 14L).


----------



## Danylu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;12738674*
> Is the 17-55 f/2.8 really as good as everyone says it is?


It's brilliant. I would buy one again if they had VR.


----------



## michintom

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*


Is the 17-55 f/2.8 really as good as everyone says it is?


It is a bit pricy but I love it! It's my walk around lens. It is sharp and the auto focus is very quick. It's a 10/10 lens in my book.


----------



## mikeseth

Oh man, those are some nice setups!


----------



## dudemanppl

17-55 is so beastly built, better than the 24-70. And just about every Canon lens thats under 1500.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeseth;12761384*
> *Everyday Gear*
> Lowepro Slingshot 200aw
> Canon 60D + BG-E9 Grip
> 4x Genuine Canon Batts
> 430EX II Flash
> 18-200mm IS f/3.5-5.6
> 75-300mm IS f/4.5-5.6
> FLIP Ultra HD Pocket Camcorder
> 
> *Not in bag:*
> 100mm Macro IS USM L-Class f/2.8
> 50mm USM f/1.4
> Rode Video Mic
> 
> And a handful of AA / 9V batteries, SD Cards, Cleaning Cloths and such.


I had a bit of a chuckle, because I noticed you put your zooms in your bag and leave your primes at home. Nothing wrong with that, I was just amused that I'm the complete opposite


----------



## dodger.blue

I have a Minolta x300s 35mm with a heliopan S 55 and S 49 lense (I'm just a minor hobbyist so I couldn't tell you the size of the lenses except that the S 55 is the standard lense and the S 49 is for closeups), and Kodak tMax 400 and tMax 100 B&W film (which is becoming increasingly hard to find). I also have an older Sekonic light meter lying around somewhere, but I don't have a tri-pod for the camera.


----------



## MistaBernie

OK, so Sub50hz recently (validly) commented that I really need to do something about my glass. Having a 17-85 and a 28-135 in my current setup is redundant as heck, and even I can acknowledge that. Granted, I got these lenses because I was able to make decent deals and have decent value for them, but after picking up the 70-200mm and the 50mm f/1.4 , I feel like I should do something about the other two lenses in my bag.

So, what would you guys do? I'm _technically_ leaning towards selling both the 17-85 and 28-135 and saving up for a 24-70 so that I'm 50mm/24-70/70-200 and have my bases covered (and since, IIRC, the 24-70 handles low-light better than the 17-40), but this is something that wouldn't happen for a little while (I _really_ need to watch my budget).


----------



## sub50hz

Sell both, Sigma 30 and Canon 85 1.8. Thank me later.


----------



## Shane1244

If it was me, I'd get the 17-50 and be done with it. the 50-70mm range isn't _that_ much different.

Unless you don't need the wide angle, than the 24-70 would be good.


----------



## MistaBernie

some decent suggestions, thanks!

Yeah Shane, I like the 24-70. 24mm seems to be as wide as I shoot (even w/ the 17, heh) and I like that it goes down to 2.8, seems like it would give me more options.

Of course, going with a poor man's trinity doesn't seem like a bad idea either. I really should see if either of the sigma's for my old SD9 are worth anything. Yeah, they're probably not, but what's it hurt to check, right?


----------



## sub50hz

24-70 is a quirky length on a crop. It's not wide enough, and it's not long enough. The 15-85 is the best crop zoom choice IMO, but a pricey one. 17-40L if you shoot landscapes and can give up a stop of light.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MistaBernie*


OK, so Sub50hz recently (validly) commented that I really need to do something about my glass. Having a 17-85 and a 28-135 in my current setup is redundant as heck, and even I can acknowledge that. Granted, I got these lenses because I was able to make decent deals and have decent value for them, but after picking up the 70-200mm and the 50mm f/1.4 , I feel like I should do something about the other two lenses in my bag.

So, what would you guys do? I'm _technically_ leaning towards selling both the 17-85 and 28-135 and saving up for a 24-70 so that I'm 50mm/24-70/70-200 and have my bases covered (and since, IIRC, the 24-70 handles low-light better than the 17-40), but this is something that wouldn't happen for a little while (I _really_ need to watch my budget).


Sell both and get the Canon 17-55. Way better for a crop camera than the 24-70 and equal IQ.

...Or, pick up the Canon 10-22 if you need a UWA and maybe an 85/1.8 to go with it


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow;12870487*
> Sell both and get the Canon 17-55. Way better for a crop camera than the 24-70 and equal IQ.


The 15-85 is way more versatile, and arguably nearly every bit as good as the 17-55 -- for less money. Sure, it's a bit slower, but it's such an awesome performer for the price. Plus, it's not as flare-prone as the 17-55.

http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/Canon-EF-S-15-85mm-f-3.5-5.6-IS-USM-Lens-Review.aspx


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sub50hz*


The 15-85 is way more versatile, and arguably nearly every bit as good as the 17-55 -- for less money. Sure, it's a bit slower, but it's such an awesome performer for the price. Plus, it's not as flare-prone as the 17-55.

http://www.the-digital-picture.com/R...ns-Review.aspx


It's extremely limited indoors due to it's variable aperture (unless shooting static objects with IS, but the 17-55 has IS too). Doesn't seem so versatile to me. By 35mm, it's already limited to f/4.5. The Canon 17-55 is great in or outdoors, though I do agree on the flare problem. I used a hood with mine so it was a non-issue. Plus it isn't as good for portraits because it has a deeper DOF, whereas if you shoot the 17-55 @55mm and f/2.8, it makes for a halfway decent shallow DOF. Also seems to suffer from CA more than the 17-55 as well.

I just don't see how it's better, unless budget is an issue, but personally I'd rather spend more for a better lens at that price range anyway.

http://www.photozone.de/canon-eos/46...3556is?start=2
http://www.photozone.de/canon-eos/17...review?start=2


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow*


I just don't see how it's better


"Better" is a very subjective term in discussing photo gear.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sub50hz*


"Better" is a very subjective term in discussing photo gear.










Agreed, to each his own. It's just that after using constant aperture zooms, I couldn't go back.


----------



## sub50hz

Zooms make me a lazy jerk that takes bad photos -- I realize the irony of this coming on the heels of taking delivery of a UWA zoom just 10 hours ago.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sub50hz*


Zooms make me a lazy jerk that takes bad photos -- I realize the irony of this coming on the heels of taking delivery of a UWA zoom just 10 hours ago.


Well there isn't much in the way of UWA primes for crop, except the 14L at nearly $2K, so it's the only viable option going for a UWA zoom. I hate that there's no decent and reasonably priced UWA zoom for FF (the 17-40 is ok admittedly, but not great on FF). The 16-35 is very pricey and the Sigma UWA's that can mount to FF are awful.

Lately I've been thinking about offloading my 24-70 for a 35L mainly for something smaller, and f/1.4. The only bad thing about the 24-70 is that's it's freaking huge. They don't call it "the brick" for nothing.


----------



## Shane1244

What about the tammy 17-50 2.8?


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow*


Lately I've been thinking about offloading my 24-70 for a 35L mainly for something smaller, and f/1.4. The only bad thing about the 24-70 is that's it's freaking huge. They don't call it "the brick" for nothing.


Yeah, thing is massive.

35L is pretty great. I would like one.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shane1244*


What about the tammy 17-50 2.8?


Definitely a sharp lens as well. The VC version has worse IQ though for some reason (according to reviews anyway). The AF speed is even decent owing to the short range, albeit noisy and possibly not as accurate as a USM lens. Definitely a good lens for the price.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

I thought the 17-55mm is "the brick".


----------



## dudemanppl

24-70L is the brick.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d*


I thought the 17-55mm is "the brick".


No, the 24-70 is. The 17-55 is much lighter by comparison. The 24-70 is heavier than even my 70-200 (by 200g).


----------



## Shane1244

Oh my, It's almost 1Kg... (950g)


----------



## Dream Killer

1dsmkii + 24-70 + 580ex mounted on a full bracket during a six hour wedding reception - THE HORROR!

Neck breaker every time.


----------



## MistaBernie

So.. after helping a friend make a couple of purchases, I ended up with a free Canon Backpack (looks like it's a 200 EG). I did some thinking this weekend, and I think I like it better than my Crumpler as a walk-around bag.

In the same time frame, I realized that my Lowepro Exchange Messenger didn't make me feel all that safe walking around with a 60D, so it's effectively retired.

I had considered using my Crumpler for local stuff or stuff where I know I'm going to be shooting in one area only, and using the backpack as a 'not knowing my destination, just kinda wandering and shooting randomly' bag since it's easier to carry stuff around (albeit slower to get access to my camera in reality, but if I really need my camera at the ready, it's not in the bag anyway), so I'm thinking about trading/selling my 7MDH, but not sure what to trade for.

Do I really need a second bag? Or am I wasting my time with the backpack and should I unpack it and put everything back in the 7MDH...


----------



## Boyboyd

I have both a backpack and a shoulder bag. But the packpack is mainly for storage whilst the shoulder bag is for carrying when im out. Can't fit all my gear in the shoulder bag anyway.

It's entirely up to you. I'm guessing that when you leave the house, you'll at least have some idea about the gear you'll need that day.


----------



## MistaBernie

Yeah, I'll probably just keep it as is for now.

Funny enough though -- found someone on POTN looking to trade their 7D for a 60D + cash... if the offer is reasonable, Im thinking I'll do it.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaBernie;12996082*
> Yeah, I'll probably just keep it as is for now.
> 
> Funny enough though -- found someone on POTN looking to trade their 7D for a 60D + cash... if the offer is reasonable, Im thinking I'll do it.


Do it! Wonder why he wants to downgrade.

And as for the bag, I don't use my 7MDH much either. I love my Urban Diguise so much. I use the 7MDH if I travel with all my gear and my Slingshot when I do long day hikes.


----------



## MistaBernie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow;12996296*
> Do it! Wonder why he wants to downgrade.
> 
> And as for the bag, I don't use my 7MDH much either. I love my Urban Diguise so much. I use the 7MDH if I travel with all my gear and my Slingshot when I do long day hikes.


Supposedly needed money. He's from MA too. Sent him a PM, never heard back, and now the thread of people offering their gear up too. I can tell he's going to want like $500 on top of a mint 60D that's 2 weeks old, and I can tell that I'm going to laugh at him and say thanks but no thanks, if he ever responds. I could list my 60D for $950 w/ the Meike Grip, probably get it, and get a 7D refurb through CLP if I really wanted to (and if they have them in), but my focus really needs to be on actually getting out and shooting, not having the latest and greatest and being stuck at home trying to figure out which bag to use.


----------



## blackbalt89

A camera.

It's some crap Olympus 7.0MP :/


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaBernie;12998065*
> Supposedly needed money. He's from MA too. Sent him a PM, never heard back, and now the thread of people offering their gear up too. I can tell he's going to want like $500 on top of a mint 60D that's 2 weeks old, and I can tell that I'm going to laugh at him and say thanks but no thanks, if he ever responds. I could list my 60D for $950 w/ the Meike Grip, probably get it, and get a 7D refurb through CLP if I really wanted to (and if they have them in), but my focus really needs to be on actually getting out and shooting, not having the latest and greatest and being stuck at home trying to figure out which bag to use.


Spend the money on plane tickets so a new city/country instead, bring your camera along, and come back with great pics


----------



## iandroo888

r u gonna sell the 7MDH?







is it the black one


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaBernie;12998065*
> Supposedly needed money. He's from MA too. Sent him a PM, never heard back, and now the thread of people offering their gear up too. I can tell he's going to want like $500 on top of a mint 60D that's 2 weeks old, and I can tell that I'm going to laugh at him and say thanks but no thanks, if he ever responds. I could list my 60D for $950 w/ the Meike Grip, probably get it, and get a 7D refurb through CLP if I really wanted to (and if they have them in), but my focus really needs to be on actually getting out and shooting, not having the latest and greatest and being stuck at home trying to figure out which bag to use.


Sounds like your own advice is best! The AF system, build quality, and burst speed are really the major differences in the 7D, so you have to be sure those features worth it. IQ won't be any better.


----------



## MistaBernie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iandroo888;12998355*
> r u gonna sell the 7MDH?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is it the black one


It is the black one, but I'm not sure if I'm selling it yet. Have you been looking?


----------



## iandroo888

had looked at the 7MDH in the past... was lookin at the timbuk2 snoop too.. still not sure if i should get a messenger or a backpack... i have a slingshot right now lol


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iandroo888*


had looked at the 7MDH in the past... was lookin at the timbuk2 snoop too.. still not sure if i should get a messenger or a backpack... i have a slingshot right now lol


Timbuk2 Snoop is a nice bag, but I mostly use it for transporting gear now, not for day trips.

Long story short: It holds a lot of gear, but do I _really_ want to walk around SF with a fully packed Snoop all day? Tried it once, my shoulders and back say no.


----------



## dudemanppl

5DII webcam looks really good.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dudemanppl;13028219*
> 5DII webcam looks really good.


Not overkill unless it's a 1D IV


----------



## dudemanppl

Woah, thought this was camera thread. Oh well, this works too. I use the 5DII because I'm too cheap to buy an actual webcam. How my logic works, I will never know.


----------



## Shane1244

I used my 60D as one too, Pretty sick.

How did you do it? I use screen capped the EOS utility.


----------



## dudemanppl

Manycam + EOS Utility. One big reason I didn't like the D3.


----------



## Shane1244

Exactly the same thing as me.







I went on Stickam shuffle and got so many like OMG WHAT WEBCAM DO YOU HAVE? It is awesome for low light too, obviously.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Oh hey, congrats on the OC'ed account /250 rep, Shane


----------



## Shane1244

HAha thanks!







feel free to email me; [email protected]ked.net haha! Feels cool to five out my email now.


----------



## mz-n10

at 250 you get an overclock.net email?


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mz-n10*


at 250 you get an overclock.net email?


When you reach 250 Rep and at least one year of membership, you get a free OC'ed account for life. With that you get a PM box of 2,000 messages, custom user title, and an @overclock.net email account


----------



## Shane1244

Exactly! ahha, funny thing is I had never known about this until I accidently found it out when I had just gotten my 250th rep. Total fluke.


----------



## RealEyes

50D
Tokina 11-16mm f/2.8
Microfiber cloth
Charger
USB cord


----------



## iandroo888

T_T short 24 reps D:


----------



## wilykat

Nice about free email and such but I'm a long way from that with a measly 9 =P

Anyway to get this back on topic, in my bag (Lowpro Fastpack 200)I have:
Canon T2i
Sigma 18-50mm
Sigma 50-200mm
Sigma 150-500mm
2x teleconverter
2x Canon batteries
USB cable
battery charger
also Sony H55, charger, and 2x batteries

and crapload of memory chips, I think half a TB worth in total.


----------



## Cole19

I have a 70-200F4L, waiting at home to be opened. = )


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wilykat*


Nice about free email and such but I'm a long way from that with a measly 9 =P

Anyway to get this back on topic, in my bag (Lowpro Fastpack 200)I have: 
Canon T2i
Sigma 18-50mm
Sigma 50-200mm
Sigma 150-500mm
2x teleconverter
2x Canon batteries
USB cable
battery charger
also Sony H55, charger, and 2x batteries

and crapload of memory chips, I think half a TB worth in total.



Wow, I would hate to imagine trying to cram that lens trio into my Fastpack.


----------



## Dream Killer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cole19;13049950*
> I have a 70-200F4L, waiting at home to be opened. = )


Man I love that lens I had the IS version and it was the most perfect 70-200 I've ever used.

I pray to God every night for Nikon to make a 70-200 F4 VR.


----------



## mz-n10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dream Killer*


Man I love that lens I had the IS version and it was the most perfect 70-200 I've ever used.

I pray to God every night for Nikon to make a 70-200 F4 VR.


i pray for nearly the same thing....

so now currently i have a 5d2 and a 24-70L, 70-200/4L IS and a 50/1.8 in my bag. now to find something to shoot........


----------



## MistaBernie

What a (hopefully) nice turn of events!

Within the last 24 hours, interest has picked up on the two pieces I have listed on POTN.. the 17-85 should be sold tonite, and there's a good chance my old 75-300 will be as well. The question is, now what? That will leave me with 28-135, 50mm and 70-200 in the bag.

Logic seems to scream 10-22; would complement what I have perfect, give me a nice wide option.. Or, maybe I dont need more glass at this point. Maybe I can get rid of my YN460 and pick up a 430EX II and try using my 60D's wireless transmitter for some really good lighting practice, etc..

I've considered going 17-40 and offloading the 28-135, but they really dont hold their value well and I think I'm going to actually lose money for once









The 10-22 seems to make the most sense, closely followed by either the Sigma 30 f/1.4 or the Canon 28 f/1.8 (BH has one used for a decent price at the moment, and I keep hearing about the 'Sigma lottery', whereas everything I've gotten from Canon new/used has been just fine)... ugh, decisions.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaBernie;13096449*
> What a (hopefully) nice turn of events!
> 
> Within the last 24 hours, interest has picked up on the two pieces I have listed on POTN.. the 17-85 should be sold tonite, and there's a good chance my old 75-300 will be as well. The question is, now what? That will leave me with 28-135, 50mm and 70-200 in the bag.
> 
> Logic seems to scream 10-22; would complement what I have perfect, give me a nice wide option.. Or, maybe I dont need more glass at this point. Maybe I can get rid of my YN460 and pick up a 430EX II and try using my 60D's wireless transmitter for some really good lighting practice, etc..
> 
> I've considered going 17-40 and offloading the 28-135, but they really dont hold their value well and I think I'm going to actually lose money for once
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 10-22 seems to make the most sense, closely followed by either the Sigma 30 f/1.4 or the Canon 28 f/1.8 (BH has one used for a decent price at the moment, and I keep hearing about the 'Sigma lottery', whereas everything I've gotten from Canon new/used has been just fine)... ugh, decisions.


Sell the 50 for a 28/30 for a prime that's friendlier indoors, then go for the 10-22?


----------



## Andrea87

Body: Nikon D90
Lenses: 18-105 F3.5-5.6 and 50mm AF 1/1.8 with skylight filters on
Polarizers for 67, 58 and 50mm rings
Spare Battery for the D90
An old canon flash (299T)
Some rechargeables for the flash


----------



## MistaBernie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d;13097477*
> Sell the 50 for a 28/30 for a prime that's friendlier indoors, then go for the 10-22?


That's not a bad idea, but I'm thinking of keeping the 50mm, for some reason with the exception of indoor shooting, I've felt really good about it.


----------



## sub50hz

10-22 all day. I was real skeptical about UWA on crop until I tried it out for a week.


----------



## Shane1244

Id get the Sigma 10-20 over the Canon 10-22. As far as I know, the only thing better on the Canon is flare resistance, which I herd the Sigma was already pretty good at. At almost half the price, it seems like a no brainer. Unless I'm overlooking something.


----------



## MistaBernie

If I can find some more reviews of the Canon 10-22 vs the Sigma 10-20, then I may be interested. I'd rather get the Sigma for brand new for < $500 than have to find a used Canon for ~$650 personally, but that's just thrifty me.


----------



## sub50hz

If you can stomach the extra hundo, it's well worth it. It's better than the Sigma in most ways, but I _do_ like Sigma's new EX finish and build quality.


----------



## Dream Killer

10-22 uwa all day, everyday. then again i shoot between 16-35mm on FF 95% of the time.


----------



## TH3_H4NGMAN

My slowly growing gear bag:
-Canon 50D
-Canon 350D
-Canon 18-55mm 3.5-5.6
-Canon 55-250mm IS 4-5.6
-Canon 50mm 1.8
Hoping to get:
-BG-E2
-Canon 70-200 (perhaps the f4 or the 2.8 USM if I can afford it)
-Canon 50mm 1.4
-Canon 85mm 1.8
-Canon 35mm 2.0

If I actually get all the stuff I want, which won't happen, I'll be needing a new bag.


----------



## dudemanppl

The Sigma 10-20 is around 350 used.


----------



## Shane1244

Exactly.


----------



## MistaBernie

I have a feeling I'm going to be sitting on this money for a bit as is, I think the buyer paid via paypal gift and I want to make sure I dont get messed with :/ Regardless, when this money does clear, I'll likely end up going with the 10-22.


----------



## Shane1244

If he payed you... theres no way you can get screwed. You can flat out tell him you're not sending it, and he can't do anything. Never pay as a gift.


----------



## MistaBernie

I've been hearing about people reversing gifts lately.... either way, perhaps if I sit on the money for a bit, I'll make a wiser decision too.


----------



## Shane1244

Do you have a tracking number? If so, you're fine.


----------



## MistaBernie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shane1244*


Do you have a tracking number? If so, you're fine.


That's the problem -- reversing a 'gift' isn't protected by me having a tracking number (which of course, I will have). It was a 'gift', not payment for goods. Paypal will be like 'well, you accepted payment trying to avoid our fees' and I'll say 'he sent it that way and I didn't want to wait a week for you to send the money back, just for him to send it back to me'.


----------



## Shane1244

In that case, I'd spend it ASAP. I'd wait for someone else to post, but I think they can reverse it if it's been spent. IDK though. dudemanppl will probably know.


----------



## MistaBernie

I told him that he'd need to confirm his information again before I mail for security purposes. I had considered trying to get him to pay $1.00 via a money request so I'd have his confirmed paypal address, but again that goes back to the whole 'the money was a 'gift'' thing and I dont think Paypal would help me if he tried to reverse it.

I'll take my chances. Worst case scenario, I present the information to the local police there along with photographs of the lens, the delivery confirmation to the address he gave me, the serial number, and anything else I can dig up on the guy. Since the value is > $250, it would be grand larceny methinks..


----------



## Shane1244

Or, Refund him, and get him to send it as a proper payment. Take the 3% hit yourself. Only $7.50, to me that's MORE than worth it for the security of a confirmed transaction.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shane1244;13104379*
> If he payed you... theres no way you can get screwed. You can flat out tell him you're not sending it, and he can't do anything. Never pay as a gift.


I agree completely, and unfortunately I learned the hard way.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Don't think I posted it here, but I have a new addition to the family (some had to leave for this):


Canon EF 35mm f/1.4L USM by gonetomorrow00, on Flickr

Rest of gear in sig.


----------



## MistaBernie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shane1244;13105146*
> Or, Refund him, and get him to send it as a proper payment. Take the 3% hit yourself. Only $7.50, to me that's MORE than worth it for the security of a confirmed transaction.


Yeah, I dont really care about the 3%, I prefer it for the peace of mind obviously. I talked to him on the phone, everything appears to be on the level, I did a bit more research and shipped out (insured & Sig required) today.


----------



## BFRD

I just picked up a new bag off Ebay.

Lowepro Vertex 300

Almost too big, but the price was hard to pass up. I will keep my tamrac Velocity 9 for shorter trips. Not sure what will be next.


----------



## MistaBernie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BFRD*


I just picked up a new bag off Ebay.

Lowepro Vertex 300

Almost too big, but the price was hard to pass up. I will keep my tamrac Velocity 9 for shorter trips. Not sure what will be next.


Snazzy BFRD







If I hadn't just picked up a freebie Canon backpack, I'd have likely gone after something like this.


----------



## Burn

Been slowly growing my camera setup.

Rebel T2i
18-55 kit lens
50mm f/1.8 nifty fifty
Lowepro Fastpack 250
Hot Shoe onboard flash diffuser (too poor to afford a speedlite)

Soon I want to build a DIY dolly track system for HD video, and a gimbal-based handheld stabilizer for shooting BMX and other handheld events.

No-name tripod (waiting so I can get a manfrotto when I have the $$)


----------



## mz-n10

nabbed some 6 bucks fleabay extension tubes.....cant wait to put them through their paces.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

My previous setup:

Quote:



Canon 50D
Canon EF 28mm f/1.8 USM
Canon EF 50mm f/1.4 USM
Canon EF 85mm f/1.8 USM


And now it's:

Canon 50D
Sigma 30mm f/1.4 HSM


----------



## Marin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mz-n10*


nabbed some 6 bucks fleabay extension tubes.....cant wait to put them through their paces.


You'll probably see a loss in IQ due to it not using higher quality air.


----------



## mz-n10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marin;13166082*
> You'll probably see a loss in IQ due to it not using higher quality air.


i considered that, but imma print a red ring around it and throw some ziess logos on it, that should remedy the low quality air.


----------



## dudemanppl

Paint them white too.


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marin;13166082*
> You'll probably see a loss in IQ due to it not using higher quality air.


Well, doesn't there still have to be some semblance of quality, since they have to be electrically coupled? I would like to get a couple ETs, I have a 12 and 25 in FD mount, and enjoyed using them here and there.


----------



## mz-n10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sub50hz;13166845*
> Well, doesn't there still have to be some semblance of quality, since they have to be electrically coupled? I would like to get a couple ETs, I have a 12 and 25 in FD mount, and enjoyed using them here and there.


depends on teh ET you buy. the ones i bought have no connections so it really doesnt matter.


----------



## Boyboyd

*Body*
Nikon D5000

*Glass*
18-55
55-200
35 f/1.8
Sigma 10-20
24 f/2.8
28-70 f/3.5-5.6
55mm f/2.8 Macro

And filters / SD cards.

Next upgrade will be a body with a focus motor.


----------



## Marin

nvm


----------



## MistaBernie

Newest addition:


----------



## michintom

*Bags*
-Nikon DSLR Bag
-Vanguard Up-Rise 14Z
-Wenger Black LEGACY
-Lowepro CompuRover AW

*Body*
-Nikon D7000
-Nikon MB-D11

*Glass*
-Nikkor 35mm f/1.8
-Nikkor 17-55mm f/2.8
-Sigma 70-200mm f/2.8 HSM II

*Memory Cards*
-Sandisk 1GB SDHC Class 2
-Sandisk 16GB SDHC Class 4
-Transcend 32GB SDHC Class 10 x2

*Editing/Other*
-Apple Macbook Pro 15"

*Filters*
-B+W 77mm UVA (Ultra Violet) Haze MRC Filter #010 x2
-B+W 52mm UVA (Ultra Violet) Haze MRC Filter #010

*Tripod*
-Manfrotto 732YB

Got my new glass today


----------



## Frankie

*Bodies:*
Panasonic Lumix G1

*Lenses:*
LUMIX G VARIO 14-45mm/F3.5-5.6 ASPH./MEGA O.I.S. Lens
Canon EF II 75-300mm Zoom Lens *(SOLD!)*
Canon EF 28-80mm F3.5-5.6 MKII USM Lens *(SOLD!)*
Canon FD 50mm F1.8 Prime Lens
Canon FD 28mm F2.8 Lens
Canon FD 135mm F3.5 Potrait Lens
Carl Zeiss Jena Tessar 50mm F2.8 Lens
Carl Zeiss Jena DDR Tessar 50mm F2.8 Lens
Olympus OM Zuiko Auto-S 50mm F1.8 Lens
Hanimex 80-200mm F4 HMC Zoom & Macro Lens FD Fit
Tefnon H/D MC Macro 80-200mm Zoom Lens FD Fit *(SOLD!)*
Vivitar 28-200mm F3.5 FD Fit Lens

*Adapters & Other Bits:*
Makinon 2x Extension Tube FD Fit
Vivitar 2x Tele Converter FD Fit

Canon M42 to FD lens converter
Canon FD to m4/3 Adapter
Canon EF to m4/3 Adapter *(SOLD!)*
Olympus OM to m4/3 Adapter
M42 to m4/3 Adapter

Yongnuo YN-462 Speedlite
Yongnuo RF-603c Wireless Transceiver's (modified to work on Olympus/Panasonic camera's)

*Filters:*
Canon 52mm Skylight Filter
Hoya 49mm Skylight Filter
Neewer 52mm CPL Polarizing Filter
Neewer 49mm CPL Polarizing Filter

*Accsessories:*
Yongnuo YN-462 Diffuser
Pixco Diffuser
Minolta Bag
Jessops Bag With Tripod Strap
Cobra Eclipse 53 Tripod
Fotomate 4-Way Macro Focusing Rail
Flash Stand With Umbrella & Flash Mount

*Storage:*
8GB SanDisk Ultra SDHC Card
4GB Kingston SDHC card
2GB Kingston SD card


----------



## ch1nesetakeout

Body:
Canon EOS 5D Mark II + BG-E6 Battery Grip

Lenses:
Sigma 50mm F1.4 EX DG HSM
Canon EF 17-40mm f/4L

Lighting:
Canon Speedlite 580EX II
AlienBees B800 Flash Unit
Yongnuo YN-465
Various stands, modifiers, umbrella adpaters

Bags:
Tamrac 5586 Expedition 6x
Lowepro Stealth Reporter D100 AW

Tripod:
Manfrotto 055XPROB Legs
Manfrotto 322RC2 Joystick Head

I'm torn on Canon 24-70 f/2.8 vs 70-200 f/2.8.. I only have enough for one =\


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ch1nesetakeout;13249429*
> I'm torn on Canon 24-70 f/2.8 vs 70-200 f/2.8.. I only have enough for one =\


If you don't need wider than 50mm with a large aperture, I'd go with the 70-200


----------



## MistaBernie

2nded (70-200, 24-70 duplicates everything from 24-50)


----------



## ch1nesetakeout

you guys just want me to spend more.... sighhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## iandroo888

what they say does have a bit of truth in it. pointless to have overlapping focal lengths...


----------



## xXDarkenSoulXx

CustomSLR split strap+canon EF 15mm from borrowlenses until monday


----------



## michintom

Bags
-Nikon DSLR Bag
-Vanguard Up-Rise 14Z
-Wenger Black LEGACY
-Ona Union Street

Body
-Nikon D7000
-Nikon MB-D11

Glass
-Nikkor 35mm f/1.8
-Nikkor 17-55mm f/2.8
-Sigma 70-200mm f/2.8 HSM II

Memory Cards
-Sandisk 1GB SDHC Class 2
-Sandisk 16GB SDHC Class 4
-Transcend 32GB SDHC Class 10 x2

Editing/Other
-Apple Macbook Pro 15"

Filters
-B+W 77mm UVA (Ultra Violet) Haze MRC Filter #010 x2
-B+W 52mm UVA (Ultra Violet) Haze MRC Filter #010

Tripod
-Manfrotto 732YB

Got myself a new bag for traveling light


----------



## sub50hz

Hrm, I guess since I got a new bag I should update.

Bag:
-Kata 3n1 30

Body
-Canon 50D, gripped
-Canon Rebel XS, gripped
-Canon AE-1 w/winder

Glass
-Canon EF 85mm f/1.8
-Canon EF 70-200mm f/4L
-Canon EF 35mm f/2.0
-Canon EF 50mm f/.8
-Sigma 10-20 f/4-5.6 EX
-Canon FD 50mm f/1.8
-Vivitar FD 28mm f/2.8

Filters
-B+W 67mm #007 clear
-Old, no-name 52mm "Popular" c-pol
-2 x 52mm Hoya 1B

Tripod
-Manfrotto 055X ProB/498RC2
or
-Manfrotto 680B

Misc.
-Grey card
-2 x battery chargers
-2 x USB cable
-Battery tray for BG-E2N
-Battery tray for BG-E5
-16 lithium AA batteries
-Microfiber wipe
-Rocket blower
-Kata rain cover


----------



## k1msta

My camera gear
Body:
Canon 7d / 5dc

Lens:
tokina 11-16 f/2.8
canon 17-55 f/2.8 is
canon 70-200 mkII is
canon 1.4x II
canon 50mm 1.4
sigma 30mm 1.4

flash:
canon 430ex ii

Bags:
kata 3n1 30
7mdh blk/grn

and many more.. just to lazy to list them all


----------



## Nemesis158

This stuff:







(its all in my sig







)


----------



## ntuason

Wow you guys have huge bags!

Bag: Lowepor classified 160

Body: Nikon D7000 w/Nikon 55-200mm F4-F5.6

Lens: Nikon 18-55mm F3.5-F5.6, and I'll be adding a Nikon 14-24mm F2.8 soon


----------



## beldecca

Bag: Lowepro Slingshot
Nikon 7000 w/ grip
Nikon 16-105
Nikon 70-300
Raynox DCR-250
16GB of SD storage
Small selection of filters
3x batteries

Not to scare a friend I'm going shooting with soon, but I keep a small thing of pepperspray in my bag. It can be handy if you're out (think animals rather than people).


----------



## pnkspdr

Bag: Lowepro Nova 180aw
Body: Nikon D90 with Nikon MB-D80 and 2x EN-EL3e
Glass: Tamron AF 17-50mm f/2.8 SP XR Di II LD Aspherical [IF]
Card: Toshiba Professional SDHC Card 8GB Class 10
Flash: Metz Mecablitz 44 AF-1
Tripod: Manfrotto 055XPROB with Manfrotto MA 498RC2


----------



## Sircles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin;4838485*
> What's in your camera bag?


last nights lady company....


----------



## kga92

Anyone know a good bag that fits a nikkor 55-300mm on a body plus 2 smaller lenses in the 50 EUR range?

Here is my current bag and contents:

Lowepro Nova 140 AW
Nikon d3100
18-55 Nikon kit lens
35mm Nikon f/1.8G
cleaning kit

edit: I think I found one







Explorer 2


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kga92*


Anyone know a good bag that fits a nikkor 55-300mm on a body plus 2 smaller lenses in the 50 EUR range?

Here is my current bag and contents:

Lowepro Nova 140 AW
Nikon d3100
18-55 Nikon kit lens
35mm Nikon f/1.8G
cleaning kit

edit: I think I found one







Explorer 2


What kind of bag? Messenger, backpack, rolling, sling...? Crumpler 6MDH or 7MDH comes to mind. ThinkTank UD30 would also work, as would the LowePro Slingshot 200.


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sub50hz*


Hrm, I guess since I got a new bag I should update.

Bag:
-Kata 3n1 30

Body
-Canon 50D, gripped
-Pentax K1000 SE
-Canon AE-1 w/winder

Glass
-Canon EF 135mm f/2L
-Canon EF 70-200mm f/4L
-Canon EF 50mm f/.8
-Sigma 10-20 f/4-5.6 EX
-Canon FD 50mm f/1.8
-Vivitar FD 28mm f/2.8
-M42 JCP 135mm f/2.8

Filters
-B+W 67mm #007 clear
-B+W 72mm #007 clear x 2
-Old, no-name 52mm "Popular" c-pol
-2 x 52mm Hoya 1B
-Cokin A with 52 and 72mm adapters, 6-stop ND

Tripod
-Manfrotto 055X ProB/498RC2
or
-Manfrotto 680B

Misc.
-Grey card
-2 x battery chargers
-2 x USB cable
-Battery tray for BG-E2N
-16 lithium AA batteries
-Microfiber wipe
-Rocket blower
-Kata rain cover


Update.


----------



## systemlayers

Most of the time something like this:
Domke F3X

Canon 5D2
2-3 prime lenses almost always with a rokinon 85 1.4 and OM wide angle (24 2.8 or 21 3.5). Third is usually a small Oly wide angle.

Panasonic G1 
7-14mm + 20 1.7

Sometimes i'll throw in a macro. If i'm going out bug shooting then it's one lens and one lens only - the mp-e 65mm 1-5x magnification.


----------



## kga92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow;13742340*
> What kind of bag? Messenger, backpack, rolling, sling...? Crumpler 6MDH or 7MDH comes to mind. ThinkTank UD30 would also work, as would the LowePro Slingshot 200.


The slingshot seems nice, but it's a bit expensive. I eyed at the Lowerpro mini trekker and it seems nice for the price. I'm looking at backpacks now since I already have my small bag to carry around on vacation etc. when I don't need the telephoto with me.


----------



## Boyboyd

I prefer shoulders to backpacks. But its all personal preference. I hear a lot of good things about the crumpler 7mdh but I can't find any here









I have a tamrac rally 5 and it just fits my 70-300 on body. Just.

I would love a 7mdh though. I have to leave 2 lenses at home now.


----------



## kga92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;13747273*
> I prefer shoulders to backpacks. But its all personal preference. I hear a lot of good things about the crumpler 7mdh but I can't find any here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a tamrac rally 5 and it just fits my 70-300 on body. Just.
> 
> I would love a 7mdh though. I have to leave 2 lenses at home now.


I prefer shoulder too I guess, never had a backpack. But it would be mostly for storage and the fact that you can attach a tripod to it for longer trips is nice. Everything in a neat package.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kga92;13746659*
> The slingshot seems nice, but it's a bit expensive. I eyed at the Lowerpro mini trekker and it seems nice for the price. I'm looking at backpacks now since I already have my small bag to carry around on vacation etc. when I don't need the telephoto with me.


I wouldn't cheap out on storage. Protect your expensive gear with a sturdy bag. If you like backpacks, check out the LowePro Fastpacks. They're very streamlined and have tripod carrying straps.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;13747273*
> I prefer shoulders to backpacks. But its all personal preference. I hear a lot of good things about the crumpler 7mdh but I can't find any here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a tamrac rally 5 and it just fits my 70-300 on body. Just.
> 
> I would love a 7mdh though. I have to leave 2 lenses at home now.


Yeah, I definitely prefer messengers as well, very easy to switch lenses around.


----------



## Dream Killer

Anyone need a Crumpler 6MDH? I have one that I don't use anymore. It's the older model with the single buckle in olive/tan.

Don't know at what price yet, but I definitely need to get rid of it.


----------



## jadawgis732

Quote:



Originally Posted by *admin*


What's in your camera bag?

I am currently using the following gear:

*Body*
Canon 40D
Canon 5D MKII

*Glass*
Canon EF 85mm f/1.2 L
Canon EF 70-200mm f/2.8 L IS
Canon EF 180mm f/3.5 L
Canon EF-S 10-22mm f/3.5-4.5
Canon EF-S 17-55mm f/2.8 IS



You didn't feel like you were bragging when you started the thread off with this did you? Because you shouldn't- you're awesomeness is overclocked & undervolted. Meaning you're compensating for small girth.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dream Killer*


Anyone need a Crumpler 6MDH? I have one that I don't use anymore. It's the older model with the single buckle in olive/tan.

Don't know at what price yet, but I definitely need to get rid of it.


Reading your tutorial now. Good stuff. How do you pair like $2000 lenses with a (relatively) inexpensive DSLR?

And I greatly appreciate what you said about spending that $2000 for a trip to Yosemite. One of the reasons I went back to a camera shop after purchasing my Sony A33 for the kit lens was because I wanted to have a lot of experience with mediocre glass before I spent a lot on the better stuff.

One of the things I am wondering, though, is do you see diminishing returns when spending more and more on lenses? Like comparing a $200 18-55 to the $1200 17-55 to the $2000 (?) 24-70 do you see a much smaller improvement moving from the 17-55 to the 24-70 at 35mm? I realize the 24-70 is a full frame lens, but I think the question is still valid.


----------



## mz-n10

on a crop sensor the difference between the kit 18-55 and 17-55 is like night and day.

the 24-70 zeiss (if your still shooting sony) is pure gold and theres no 17-50/2.8 sony now. probably the sharpest normal zoom on any system. but i wouldnt recommend it if you are planning on a long hike on yosemite. i made that mistake taking my a900 + 24-70z on 1/2 dome......you get so tired you dont really want to shoot when u go up to the top.


----------



## RealEyes

50D, Tokina 11-16 f/2.8
Microfiber cloth
Batteries


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Not sure if I ever updated, but:

Bag: Lowepro Exchange Messenger (Grey)

Canon EOS 50D
Sigma 30mm f/1.4 HSM
Yongnuo YN-468 Flash
Wireless Flash Transmitter/Receiver

Canon AE-1 Program
Canon FD 50mm f/1.4

Two spare Canon BP-511A batteries
Two spare 8GB CF cards
Microfiber Cloth

Rolls of Velvia 50/Ektar 100
Spare 6V PX-28 battery

Pack of 5 Gum in Spearmint

Yes, all of it really does fit.


----------



## dudemanppl

Holy crap, thats a cheap bag. I almost bought it and then I realized I just used my school backpack for everything.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dudemanppl;13756735*
> Holy crap, thats a cheap bag. I almost bought it and then I realized I just used my school backpack for everything.


Bought it on sale for $20. It doesn't have much in the way of padding, but with the environments I shoot in that's not really a huge concern for me. Fits my needs well. It's small, light, yet can carry a surprisingly good amount of equipment without bulging out unattractively









And my Snoop is now my school bag. Love it.


----------



## dudemanppl

I only usually bring 2 extra lenses max (35L + whatever 35L ALWAYS GOES), so I have no need for a bag.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dudemanppl;13757130*
> I only usually bring 2 extra lenses max (35L + whatever 35L ALWAYS GOES), so I have no need for a bag.


How do you carry around your extra lenses though without a bag?


----------



## dudemanppl

I have no idea.


----------



## Dream Killer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jadawgis732;13753229*
> Reading your tutorial now. Good stuff. How do you pair like $2000 lenses with a (relatively) inexpensive DSLR?
> 
> And I greatly appreciate what you said about spending that $2000 for a trip to Yosemite. One of the reasons I went back to a camera shop after purchasing my Sony A33 for the kit lens was because I wanted to have a lot of experience with mediocre glass before I spent a lot on the better stuff.
> 
> One of the things I am wondering, though, is do you see diminishing returns when spending more and more on lenses? Like comparing a $200 18-55 to the $1200 17-55 to the $2000 (?) 24-70 do you see a much smaller improvement moving from the 17-55 to the 24-70 at 35mm? I realize the 24-70 is a full frame lens, but I think the question is still valid.


Thanks for reading it. It's slightly outdated and I've been trying to muster enough time to update it with a better flash section (I'm working on the samples).

Pairing expensive lenses with a cheap body is easy, you just do it. As you spend more and more on bodies within the same sensor size, it becomes easier to use and gets more features but _not_ more IQ. For example, the XTi I've been using has the same sensor, sans microlenses, as the 40d. Or in today's market, the sensor used in the 7d is the same one in the t3i and the one in the 5dmk2 is the same one in the 1dsmk2. This applies within all camera brands.

As for lenses, the more expensive ones are generally better. In the exact case of the 18-55 'kit' vs 17-55 f/2.8 IS, it's almost night and day in all respects. You get constant large aperture, very low optical aberrations and faster focusing through USM. The 18-55 @ 55mm is at f/5.6 and the 17-55 f/2.8 is still at f/2.8 at 55mm. That's _four_ times faster. Add the value of USM and you can say it's worth the asking price of five times the kit lens.

The 24-70 F/2.8 L vs the 17-55 F/2.8 IS is complicated. This is because the 17-55 is only compatible with aps-c. If I were in the market for a standard zoom for aps-c, I would still get the 17-55 because of the wider view and IS. IS just has too much an advantage. If you're asking IQ wise, the 17-55 is better. People still buy the 24-70 for aps-c because they fall into the L-lens gimmick.


----------



## jadawgis732

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mz-n10;13756397*
> on a crop sensor the difference between the kit 18-55 and 17-55 is like night and day.
> 
> the 24-70 zeiss (if your still shooting sony) is pure gold and theres no 17-50/2.8 sony now. probably the sharpest normal zoom on any system. but i wouldnt recommend it if you are planning on a long hike on yosemite. i made that mistake taking my a900 + 24-70z on 1/2 dome......you get so tired you dont really want to shoot when u go up to the top.


Haha, yeah I read the review about the 24-70z on SLRGear.com and they had great things to say about it. In fact their test couldn't detect any higher sharpness in the blur units test they use for much of the range. (By the way - it's one of the best sites for lens reviews I've found. They have a java applet that you can scroll through the focal range on x axis and aperture on y axis and it gives you a z space graph showing sharpness throughout the frame).

Anyway, I wasn't ever considering buying that lens. In addition to wanting to have a good amount of experience under the belt with the kit lens before moving on to something better, I'm a 27 year old student (late bloomer) and just can't afford it and wouldn't be comfortable owning it at this point.

By the way, there are two 17-50 lenses worth checking out. Both are F/2.8 (I think) and come from Sigma and Tamron. Oh, you said no Sony 17-50. Is there any reason other than ADI encoding to buying a Sony lens over the third party brands?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dream Killer;13758750*
> The 18-55 @ 55mm is at f/5.6 and the 17-55 f/2.8 is still at f/2.8 at 55mm. That's _four_ times faster.


Meaning using an aperture two full stops lower allows you to use 1/4 the shutter speed for the same quantitative (reading Bryan Peterson's book now) exposure? I always thought a "fast lens" (one with a small F-number) meant it focused faster...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dream Killer;13758750*
> If you're asking IQ wise, the 17-55 is better. People still buy the 24-70 for aps-c because they fall into the L-lens gimmick.


Wow, really? Even on a crop sensor it has better IQ?


----------



## Dream Killer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jadawgis732;13764878*
> Haha, yeah I read the review about the 24-70z on SLRGear.com and they had great things to say about it. In fact their test couldn't detect any higher sharpness in the blur units test they use for much of the range. (By the way - it's one of the best sites for lens reviews I've found. They have a java applet that you can scroll through the focal range on x axis and aperture on y axis and it gives you a z space graph showing sharpness throughout the frame).
> 
> Anyway, I wasn't ever considering buying that lens. In addition to wanting to have a good amount of experience under the belt with the kit lens before moving on to something better, I'm a 27 year old student (late bloomer) and just can't afford it and wouldn't be comfortable owning it at this point.
> 
> By the way, there are two 17-50 lenses worth checking out. Both are F/2.8 (I think) and come from Sigma and Tamron. Oh, you said no Sony 17-50. Is there any reason other than ADI encoding to buying a Sony lens over the third party brands?
> 
> Meaning using an aperture two full stops lower allows you to use 1/4 the shutter speed for the same quantitative (reading Bryan Peterson's book now) exposure? I always thought a "fast lens" (one with a small F-number) meant it focused faster...
> 
> Wow, really? Even on a crop sensor it has better IQ?


A "faster lens" means you can use a faster shutter speed for the same exposure.

Between the 24-70L and the 17-55 E-FS the 17-55 truly has a better IQ. Build quality maybe not as good as the 24-70 but it's a newer design specifically made for digital.

I've never tried the Tamron/Sigma equivalents.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dream Killer;13765330*
> A "faster lens" means you can use a faster shutter speed for the same exposure.
> 
> *Between the 24-70L and the 17-55 E-FS the 17-55 truly has a better IQ.* Build quality maybe not as good as the 24-70 but it's a newer design specifically made for digital.
> 
> I've never tried the Tamron/Sigma equivalents.


No way. I've owned both lenses and they're pretty equal in IQ, especially on crop (not that they can be compared on FF







). In fact, I'd say that the 24-70L's color and contrast bump it ahead of the 17-55.


----------



## mz-n10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jadawgis732*


By the way, there are two 17-50 lenses worth checking out. Both are F/2.8 (I think) and come from Sigma and Tamron. Oh, you said no Sony 17-50. Is there any reason other than ADI encoding to buying a Sony lens over the third party brands?


i know sigma and tamron both have 17-55/2.8. and theres no reason to only buy sony/minolta lenses. i know for a fact the 17-55 tamron is a great lens (the non-vc). cant say anything about the sigma.

btw rumor has it a "zeiss 17-50" is coming to sony.

Quote:



Wow, really? Even on a crop sensor it has better IQ?


hes talking about the canon specifically. the 24-70L is a older lens compared to the 17-50/2.8 which is a bit newer.


----------



## kevin7898

Canon t2i
EFS 18-55mm kit lense
EFS-250mm IS
6 inch tripod
memory card reader
spare charger
battery
couple random SDHC cards
and a flight training manual


----------



## scottath

My "bag"

Canon 550D
Tamron SP AF 11-18mm F/4.5-5.6 Di-II LD Aspherical (IF) (With UV)
Tamron SP AF28-75mm F/2.8 XR Di LD Aspherical (IF) (With UV)
Patriot 32gb Class 10 SD card
Battery Grip + 3 batteries total
Cheap tripod
Charger


----------



## kevin7898

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scottath;13809181*
> My "bag"
> 
> Canon 550D
> Tamron SP AF 11-18mm F/4.5-5.6 Di-II LD Aspherical (IF) (With UV)
> Tamron SP AF28-75mm F/2.8 XR Di LD Aspherical (IF) (With UV)
> Patriot 32gb Class 10 SD card
> Battery Grip + 3 batteries total
> Cheap tripod
> Charger


is there a big difference between the high class SD cards and the lower ones, as i have class 6?


----------



## systemlayers

My bag for this weekend:
Canon 5D2 + Rokinon 85 1.4, Zeiss 50 1.4 and Olympus 24 2.8
Panasonic GF1+20 1.7, 50 0.95, Zeiss 45/2
Mini tripod + manfrotto clamp (travelling as light as possible - second camera is for friend mostly).


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevin7898;13814347*
> is there a big difference between the high class SD cards and the lower ones, as i have class 6?


I know my Class 10 card (16GB Patriot) clears out my D3000's Buffer much faster than my Class 2 card.....

The class is determined by the card's speed, so it should......


----------



## Sean Webster

*Camera:*
- Canon 60D

*Lenses:*
- Canon EF-S 15-85mm f/3.5-5.6 IS USM
- Canon EF 70-200mm f/4 L USM
- Canon EF 85mm f/1.8 USM
- Canon EF 100mm f/2.8 USM Macro
- Sigma 30mm f/1.4 EX DC HSM

*Tripod/head:*
- Manfrotto 055XPROB Pro Tripod Legs
- Manfrotto 498RC2 Ball Head with Quick Release

*Bag:*
- Lowepro Flipside 400AW Backpack (Pine Green/Black)

*Lighting/Modifiers:*
- Canon 430EX II
- Westcott 43" Collapsible Umbrella Flash Kit #2332 with 8' Light Stand
- Westcott Pro 8' Free Sliding Lightstand with 5/8 Mounting Stud, 4 Sections with 3 Risers, Black Anodized
- Flashpoint Portable Reflector Bracket, 12-67"
- Westcott Photo Basics 40" 5-in-1 Collapsible Reflector, 2 Pack
- Pixel King E-TTL II Wireless Flash Trigger and Receiver

*Power:*
- Maha Powerex MH-C801D Eight Cell 1-Hr PRO AA/AAA Charger
- 16 Sanyo Eneloop 2000 mAh Low Discharge AA Batteries

*Memory Cards:*
- 2 SanDisk Extreme 16GB SDHC

*Post:*
- Adobe Photoshop Lightroom 4
- Adobe Photoshop CS5 Extended
- Photomatix


----------



## Chroma

means it's in my walk-around kit (sometimes in the Nova 2, sometimes in a random non-camera bag to be unobtrusive)

The rest is generally in my larger kit, though sometimes I leave a lens and/or monopod home

*Bodies:
*

Canon EOS 5D








Canon EOS 20D

*Glass*

Canon EF 24-105 f/4L IS








Canon EF 100-400 f/4.5-5.6L IS
Canon EF 70-200 f/4L
Canon EF 85 f/1.2L

*Small Glass*

Hoya Polarizer 77mm








B+W UV/Haze 77mm








Various filter adapters

*Bags*
Lowepro Nova 2 AW








Lowepro Micro Trekker 100
Random "stealth/goodies" bags









*Accessories*

Giottos MM 8660 Monopod
Manfrotto 394 Quick Release








G-Grip LH








LumaLoop Strap








ProOptic Extension Tubes
Various Sandisk CF Cards









*Goodies*

Backup Card Readers/Cables








Backup Charger
Microscope Adapter (don't ask)
Random P/S Backup
Arctic Butterfly
Adorama LensPens








Bubble Level
Cosmetics Brush (dusting)








Grey Card
Various Charts
Methanol








Q-Tips









Microfibre Cloths








Rain Poncho








Silver Mylar Sheet








Gaff Tape








Water Bottle









Sharpies








Torch/Flashlight








Bucket Hat 
Rain Umbrella

Used to have a nice Canon flash unit, but apparently the external Hot Shoe flashes are red flagged by El Al airlines as being potential terrorist devices, so it was confiscated.









I think that's it! Was a Boy Scout: "Be Prepared"


----------



## scottath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevin7898;13814347*
> is there a big difference between the high class SD cards and the lower ones, as i have class 6?


the classes is just a rating for minimum transfer speed.
class 6 is sufficient for HD video recording - i just grabbed a class 10 as it was cheap at the time.


----------



## xxpinoyxx

Canon 7D
EF 24-105*L* f/4
EF-s 10-22 f/3.5-4.5
Sigma 30 f/1.4
SpeedLite 430 EXII
32GB CF Card (600x)


----------



## Techboy10

Canon 7D
Canon EF-S 10-22mm
Canon EF 28-135mm
Canon EF 70-300L
Canon EF 50mm F1.8

knock-off TC80N3 intervalometer
extra battery
giottos rocket air blaster
some microfiber cloths
lexar 16GB CF card


----------



## Boyboyd

Nikon D7000

Nikkor 28mm f/2.8D
Nikkor 35 f/1.8G
Nikkor 55 f/2.8 Micro
Sigma 10-20
Nikkor 28-70 D
Nikkor 70-300
Nikkor 55-200

52mm CPL
77mm 8 stop ND
77mm 16 stop ND


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Nice gear posted here lately!

Here's my latest:

Canon EOS 5D Mark II

Canon EF 24-70 f/2.8 USM L
Canon EF 35mm f/1.4 USM L
Canon EF 135mm f/2 USM L

Canon Speedlite 430EX II
Gitzo G1127 Mk2 Mountaineer tripod + Manfrotto 494RC2
Westcott reflectors
Westcott stands and arms
Crumpler Industry Disgrace
Crumpler 7 Million Dollar Home
LowePro Slingshot 200 AW
LowePro Nova 3 AW
Think Tank Urban Disguise UD30
Pelican 1200 and 1400 hard cases


----------



## Boyboyd

That's a lot of L glass. Do you find yourself using the 135 much?


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;14265747*
> That's a lot of L glass. Do you find yourself using the 135 much?


Yes actually. It's my longest glass at the moment, so most often I use it when I need some reach.


----------



## mz-n10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow;14266175*
> Yes actually. It's my longest glass at the moment, so most often I use it when I need some reach.


how are those pelicans working out? im looking to pick up a 1510 but dont know if its too big.


----------



## TheGrayDon10

seeing as how i'm poor, i have a kodak easyshare 10.1mp from 3 years ago that i bought at walmart. inside of it is a 2 gig sandisk micro sd with adaptar and rechargeable duracells


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mz-n10*


how are those pelicans working out? im looking to pick up a 1510 but dont know if its too big.


I don't use either very much, but when I do, they are excellent. I use them mainly for boating and caving.

The 1400 is the largest I would ever want. I chose the 1200 and 1400 for portability. The 1200 was initially for a Rebel, but now I use it as a lens and accessory case or when I just want a single-lens kit.

The only thing I don't like about the Pelicans is the foam insert. Be really sure that you customize it how you want, because when you start removing the individual foam pieces, they have to be glued back in. Admittedly I don't know how it could be done better outside of using the standard Velcro partitions like typical camera bags have.

Here's what I have configured mine to hold:

1200: 5DII with one lens attached (any of mine fit, even the 24-70), strap, extra battery, lens cloth.

1400: 5DII with one lens attached, my two other lenses (no room for hoods though) strap, extra battery, lens cloth.


----------



## Eek

Pictures stand for thousand words.









Sorry for low picture quality


----------



## Conspiracy

so organized. i dont even have enough gear to organize. they just sit on top of my dresser awaiting a new home in my future camera bag


----------



## Conspiracy

now that i own a camera bag i have something to put all my gear in








traded my 28-135 for it and the person gave me $80 on top of the bag to make it an even trade

i have a domke bag in my sig which now has my 7D, 30 1.4, 50 1.8, and accessories such as battery charger


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Conspiracy*


now that i own a camera bag i have something to put all my gear in








traded my 28-135 for it and the person gave me $80 on top of the bag to make it an even trade

i have a domke bag in my sig which now has my 7D, 30 1.4, 50 1.8, and accessories such as battery charger


I approve of this trade. Large aperture primes are <3


----------



## dudemanppl

I agree with reincarnated.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dudemanppl;14466233*
> I agree with reincarnated.


You better.

*Puts away hammer*


----------



## Conspiracy

i think i came out on top of this trade but for all i know maybe the person just doesnt have need for primes like i do and gets by with standard zooms. she also had 24-105L in her kit as well as a sigma 70-200 2.8 so idk why she wanted a 28-135 so bad but she put it on her t2i which is her backup to her 5D. beats me but im happy. just finished applying the refinishing wax on my bag to water seal it


----------



## xxpinoyxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conspiracy;14466715*
> i think i came out on top of this trade but for all i know maybe the person just doesnt have need for primes like i do and gets by with standard zooms. she also had 24-105L in her kit as well as a sigma 70-200 2.8 so idk why she wanted a 28-135 so bad but she put it on her t2i which is her backup to her 5D. beats me but im happy. just finished applying the refinishing wax on my bag to water seal it


My guess is she needs a not-so-fancy/expensive 2nd body; probably for when lugging the more expensive gear is risky. The 28-135 has a lot of hate (or not enough love) but I consider it one of the most underrated lenses. All my copies were sharp and had very little distortion and CA.

As much as I liked the 28-135, I don't like it as much as my 24-105L. My L is on a whole 'nother level.


----------



## MistaBernie

Yeah, I loved my 28-135, it was a great versatile lens with very little distortion.. just about wide enough on a crop, with just enough zoom to get buy with a single lens if I wanted to or had to..


----------



## Anton338

Sweet. I can finally post here.

*Body:*

Canon EOS Rebel T2i
KODAK Zi8 Pocket HD Video

*Lens:*

Stock EF-S 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS II
(The one that comes with the kit)

*Bag:*

Tamrac 3442 Rally 2 Camera Bag (Brown and Tan)

*Accessories:*

LP-E8 Batteries (3 Total)
2 Microfiber Cloths
Kingston 8GB Flash Drive
Centon 32GB SDHC Class 10 Memory Card (from micro center of course)
Charger (Usually left at home)


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Congrats on your new purchase. Now go out, shoot, and post pictures!


----------



## adzsask

A pile of @#$^&, fujifilm need I say more? lol


----------



## mz-n10

fuji isnt bad. kodak...now thats a POS...


----------



## Durdle Class A

Nikon D90 and a Nikkor 16-85mm lens


----------



## Boyboyd

Nikon D7000
Nikon F90x

Nikkor 28mm f/2.8D
Nikkor 35 f/1.8G
Nikkor 55 f/2.8 Micro
Sigma 10-20
Nikkor 28-70 D
Nikkor 70-300
Nikkor 55-200

52mm CPL
52mm +4 close up filter
77mm 8 stop ND



I'm trying film. I can't believe how good the viewfinder is on the F90x. I'll be getting a new bag next. Such a shame crumpler MDH bags are so hard to get over here, I really want one.


----------



## odin2free

Camera:
Cannon EOS Rebel Xti

Filters: All Stored in Tamrac Filter Case

Hoya Circular polarized 58mm
Tiffen Color Graduated Neutral Density 58mm
Quantaray natural Density 58mm
Quantaray yellow filter 58mm
Quantaray Diffuser
Quantaray Multicoated UV 58mm

(Have to get rid of this 55m Circular Polarizer)

Lenses:

Cannon EFS 18-55mm (no image stabalizer)
Cannon EFS 55-250mm Stabalizer
Tokina 10-17 F3.5-4.5 DX "Fisheye"..

I love that tokina lense plan on getting the
Tokina AT-X 16.5 - 135mm and the AT-X 840 AF D 80-400

4x- Ultra II SanDisk 2 GB Cards..
CF holder..(thick plastic case)
and a trust ol Tamrac bag
usually use my camelback to hold my lenses and what not i need and have some webbing to hold tripods









No flashes yet but soon


----------



## dudemanppl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;14638585*
> I can't believe how good the viewfinder is on the F90x.


Wat. Now do you guys understand why I keep pushing full frame?


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dudemanppl;14646818*
> Wat. Now do you guys understand why I keep pushing full frame?


Pfft. Excellent viewfinders are old hat, get an OM-1 if you think anything digital looks good.


----------



## Takendown2

Tamrac Something Camera Bag:

Canon 600D + 16gb Class 10 SD Card
Canon EF-S 17-55mm f/2.8 IS USM
Canon EF 28-135mm f/3.5-5.6 IS USM
Canon Speedlite 430EX II (Borrowed)


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dudemanppl*


Wat. Now do you guys understand why I keep pushing full frame?










Totally.


----------



## wimcle

Nikon D7000
Nikon 18-200mm VR

Got the lens new at Ritz for $600







, but been carrying both the 18-55 and the 55-200 around for long enough


----------



## Buska103

Sony Cybershot with a cheap chinese stick-on wide view lens!

Not my camera though!


----------



## Eric Barney

*Updated!*
Nikon D800
12-24mm F4 AFS DX (All lenses are Nikkor)
24-70mm F2.8 AFS
70-200mm F2.8 AFS VR
105mm Macro
2x Teleconverter
3 SB800 Flash units
1 SB910 Flash
Kirk L bracket and QR on Gitso carbon tripod w Kirk Ball head.
A bunch of filters, and (Now faster, bigger capacity) CF cards


----------



## KorbenD

Minolta Maxxum 7D*
Sony 5600HS D flash
Minolta 28-105 xi f3.5-4.5
Minolta 100-300 xi f4.5-5.6
Minolta 17-35 f2.8-4
7 NP400 batteries and charger
20 NiZn rechargeable AA batteries and two chargers
Remote trigger
Small and large LensPen
DeOxit ProGold and D5 pens
Couple of filters

*Think I'll finally take the plunge and get the Alpha A77 when it comes out later this year.


----------



## ~LL~

Canon 5DMkII - Gripped
Canon 400D x 2 - 1 Gripped

Canon EF 16-35 f2.8L
Canon EF 24-70mm f2.8L USM
Canon EF 50mm f1.2L USM
Canon EF 70-200mm f2.8L IS USM
Canon EF 100mm f/2.8L Macro IS USM
Canon EF 300mm f4 L IS USM

SinghRay Filters (GND and RGND)
Hoya Pro Filters (ND's)

Manfrotto 055XPROB Tripod
Manfrotto 410 Junior Geared Head
PocketWizard MiniTT1
PocketWizard Flex5 x2
Sekonic L-358
Range of Gel's

2x Canon 580EXII
Basic Gray Card, but does the job
Remote Triggers

Westcott 2011 43in Optical White Satin Collapsible with Removable Black Cover
Manfrotto 001B 6' Nano Stand
Manfrotto 035RL Super Clamp with 2908 Standard Stud x3
Manfrotto 026 Swivel Lite-Tite Umbrella Adapter

Tamrac Expedition 8 Kit Bag

And the necessary accessories for storage/processing

Vosonic 500GB portable storage device x2
i1 Display LT monitor calibration tool
Windows 7 64 Bit SSD based computer 4.5GHz, 8Gb DDR3 RAM with 6TB of storage(4 x1.5Tb)
Adobe Bridge/CameraRAW/PhotoshopCS5.5
Nik Software - Color Efex Pro 3.0, Dfine2.0, Vivezza 2, Silver Efex Pro, Sharpener Pro 3.0

Epson R2880 A3+ Printer


----------



## michintom

*Body:*
Nikon D7000

*Lens:*
Nikkor 50mm f1.4g AF-S
Sigma 10-20mm f4~5.6

*Bag:*
ONA Union Street

*Accessories:*
Nikon MB-D11
Nikon EN-EL15
LightCraft Workshop ND Mark II 77mm Filter
Giottos Rocket Air


----------



## cheapskates

Canon 60D, 18-200mm lens, Canon t3i, 18-55mm lens, Sony Cybershot tx5, Olympus Stylus Tough 6020, in my new DigiCom bag!


----------



## sub50hz

60D _and_ T3i? Holy redundancy.


----------



## koulaid

What i carry in my bag

Body:
Canon 5d mark ii (gripped)

Lens:
Sigma 85mm 1.4

Bag:
Crumpler 6 million dollar home

Flash:
Yong-nuo 560
Yong-nuo 468

Accessories:
3x Cactus v5
8x extra Eneloop AA batteries
6x extra Energizer AAA batteries
77mm Hoya ND filter
1x Extra LP-E6
1x extra 8gb Sandisk Ultra 3


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koulaid;15167413*
> What i carry in my bag
> 
> Body:
> Canon 5d mark ii (gripped)
> 
> Lens:
> Sigma 85mm 1.4
> 
> Bag:
> Crumpler 6 million dollar home
> 
> Flash:
> Yong-nuo 560
> Yong-nuo 468
> 
> Accessories:
> 3x Cactus v5
> 8x extra Eneloop AA batteries
> 6x extra Energizer AAA batteries
> 77mm Hoya ND filter
> 1x Extra LP-E6
> 1x extra 8gb Sandisk Ultra 3


Added you to the OCN Camera Club


----------



## asuperpower

What's in my Lowerpro Adventura 170?
Panasonic HDC-TM300
Rode VideoMic
Rode Dead Kitten
8GB SDHC card class 6
Manual

Soon to be added:
Canon 550D
Canon 550D battery grip
Canon 550D Lens Hood
Canon EF 50mm f/1.8 II Lens
Canon EF-S 60mm f2.8 Macro Lens
Maybe the Canon EF-S 18-135mm f/3.5-5.6 IS Zoom Lens Hood-Depends what OCN says
16GB class 10 HD Video card

BTW, the DSLR n00b guide really helped me. I was wondering why I was getting grainy images on my TM300.


----------



## MistaBernie

right now? 5D, 85 f/1.8, and my iPad (I'm using my 5D as my walk around)

The total changes come up to this (btws, Tamrac Rally 4 is a nice little bag for the price):
Canon 7D
Canon 5D
Canon 17-40 F/4*L*
Canon 70-200 F/4*L*
Canon 50 f/1.4
Canon 85 f/1.8
Canon 430EXii
YongNuo 460
Cowboy Studios NPT-04 transmitter & 2x receivers
Manfrotto 055XPROB with 496RC2 head


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MistaBernie*


right now? 5D, 85 f/1.8, and my iPad (I'm using my 5D as my walk around)

The total changes come up to this (btws, *Tamrac Rally 4* is a nice little bag for the price): 
Canon 7D
Canon 5D
Canon 17-40 F/4*L*
Canon 70-200 F/4*L*
Canon 50 f/1.4
Canon 85 f/1.8
Canon 430EXii
YongNuo 460 
Cowboy Studios NPT-04 transmitter & 2x receivers
Manfrotto 055XPROB with 496RC2 head


I have the same bag, and i agree. Unless you want to carry 2 bodies. That's not really a complaint, as it's not intended to carry 2 bodies. I use it to carry my ipad too when i'm away.


----------



## b.walker36

Just got my stuff yesterday.

Canon EOS Rebel T3
Canon EFS 18-55mm f/3.5 - 5.6 IS II


----------



## JedixJarf

Just a couple things.

Cannon T3i
18-135mm Lens
Some filters and a hood.


----------



## HomeBrew02

*Bag*: ThinkTank StreetWalker HardDrive
*Body*: Nikon D90
*Lenses:*
Nikon 18-105mm
Nikon 50mm f/1.8
Tamron 28-75mm f/2.8
Tamron 70-300mm f/4-5.6 VC
*Flashes:* SB-800 & SB-28
Adorama brand radio trigger (I once heard the term Poverty Wizard... Love it)
Assorted Honl Gels
Circ. polarizers and UV filters


----------



## Boyboyd

Right now, apples.

I had nowhere else to put them, lol.


----------



## iCrap

Bag: High Sierra backpack, with my smaller camera bag stuffed inside to protect camera
Body: D90
Lenses:
105mm macro
70-300mm
18-70mm
Fixed 50mm
Then i have some of the hoods in there also, lens cleaner, and a bunch of flash cards.
My flash is so damn old it dosen't even work with the D90.


----------



## Xeroeth

*Body:* Pentax K-r
*Lens:*
Pentax DA 18-55
Pentax DA FA 55 mm f/1.4 SDM
Sigma 18-200 f/3.5-6.3 DC
*Bag:* Cirrus 150
*Other:*
few UV filters
1 8GB Toshiba, 2x8GB Sandisk Ultra II
1 spare battery
That's all I got when going out for hunting (before I lived in Poland, now in UK, so there's a quite few places I want to see







)

Photography is my second hobby after computers, but I'm rather newbie in this topic


----------



## AlbertMwugabi

Well, i don't know how to put this up, since my whole family is camera addicted and we share all the lenses.

But the stuff that really is mine, the i bought is:

*Body*
D300
D70IR

*Glass*
50mm f/1.4*D*
24mm f/2.8*AI*
70-200 f/2.8G
18-70mm f/3.5-4.5

*Other*
3x chargers
5 EN-EL3e batteries
Bunch of 8GB CF cards
MC-36
Kit of Cokin P-series filters


----------



## jsigone

Body
Canon XSi

Glass
Canon 18-55 EFS kit lens
Canon 50mm f/1.8 prime
Super Tak 200 F4 prime
Super Tak 28 F3.5 prim

Video:
Sony HD CX160

Other
1 spare battery
some UV filters
spare 8GB memory card
screw on top can of monster:drunken:


----------



## MistaBernie

Added a LowePro Classified 200 AW to the lineup... holds just about everything (I tether a lens pouch with my hoods).


----------



## odin2free

So got a new Vivitar 383 Flash for canon...
Woah...Super nice
got it for 60 bucks..
Flash is so much better then integrated flash...Cant wait to do some night shots for clubs and what not









Then new lenses Soon (grants finally came in cant decide what to get)


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *odin2free*


So got a new Vivitar 383 Flash for canon...
Woah...Super nice
got it for 60 bucks..
Flash is so much better then integrated flash...Cant wait to do some night shots for clubs and what not








Then new lenses Soon (grants finally came in cant decide what to get)


Bounce it!


----------



## odin2free

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow*


Bounce it!


Will be doing once i get my camera fixed...(focus screen and brackets came out while trying to clean it(dads fault actually) Thought it would be smart to remove the whole casing and what not for the focus screen instead of just taking out the screen and cleaning it...)

But i think i found something pretty cool..Gary Fong Light Kits...pretty neat toys to mess with specially the bronze shroud..its neat...
but im going to just put tissue paper on the flash and point it up or do upside down shots to get light underneath the persons face...
tested it out with a 5dmk2 and a 60D today was pretty fun..the flash is nifty (those cameras are wicked nice though)

Bounce just bounce thats all i did today was mess with the flash to get different effects and they were awesome ..


----------



## Grath

Well I'm no photographer but, it gets the job done. In a decent way.

Canon PowerShot A570 IS- Uses AA batteries and a 4gb MMC.
Case Logic bag
1x 512mb MMC, 1x 16mb MMC, 1x 4gb MMC, 1x 1gb MMC
MMC to USB conversion card

Set for a vacation lol.


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thermaltake;15428747*
> Well I'm no photographer but, it gets the job done. In a decent way.
> 
> Canon PowerShot A570 IS- Uses AA batteries and a 4gb MMC.
> Case Logic bag
> 1x 512mb MMC, 1x 16mb MMC, 1x 4gb MMC, 1x 1gb MMC
> MMC to USB conversion card
> 
> Set for a vacation lol.










I use to use that camera, it takes an SD card, not MMC


----------



## Conspiracy

i now keep sunscreen in my camera bag after shooting golf in the sun with no shade lol


----------



## Boyboyd

We should start a new thread, strangest thing in your camera bag.

Mine would be a lens cleaning cloth with bus times written on the back of the packet.

From 1984. Pretty sure the service times have changed.


----------



## michintom

Got a few more goodies.

*Body:*
Nikon D7000
Nikon MB-D11

*Lens:*
Nikkor 40mm f2.8g Micro
Sigma 10-20mm f/4-5.6 EX
Nikon 50mm f/1.4G

*Bag:*
ONA Union Street Messenger

*Other:*
Hoya 77mm Neutral Density ND-400 HMC Filter
77mm Fader ND Mark II
Adorama Step-Up Adapter Ring 58mm to 77mm
Nikon MC-DC2 Remote Release
Lexar 32GB Professional 133x SDHC x2


----------



## Grath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158;15428969*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use to use that camera, it takes an SD card, not MMC


Multi Media Card is like the same thing lol, yea I meant SD. Holy crap you still use this cam? These are pretty old. I wonder how it compares to newer ones, it's the only one I have. Got it from my mom lol but takes pretty good pictures for only 7.1mp!


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;15478222*
> We should start a new thread, strangest thing in your camera bag.


Currently:

1 pair RayBan Aviators, Black/Black
1 pack Marlboro Reds
1 bottle of Powerade Arctic Shatter (I don't care that they call it "white cherry" now, it will forever be ARTIC EFFIN SHATTER to me)
1 10x Kaya jewelers loupe
2 rolls Portra 800, 220, expired in 2002
1 business card for "Erection Services" (construction of some sort, but the card is hilarious)

I always have a ton of stuff in my bag(s).


----------



## Conspiracy

i keep wood clothes pins in my camera bag. im not sure why since i do not own lights nor any video equipment other than my 7D.

i also keep an excessive number of lens wipes, a matte box that i got on a film set which gets no use other than wasting space. and a multi tool all-in-one wrench. nothing way out of the ordinary. i finally took the 100ft roll of kodak 16mm film from when i was at film school out of my bag, i think i kept it in the bag so i didnt lose it since its expensive. i have been periodically taking it in and out of the fridge and in heat so that one day if i ever get a chance to shoot it maybe it will be all funky from the slight abuse of varying temperatures







(idea was suggested to me from my film teacher who liked how i experimented with screwing with my film stock to see what happens)


----------



## Kariz-Matik

5DMKII x 2

135mm L
50mm L
35mm L
45 TS-E

580 EX II x 2

And a gun ... for those annoying noobs who always ask, "So, like .. dude .. what settings are you using right now?"


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Nice kit Kariz.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kariz-Matik*
> 
> 5DMKII x 2
> 135mm L
> 50mm L
> 35mm L
> 45 TS-E
> 580 EX II x 2
> *And a gun ... for those annoying noobs who always ask, "So, like .. dude .. what settings are you using right now?"*


I don't mind that as much. For people just starting out, you can usually teach them a few things; for people who have more experience, you can usually learn from them, but usually leads to good conversations. It's people that go "Oh, you shoot Canon? I heard Nikon was better for photos" or "Why a 30mm? If you shoot a pro camera you should have a 75-300mm for more zoom" people that I want to throw off a cliff.


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kariz-Matik*
> 
> And a gun ... for those annoying noobs who always ask, "So, like .. dude .. what settings are you using right now?"


A gun? _Really?_ Ok....


----------



## Kariz-Matik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sub50hz*
> 
> A gun? _Really?_ Ok....


So I take you'll be following me around everywhere on here now? Awesome.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r31incarnat3d*
> I don't mind that as much. For people just starting out, you can usually teach them a few things; for people who have more experience, you can usually learn from them, but usually leads to good conversations. It's people that go "Oh, you shoot Canon? I heard Nikon was better for photos" or "Why a 30mm? If you shoot a pro camera you should have a 75-300mm for more zoom" people that I want to throw off a cliff.


Haha! I don't have time to stop and chat at my job, hence the hostility towards anyone who bugs me while shooting. But I definitely get the Canon / Nikon and the "What lens is that? ... Oh, a prime? But how do you zoom?" -- With my FEET, dumbass. I feel your pain, r31ncarnat3d.


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kariz-Matik*
> 
> So I take you'll be following me around everywhere on here now? Awesome.


What? I'm subscribed to this thread and check it when there's a new reply. I wouldn't fathom carrying a GUN just because a few trivially annoying people might want to ask me a question. I've shot in some of the seediest areas of Chicago (Humboldt Park/Engelwood/etc) and I've never been harassed to the point where I didn't feel comfortable not having a firearm. I mean, to each his own, but I think it's kind of ridiculous. I don't know what you think will happen if you pull a gun on someone, because it's pretty much the end of the line as far as confrontations are concerned.


----------



## Kariz-Matik

^ Never heard of sarcasm, I take it?

Guess not.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

nvm


----------



## Dream Killer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d*
> 
> I don't mind that as much. For people just starting out, you can usually teach them a few things; for people who have more experience, you can usually learn from them, but usually leads to good conversations. It's people that go "Oh, you shoot Canon? I heard Nikon was better for photos" or "Why a 30mm? If you shoot a pro camera you should have a 75-300mm for more zoom" people that I want to throw off a cliff.


Nikon _is_ better for photos


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dream Killer*
> 
> Nikon _is_ better for photos



















How dare you! Off the cliff for you!


----------



## Dream Killer

Canon sheep!


----------



## MistaBernie

Isn't it Nikon for wide, Canon for Telephoto?

(though Nikon point and shoots are horrible from my experience, just sayin')


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dream Killer*
> 
> Nikon _is_ better for photos


I still semi-secretly want a D700, but I can't bring myself to pony up the dollars when I just bought another car. BALLS.


----------



## Dream Killer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaBernie*
> 
> Isn't it Nikon for wide, Canon for Telephoto?
> (though Nikon point and shoots are horrible from my experience, just sayin')


i LOVED the 10-22 efs for canon - it was the most perfect wide angle zoom i've used ever. super small dimensions, light, mega sharp, no distortion.

and i concur with nikon compacts to be terribad. i use a g11 as my p&s


----------



## MistaBernie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dream Killer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MistaBernie*
> 
> Isn't it Nikon for wide, Canon for Telephoto?
> (though Nikon point and shoots are horrible from my experience, just sayin')
> 
> 
> 
> i LOVED the 10-22 efs for canon - it was the most perfect wide angle zoom i've used ever. super small dimensions, light, mega sharp, no distortion.
> 
> and i concur with nikon compacts to be terribad. i use a g11 as my p&s
Click to expand...

But it's EF-S, who would use that rubbish?

Oh, wait, I forgot, while there's an L in quality, it doesn't make up the entire value. In reality this is a jab at one of our newer members that feels that EF-S glass is trash. Everyone I know that has shot the 10-22 (that knows what they're doing) has had nothing but good things to say about it, myself included (not owned but used one a few times).


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaBernie*
> 
> But it's EF-S, who would use that rubbish?
> Oh, wait, I forgot, while there's an L in quality, it doesn't make up the entire value. In reality this is a jab at one of our newer members that feels that EF-S glass is trash. Everyone I know that has shot the 10-22 (that knows what they're doing) has had nothing but good things to say about it, myself included (not owned but used one a few times).


10-22, 17-55, and 15-85mm; all EF-S, all good lenses.

For the money, the 55-250mm is a good lens too. Jason got some nice shots off the track with that lens, if memory serves.


----------



## MistaBernie

Yeah 55-250 compliments someone with an 18-55 thats just starting our perfectly. I actually have a line on one for $100 for a friend who just started shooting an XSi. So much better to shoot than the cheapo 75-300. I enjoyed my 17-85 but wasn't using it enough to keep it.


----------



## ritz

*Body*: Canon 60D
*Lenses*: 18-135mm f/3.5-5.6 IS, 50mm f/1.8
*Flash*: Nissin Di622 Mk2
*Bag*: Domke F-5ZX

I usually just carry the 50 and the flash in the Domke bag, I like traveling light since I'm more likely to bring the camera with me. A nice wide angle lens is on my wish list this year, maybe a Canon 10-22 or a Tokina 11-16. I've been using a 300mm f/4L recently and have been loving the telephotos... maybe someday I'll get a 70-200. Ahh too much money for all that.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ritz*
> 
> *Body*: Canon 60D
> *Lenses*: 18-135mm f/3.5-5.6 IS, 50mm f/1.8
> *Flash*: Nissin Di622 Mk2
> *Bag*: Domke F-5ZX
> I usually just carry the 50 and the flash in the Domke bag, I like traveling light since I'm more likely to bring the camera with me. A nice wide angle lens is on my wish list this year, maybe a Canon 10-22 or a Tokina 11-16. I've been using a 300mm f/4L recently and have been loving the telephotos... maybe someday I'll get a 70-200. Ahh too much money for all that.


If you're on a budget, a Sigma 10-20mm is also worth considering.


----------



## MistaBernie

R31, I was about to say the same. My 10-20 treated me well - hopefully its treating Reaper well now.


----------



## ritz

Yeah, from what I've read there's only a few very minor differences between most of the ultra wide angle lenses. I'm planning on stopping by B&H sometime soon to try them out.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ritz*
> 
> Yeah, from what I've read there's only a few very minor differences between most of the ultra wide angle lenses. *I'm planning on stopping by B&H sometime soon to try them out.*












Words cannot describe how jealous I am of you right now, that you're within walking distance to B&H (or for that matter, any camera store).


----------



## Dream Killer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaBernie*
> 
> But it's EF-S, who would use that rubbish?
> Oh, wait, I forgot, while there's an L in quality, it doesn't make up the entire value. In reality this is a jab at one of our newer members that feels that EF-S glass is trash. Everyone I know that has shot the 10-22 (that knows what they're doing) has had nothing but good things to say about it, myself included (not owned but used one a few times).


The whole L designation is just a marketing trick. The higher end EF-S lenses stop short of being fully designated "L" lenses because Canon hates making products that cannibalize into other areas. For instance, if the 10-22 had the build quality of an L, no one would buy the 17-40L or the 16-35L. The same with the 17-55 EFS, no one would buy the 24-70L. Maybe we won't see a 24-70L IS either, because then no one would buy the 17-55 EFS.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d*
> 
> 10-22, 17-55, and 15-85mm; all EF-S, all good lenses.
> For the money, the 55-250mm is a good lens too. Jason got some nice shots off the track with that lens, if memory serves.


I've never used the 15-85mm, but the 10-22 and 17-55 gets ranked up there among the best Canon zooms like the 70-200.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaBernie*
> 
> Yeah 55-250 compliments someone with an 18-55 thats just starting our perfectly. I actually have a line on one for $100 for a friend who just started shooting an XSi. So much better to shoot than the cheapo 75-300. I enjoyed my 17-85 but wasn't using it enough to keep it.


I got an 18-55 IS from someone here on OCN for $75








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Words cannot describe how jealous I am of you right now, that you're within walking distance to B&H (or for that matter, any camera store).


The coolness factor of B&H stops as soon as you discover that it's a people zoo. Everything is always priced at MSRP and to process a return, you'd have to jump a lot of hoops and steps. The overhead conveyors are probably the coolest, unique part of the store. I only shop at Adorama and J&R now.


----------



## odin2free

Ha
Oh man that is the greatest thing to do..

hey i know you have this nice camera but do you know how to actually use it?
Just piss them off completely with being a douche...
Was at a protest and this guy had a huge telephoto lense that he had strapped to his chest...I just couldnt help but ask
So what does that lens intend to do, Weed out the dumba55e5? I mean come on that has to have some kind of super duper i know photography aspect to it...
He just looked at me and flipped me off, waiving an local news station badge (apparently those are needed at a protest now so they dont get arrested? dont get it)
But it nothing like asking the simple things of
How do you look through the viewfinder, with your left or right eye...
Or I shoot automatic you should to its the best setting manual or Aperture Priority dont get the picture right...ha thats a fun one to

4AM makes you say silly things

Trust me im a professional...


----------



## Kariz-Matik

I love how this whole photography forum are under the opinion that good gear = bad things.

I'm the first to tell anyone that it's the photographer that makes the photo, not the camera. I laugh just as hard as the next guy at the 'What The Duck' comics. But seriously, there is a reason that there are 'L' quality lenses and 'DX' lenses. It isn't a marketing ploy. It isn't just to make money. It isn't for the elitest "professionals" who frown on the little guy. It's for people who are serious about photography and have the money to buy quality, because they are expected to deliver the best, in every regard. It's the same in any industry, whether you're a gamer with the best CPU and GPU about or even just a hairdresser with the best scissors money can buy.

The industry isn't out to get you.

That being said, money buys quality. What constitutes quality differs from person to person and those with the money can see it quite plain and simple. Those without it? Not so much. This isn't to say that every great photo in time has been taken on the best equipment available. Some of my favorite images are from pin-hole cameras. But that is personal taste, not _quality_ photography.

Quality being something that is produced to your tools best ability and of course, your own.

And whether you want to deny it or say there are ways "around" it or whatever your delusion or arguement (those two terms are interchangable per person, I tell you now) -- Quality costs money. I'm not saying quality equals good photography, or good anything. But quality is the building blocks for professionals who are expected to perform as well as their equipment does -- No matter the situation.

I'd love to see a 50mm F/1.8 in torrential rain against a backlit sky up against a 50mm F/1.2 with full weather sealing and a proper USM motor. Sure, you may get some creative shots from that 50mm F/1.8 -- But the quality will be from the 50mm F/1.2 that focuses properly and withstands the weather. What photo will be better? No idea. Whoever the more "creative" photographer is, I guess. But I bet he'd have a leg up over the guy with the 50mm F/1.8 if their "skill" level was the same.

Again ... I'm not saying this constitutes good photography. I'm saying that there is no point in owning something sub-par when the conditions come up against you -- Whether torrential rain or simply harsh light -- I'm sure at one time or another some of you have used a 50mm F/1.8 or any other lens with "lackluster" AF systems -- You'll be there for days before you get a lock. And sure, you could use manual focus and argue that this is what a real photographer would do -- But sometimes you don't always have the chance to and that is the reason for the professional line of all camera brands, or any industries brand at that. And it doesn't just come down to focusing. Chromatic abberation. Lens flare. Weather sealing. You name it, it all improves with price.

If you want to continue believing that you don't need the best quality lenses and cameras to achieve the best _quality_ images (Again, I'm talking quality here - Not creative or amazingly imagined images) - That's okay. But I assure you there will come a day that you wish you had professional quality glass on that award-winning image you might snag. Versus a badly focused, soft image because you swore that lenses and good gear doesn't matter and it's the person that does.

But a person is only as good as his tools. And yes, the same goes that the tools are only as good as the person holding them.

But why not be the best person holding the best tools, rather than the best person holding something absolutely useless in comparison?

Just food for thought for all the nay-sayers and haters of good equipment on this forum.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dream Killer*
> 
> The whole L designation is just a marketing trick. The higher end EF-S lenses stop short of being fully designated "L" lenses because Canon hates making products that cannibalize into other areas. For instance, if the 10-22 had the build quality of an L, no one would buy the 17-40L or the 16-35L. The same with the 17-55 EFS, no one would buy the 24-70L. Maybe we won't see a 24-70L IS either, because then no one would buy the 17-55 EFS.
> I've never used the 15-85mm, but the 10-22 and 17-55 gets ranked up there among the best Canon zooms like the 70-200.


You're comparing apples to oranges. L lenses are full-frame lenses, so it makes no sense to say someone with a FF camera would buy a 10-22 over a 16-35, since the 10-22 won't even mount and if it did, it wouldn't have the same FOV. The reason Canon "stops short" of designating EF-S lenses as L lenses is because they were designed for a specific sensor (APS-C) and for a specific demographic (amateur enthusiasts). Amateurs typically don't need higher-end features like weather sealing, insanely good build quality, fast AF, or even awesome bokeh. Canon simply met a growing demand of growing amateur DSLR users, nothing more. L lenses were around a while before EF-S, and so was EF for that matter. Since photography is so ubiquitous these days as well as access to education about the same, the typical APS-C owner has become more discerning in the quality they want in a lens, but aren't prepared to pay L prices for it.


----------



## Kariz-Matik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow*
> 
> You're comparing apples to oranges. L lenses are full-frame lenses, so it makes no sense to say someone with a FF camera would buy a 10-22 over a 16-35, since the 10-22 won't even mount and if it did, it wouldn't have the same FOV. The reason Canon "stops short" of designating EF-S lenses as L lenses is because they were designed for a specific sensor (APS-C) and for a specific demographic (amateur enthusiasts). Amateurs typically don't need higher-end features like weather sealing, insanely good build quality, fast AF, or even awesome bokeh. Canon simply met a growing demand of growing amateur DSLR users, nothing more. L lenses were around a while before EF-S, and so was EF for that matter. Since photography is so ubiquitous these days as well as access to education about the same, the typical APS-C owner has become more discerning in the quality they want in a lens, but aren't prepared to pay L prices for it.


If I could +REP you right now, I totally would.


----------



## Anton338

Time for an update from last post!
*BOLD* is what's new...

Body:

Canon EOS Rebel T2i
KODAK Zi8 Pocket HD Video

Lens:

EF-S 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS II (Kit)
*EF 50mm f/1.4 USM* with Filter

Bag:

Tamrac 3442 Rally 2 Camera Bag (Brown and Tan)

Accessories:

LP-E8 Batteries (*4 Total*)
2 Microfiber Cloths
Kingston 8GB Flash Drive
Centon 32GB SDHC Class 10 Memory Card (from micro center of course)
Charger (Usually left at home)
*Nebo Redline Flashlight*
*Knockoff BG-E8 Battery Grip* (New favorite accessory)
*Vanguard Alta+ 264AP Tripod*

I'm having tons of fun with the new 50! So glad I went the extra mile for the 1.4!!


----------



## Kariz-Matik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anton338*
> 
> I'm having tons of fun with the new 50! So glad I went the extra mile for the 1.4!!


The faster USM really is worth it, eh? Great shot!


----------



## Dream Killer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow*
> 
> You're comparing apples to oranges. L lenses are full-frame lenses, so it makes no sense to say someone with a FF camera would buy a 10-22 over a 16-35, since the 10-22 won't even mount and if it did, it wouldn't have the same FOV. The reason Canon "stops short" of designating EF-S lenses as L lenses is because they were designed for a specific sensor (APS-C) and for a specific demographic (amateur enthusiasts). *Amateurs typically don't need higher-end features like weather sealing, insanely good build quality, fast AF, or even awesome bokeh.* Canon simply met a growing demand of growing amateur DSLR users, nothing more. L lenses were around a while before EF-S, and so was EF for that matter. Since photography is so ubiquitous these days as well as access to education about the same, the typical APS-C owner has become more discerning in the quality they want in a lens, but aren't prepared to pay L prices for it.


that bolded line is exactly what canon thinks, and that's why there's such a huge discrepancy with what canon makes across the different lines. why can't an ef-s have weather sealing? why can't ef-s have decent build quality? why can't you mount an ef-s to an FF camera? (nikon dx's can) and more importantly, why cant an ef-s lens be an L at the same time? it goes back to what i said earlier: L is a marketing gimmick designed to force you to buy into the higher end lenses if you want all that. it's not that canon isn't capable of doing this or that it's an economic barrier, it's because canon conscientiously made a choice _not_ do it.

in reality you don't have to pay L prices for all that. the nikon 50 1.4g for $425 i bought (and sold) a couple of months ago came packaged like any other canon L lens: came with hood, pouch, weather sealing, good build quality, bokeh and af speed. when i bought even the highest end canon ef-s like the $999 17-55 2/8 is, why did i have to shell another $50 for the hood alone when it should have come in the box. that left a bitter taste in my mouth. it's weird because i would have gladly paid $1049 if canon sold it with the hood. heck, i would've gladly paid $1200-1300 if it was made into L standards with weather sealing and all - but guess what? that's where canon's 24-70 f/2.8mm price sits, and canon can't have that.

you even see this on canon bodies. why didn't the 5dmkii have the af of the 1ds mkiii? it's because canon decided, like you have, that "amateurs" don't need the features of "pro" equipment.

/rant against canon off


----------



## Buttnose

Canon 1000D
18-55, 55-250, 50 f1.8

Just bought the 50, loving it so far - just need a free day to go walkies with it.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Blanket warning:

1. If you're going to disagree, keep it respectful of other users. Rude posts, especially those with personal attacks/insults/backhanded statements, are not allowed.

2. No profanity.

If you can't adhere to these two rules, don't post.

In other words: Agree or disagree, but keep it clean.


----------



## Monocog007

Camera Body: Canon Rebel T2i

Lenses:
EF 50mm f/1.8 II
EF-S 18-55mm f/4.0-5.6 IS
EF 75-300mm F/5.6 III

Other stuff:
2x Wintec 16gb SD card class 10
2x spare 1500mah batteries
remote shutter


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Monocog007*
> 
> Camera Body: Canon Rebel T2i
> Lenses:
> EF 50mm f/1.8 II
> EF-S 18-55mm f/4.0-5.6 IS
> EF 70-300mm F/5.6 III
> Other stuff:
> 2x Wintec 16gb SD card class 10
> 2x spare 1500mah batteries
> remote shutter


I think you mixed your tele up with the 75-300mm. They don't make a "70-300mm III"; that Mk III iteration only exists with the similarly-named "75-300mm f/4-5.6 III".


----------



## Monocog007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d*
> 
> I think you mixed your tele up with the 75-300mm. They don't make a "70-300mm III"; that Mk III iteration only exists with the similarly-named "75-300mm f/4-5.6 III".


Fixed.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dream Killer*
> 
> that bolded line is exactly what canon thinks, and that's why there's such a huge discrepancy with what canon makes across the different lines. why can't an ef-s have weather sealing? why can't ef-s have decent build quality? why can't you mount an ef-s to an FF camera? (nikon dx's can) and more importantly, why cant an ef-s lens be an L at the same time?


Should a Honda Civic come stock with 20 inch alloy wheels, twin turbocharged V6, burl wood dashboard, etc? No, because it's designed for a certain price point, but high quality nonetheless. If Canon built every lens to L specifications, then none of them would be affordable (a problem which Nikon suffers from). Even amateurs who have the wherewithal to buy an L lens won't necessarily want to do so because they may think it unjustifable from a hobbyist's standpoint, and are satisfied with the quality of non-L lenses. Seems perfectly justifiable to me. And Canon's design literally can't allow for the mounting of EF-S lenses to FF cameras (the lens would obstruct the mirror). This can be viewed either way, I admit, but I haven't heard much of any sort of outcry demanding that EF-S lenses be allowed to mount to FF cameras. If anything, Canon should work on improving holes in the EF line up, particulary UWA's.

If any part of L lenses are gimmicky, I suppose it would be the red ring, but Nikon has the gold ring, the large N badge, and other such similar designations. They are no different.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dream Killer*
> 
> it goes back to what i said earlier: L is a marketing gimmick designed to force you to buy into the higher end lenses if you want all that. it's not that canon isn't capable of doing this or that it's an economic barrier, it's because canon conscientiously made a choice _not_ do it.


Forced how? As everyone well knows, there are EF-S lenses which are very high quality, as well as some EF lenses, for far less than their L counterparts (with some exceptions, such as the 17-55, but in that case, Canon again was meeting a demand. Nikon's 17-55 is even pricier.). So I don't see how anyone is forced to buy an L lens, unless they need weather sealing, tank-like build quality, perfect bokeh, and other features which professionals and _enthusiasts_ seek. And as many will attest, non-weather sealed lenses do fine in all but the most extreme weather and poor build quality of many non-L lenses is often overstated.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dream Killer*
> 
> in reality you don't have to pay L prices for all that. the nikon 50 1.4g for $425 i bought (and sold) a couple of months ago came packaged like any other canon L lens: came with hood, pouch, weather sealing, good build quality, bokeh and af speed. when i bought even the highest end canon ef-s like the $999 17-55 2/8 is, why did i have to shell another $50 for the hood alone when it should have come in the box. that left a bitter taste in my mouth. it's weird because i would have gladly paid $1049 if canon sold it with the hood. heck, i would've gladly paid $1200-1300 if it was made into L standards with weather sealing and all - but guess what? that's where canon's 24-70 f/2.8mm price sits, and canon can't have that.
> you even see this on canon bodies. why didn't the 5dmkii have the af of the 1ds mkiii? it's because canon decided, like you have, that "amateurs" don't need the features of "pro" equipment.
> /rant against canon off


I agree with Canon not including hoods with non-L lenses, but it's hardly something to decry. Buy a hood with the lens, problem solved. And I also agree that the 5DII should have had a better AF system, but again, Canon sees photgraphers not a a single type, but multiple types. Need fast AF for sports and wildlife? Get a 1D series body. Don't need fast AF, but want the benefits that FF offers for still shots? Get a 5D. If Canon put all the bells and whistles on every piece of gear they produced, then they would have the exorbitant prices that Nikon has.

/notrantingjustdiscussing


----------



## mokona99

Here's my current kit right now.

Here's my current kit...

All Canon equipment pretty much

Canon 35mm SLR's (I still have a love for film because of my GF)

EOS RT
EOS 1

Canon 35mm DSLR's

EOS 5D MK II
EOS 7D
EOS 1D MK II N
EOS 1D MK IV

Canon "L" Series Lenses

EF 35 - 350mm f/3.5 - 5.6 L USM
EF 24 - 70mm f/2.8 L USM
EF 24 - 105mm f/4.0 L IS USM
EF 85mm f/1.2 L II USM
EF 70 - 200mm f/2.8 L IS USM
EF 135mm f/2.0 L USM
EF 35mm f/1.4 L USM
EF 300mm f/4 L IS USM

Canon Lenses

EF 24mm f/2.8
EF 15mm f/2.8 fisheye

Canon EOS Flash System

Speedlite 550EX (1)
Speedlite 580EX (1)
Speedlite 580EX II (1)

Canon "L" Series Extenders

Canon EF 1.4x II extender
Canon EF 2x II extender

Miscellaneous:

Canon D10
Pocketwizard

I also have an assortment of backdrops and lights.


----------



## groggyseven

Body: Canon XSi

Lenses:
EF-S 17-55 2.8IS
EF 70-200 F4IS
Sigma 50 1.4

430ex II
Some heavy ass manfrotto tripod
Cheap-ish velbon CF monopod
Couple extra batteries, SD cards
UV/polarizing filters, etc, etc

All crammed in a Crumpler 6 million dollar home

Kinda want to upgrade to a 7D, but tend to dedicate money towards lenses...


----------



## mokona99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Dream Killer*
> 
> that bolded line is exactly what canon thinks, and that's why there's such a huge discrepancy with what canon makes across the different lines. why can't an ef-s have weather sealing? why can't ef-s have decent build quality? why can't you mount an ef-s to an FF camera? (nikon dx's can) and more importantly, why cant an ef-s lens be an L at the same time?
> 
> 
> 
> Should a Honda Civic come stock with 20 inch alloy wheels, twin turbocharged V6, burl wood dashboard, etc? No, because it's designed for a certain price point, but high quality nonetheless. If Canon built every lens to L specifications, then none of them would be affordable (a problem which Nikon suffers from). Even amateurs who have the wherewithal to buy an L lens won't necessarily want to do so because they may think it unjustifable from a hobbyist's standpoint, and are satisfied with the quality of non-L lenses. Seems perfectly justifiable to me. And Canon's design literally can't allow for the mounting of EF-S lenses to FF cameras (the lens would obstruct the mirror). This can be viewed either way, I admit, but I haven't heard much of any sort of outcry demanding that EF-S lenses be allowed to mount to FF cameras. If anything, Canon should work on improving holes in the EF line up, particulary UWA's.
> 
> If any part of L lenses are gimmicky, I suppose it would be the red ring, but Nikon has the gold ring, the large N badge, and other such similar designations. They are no different.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Dream Killer*
> 
> it goes back to what i said earlier: L is a marketing gimmick designed to force you to buy into the higher end lenses if you want all that. it's not that canon isn't capable of doing this or that it's an economic barrier, it's because canon conscientiously made a choice _not_ do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Forced how? As everyone well knows, there are EF-S lenses which are very high quality, as well as some EF lenses, for far less than their L counterparts (with some exceptions, such as the 17-55, but in that case, Canon again was meeting a demand. Nikon's 17-55 is even pricier.). So I don't see how anyone is forced to buy an L lens, unless they need weather sealing, tank-like build quality, perfect bokeh, and other features which professionals and _enthusiasts_ seek. And as many will attest, non-weather sealed lenses do fine in all but the most extreme weather and poor build quality of many non-L lenses is often overstated.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Dream Killer*
> 
> in reality you don't have to pay L prices for all that. the nikon 50 1.4g for $425 i bought (and sold) a couple of months ago came packaged like any other canon L lens: came with hood, pouch, weather sealing, good build quality, bokeh and af speed. when i bought even the highest end canon ef-s like the $999 17-55 2/8 is, why did i have to shell another $50 for the hood alone when it should have come in the box. that left a bitter taste in my mouth. it's weird because i would have gladly paid $1049 if canon sold it with the hood. heck, i would've gladly paid $1200-1300 if it was made into L standards with weather sealing and all - but guess what? that's where canon's 24-70 f/2.8mm price sits, and canon can't have that.
> you even see this on canon bodies. why didn't the 5dmkii have the af of the 1ds mkiii? it's because canon decided, like you have, that "amateurs" don't need the features of "pro" equipment.
> /rant against canon off
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree with Canon not including hoods with non-L lenses, but it's hardly something to decry. Buy a hood with the lens, problem solved. And I also agree that the 5DII should have had a better AF system, but again, Canon sees photgraphers not a a single type, but multiple types. Need fast AF for sports and wildlife? Get a 1D series body. Don't need fast AF, but want the benefits that FF offers for still shots? Get a 5D. If Canon put all the bells and whistles on every piece of gear they produced, then they would have the exorbitant prices that Nikon has.
> 
> /notrantingjustdiscussing
Click to expand...

Technically, Canon will already be doing this with the EOS 1DX. Fast frames, full frame and a decent megapixel count along with increased focus points and a bigger sensor.


----------



## Durdle Class A

*Camera Bodies*
Nikon D90
Nikon D7000

*Lens*
Nikon 16-85mm f3.5-5.6
Nikon 50mm f1.8G
Nikon 70-200mm f2.8 VR II

*Flash*
Nikon SB-700

*Misc*
Hoya HD 58mm Circular Polarizer
Couple of SanDisk Extreme Pro 95 MB/s UHS-I 8GB SDHC cards

Cheap-ass tripod - looking to get a sturdier one that doesn't fly away in light wind


----------



## MrSleepin

Nikon D80

MB-D80 Battery Grip
SB-600 Speedlight
Quantaray Slave Flash w/ Stand
3 Batteries
2 sets of 4 rechargeable AA batteries
Table top tripod 5"
Flash Tripod 48"
60" Tripod

18-55mm Kit Lens
55-200mm Kit Lens
50mm 1.8f Nikkor
60mm 2.8f Macro Nikkor
85mm 1.4f Rokinon
8mm 3.5f Rokinon Fisheye
15mm 2.8f Sigma Fisheye


----------



## DullBoi

Camera Bag:

Canon Powershot A490 (Used as Infrared Cam) - Removed IR filter
Canon 7D Body +4 Batteries + Grip
Lenses : Canon EF-S 18-55m f/3.5 - 5.6 ; Canon EF-S 10-22mm f/3.5 - 4.5 ; Canon EF 50mm f/1.4 ; Canon EF 100mm f/2.8 L Macro
Flash : Canon Speedlight 580EX
Remote Control : Hahnel Giga T Pro II Wireless Remote + Promote Control
Memory : 3x 32GB 400x 60MB/sec cards
Tripod : Manfrotto 055XPROB Pro + 804RC2 Head + Giottos MH1000+MH652
Misc : 3 Axis bubble level + Giottos Rocket Air + Lenspen + 8 x 2500mah Ni-MH AA batteries
Bag : Thinktank Rotation 360


----------



## ntuason

Camera Bag - ONA The Union Street

Nikon D7000
SB-910
MB-D11 Grip
4X Sandisk 32GB 95MB/s

14-24mm f/2.8
24-70 f/2.8
50-500mm f/4-6.3
105mm f/2.8 Macro

A bunch of sensor cleaner accessories
Giottos Rocket Air

Macbook Pro 13" late 2011
Macbook power cord
2X iPhone cord

Gitzo GT1542 Traveller
Gitzo GH1780QR


----------



## adanmtxt1

Paired with a D40, my 50/1.4G's speed is fantastic but it's a little long in some settings. The solution? The 24mm 1.4G!


24/1.4G iii by Lunitic, on Flickr

And its little brother:

50/1.4G by Lunitic, on Flickr


----------



## jemping

Canon 60D gripped

Canon 50mm f/1.4
Canon 18-135 kit lens
Tamron 28-75mm
Tamron 70-300mm

Speedlite 430EX II
B+W Kaesemann CPol 77mm
Bunch of SD cards
Bunch of rings
Giottos Rocket air

Thinktank Retrospective 30
Manfrotto Unica VII


----------



## Faraz

*Body*
Nikon D3100

*Lenses*
Nikon 18-55mm
Nikon 35mm f/1.8
Nikon 55-200mm

*Misc*
Yongnuo YN-560
Transcend 16GB SDHC
EN-EL14 battery
AA batteries

*Tripod*
Manfrotto 055XPROB
Manfrotto 498RC2

*Bag*
This is the part I don't have yet, so I guess that invalidates my whole post. I really like the look of the 5MDH, but the Lowepro Adventura 170 is so much cheaper that it's hard to pull the trigger on the Crumpler.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faraz*
> 
> *Body*
> Nikon D3100
> *Lenses*
> Nikon 18-55mm
> Nikon 35mm f/1.8
> Nikon 55-200mm
> *Misc*
> Yongnuo YN-560
> Transcend 16GB SDHC
> EN-EL14 battery
> AA batteries
> *Tripod*
> Manfrotto 055XPROB
> Manfrotto 498RC2
> *Bag*
> This is the part I don't have yet, so I guess that invalidates my whole post. I really like the look of the 5MDH, but the Lowepro Adventura 170 is so much cheaper that it's hard to pull the trigger on the Crumpler.


Welcome to photography!







Hope you're enjoying that prime!


----------



## iTurn

Nikon D5100
Nikon 28-105mm http://www.kenrockwell.com/nikon/28105af.htm (manual only for my camera)
Nikon 35mm F/1.8 http://www.kenrockwell.com/nikon/35mm-f18.htm
Nikon 18-55mm VR http://www.kenrockwell.com/nikon/18-55mm-vr.htm
Nikon 55-200mm VR http://www.kenrockwell.com/nikon/55-200mm-vr.htm
Nikon wireless remote, microfibre rag, an extra neutral filter and an OEM charger.

Hoping to get the SB700, ME-1 and a 70-200mm 2.8 VR soon.


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iTurn*
> 
> Nikon D5100
> Nikon 28-105mm http://www.kenrockwell.com/nikon/28105af.htm (manual only for my camera)
> Nikon 35mm F/1.8 http://www.kenrockwell.com/nikon/35mm-f18.htm
> Nikon 18-55mm VR http://www.kenrockwell.com/nikon/18-55mm-vr.htm
> Nikon 55-200mm VR http://www.kenrockwell.com/nikon/55-200mm-vr.htm
> Nikon wireless remote, microfibre rag, an extra neutral filter and an OEM charger.
> Hoping to get the SB700, ME-1 and a 70-200mm 2.8 VR soon.


almost the same as mine lol. I got the 5100 and the latter 3 lenses there, plus the remote, an extra battery, and BR2A/BR-3 rings
next thing on my list will be some ND filters.


----------



## sizif

Nikon d80
Ansmann grip
Nikkor AF 80-200/2.8 ED push pull
Nikkor AF 18-35/3.5 ED
Helios 44M2 50mm/2.0
MIR 10A 28mm/3.5
Jupiter 11A 135mm/4
YN462 manual flash
Bag:
Lowepro Fastpack 350


----------



## boogschd

Nikon D60
Nikon 35mm f/1.8G
Tamron 18-200mm f/3.5-6.3
Opteka Battery Grip
Opteka En-El9 x2
Nikon ML-L3
YongNuo YN560
YongNuo YN467
YongNuo CTR-301P (+3 receivers)
Lambency Flash Diffuser
Omnibounce Flash Diffuser

12 sanyo eneloops (got 8 more but still in its packaging)
lens caps body cap charger usb cable permanent markers PC cables lenspen blower micro fiber cloth

KATA 3N1-22










(currently selling the d60+grip+18-200)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adanmtxt1*
> 
> Paired with a D40, my 50/1.4G's speed is fantastic but it's a little long in some settings. The solution? The 24mm 1.4G!
> 
> 24/1.4G iii by Lunitic, on Flickr


i froze for a bit


----------



## sub50hz

I need to reorganize my bag tonight, as it's mind-blowing how much crap is jammed into my Kata. I won't waste time listing extraneous crap:

-Mamiya RB67 Pro S, 127 f/3.5 K/L+hood, mounted
-Bronica ETRSi, 75 f/2.8+hood, mounted
-Canon 50D, Sigma 10-20EX+hood, mounted
-Canon 1N RS, no lens attached
-EF 50/1.8
-EF 70-200/4
-14 rolls of Portra 400, 220
-6 rolls of Delta 400, 35mm
-3 rolls of Portra 400NC, 35mm
-Tripod latched on the back

It's ridiculously heavy, and I rarely will take it completely packed anywhere unless going on a trip, in which case I have to tote my 7MDH with the 17-40, 135 and AE-1 inside along with my iPad and other stupid nonsense. Recently I've been going out with the RB and ETRSi and 2 rolls of 220 and my meter and tripod, and I find that it's extremely enjoyable to work very slowly and not worry too much about lugging 60 pounds of camera gear everywhere I go.


----------



## iTurn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158*
> 
> almost the same as mine lol. I got the 5100 and the latter 3 lenses there, plus the remote, an extra battery, and BR2A/BR-3 rings
> next thing on my list will be some ND filters.


Woot woot fellow D5100er















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iTurn*
> 
> Nikon D5100
> Nikon 28-105mm http://www.kenrockwell.com/nikon/28105af.htm (manual only for my camera)
> Nikon 35mm F/1.8 http://www.kenrockwell.com/nikon/35mm-f18.htm
> Nikon 18-55mm VR http://www.kenrockwell.com/nikon/18-55mm-vr.htm
> Nikon 55-200mm VR http://www.kenrockwell.com/nikon/55-200mm-vr.htm
> Nikon wireless remote, microfibre rag, an extra neutral filter and an OEM charger.
> Hoping to get the SB700, ME-1 and a 70-200mm 2.8 VR soon.


Picked up my SB700, the journey of saving for the 70-200 begins.


----------



## Genzo

My first SLR:

Nikon FM10 with kit lens 24-85mm

First DSLR:

Nikon D3000 w/ kit lens Nikkor 18-55mm AF-S VRII

Second and current DSLR:

Nikon D3100
Nikon 50mm F/1.8D Prime
Nikon 24-120mm AF-S F/3.5-5.6G VRII ED
Nikon 55-200mm AF-S F/3.5-5.6D VRII
Manfrotto Tripod
Nikon Premium Bag 2

Future?
Waiting on the Nikon D400....if I can't wait, I might go for the new D4
Nikon 35mm F/1.8G AF-S
Nikon 14-24mm F/2.8G AF-S
Nikon SB-910 Flash


----------



## boogschd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Genzo*
> 
> Future?
> Waiting on the Nikon D400....if I can't wait, I might go for the new D4
> Nikon 35mm F/1.8G AF-S
> *Nikon 14-18mm F/1.8G AF-S*
> Nikon SB-910 Flash


whaaaa ?


----------



## xDriftyy

Just got my stuff, right now all I have is a 550D and a 50mm, waiting on the kit lens from a friend


----------



## Faraz

Finally got a bag (6MDH) and returned the 55-200mm and got the Tamron 70-300mm instead.


----------



## Genzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boogschd*
> 
> whaaaa ?


That was a typo, I meant the Nikon 14-24mm f/2.8G AF-S.


----------



## boogschd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Genzo*
> 
> That was a typo, I meant the Nikon 14-24mm f/2.8G AF-S.


awesome UWA


----------



## muscleking

Canon 1Ds Mark III
Canon 1D Mark II N

Canon 85mm 1.2L II (sold)
Canon 70-200mm f2.8L IS II
Canon 24-70mm f2.8L (sold)
Canon 300F/4 IS (sold)
Canon 1.4x III (sold)
Canon 2.0x III
Canon 580EX II (sold)
B+W 77mm Polarizing Filter (sold)
Flash Cord

now the 5d mark iii is out i am wondering if i should sell my 1ds mark iii before it drops to 2000 bucks what do you guys think?

i always overkill on shopping. now i don't even like photography anymore. then got this awesome computer. always enjoy computer though.

maybe just keep everything not like i need money anyways. but don't like to lose money though.

i just put everything on sale and sold the 24-70 and 85II for 2700 bucks combined. then bought the u3011 monitor. much better investment IMO. consider i freaking use a computer like 30 hours a week.


----------



## ClickJacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muscleking*
> 
> now the 5d mark iii is out i am wondering if i should sell my 1ds mark iii before it drops to 2000 bucks what do you guys think?
> i always overkill on shopping. now i don't even like photography anymore. then got this awesome computer. always enjoy computer though.
> maybe just keep everything not like i need money anyways. but don't like to lose money though.


I'll trade you my griped 7D for your 1ds mark iii. That way you wont feel so bad about buying the 5d mark iii.


----------



## PCWIZMTL

Nikon D7000

Nikkor 50mm 1.8 (+ screw on macro lenses)
Tamron 17-50mm 2.8
Pro-optic 8mm 3.5 Fisheye
Zoom H1
Aputure LED
and a crapload of class 10 SDs!


----------



## Fast93bird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWIZMTL*
> 
> Nikon D7000
> 
> Nikkor 50mm 1.8 (+ screw on macro lenses)
> Tamron 17-50mm 2.8
> Pro-optic 8mm 3.5 Fisheye
> Zoom H1
> Aputure LED
> and a crapload of class 10 SDs!


How do you like the D7000? Looks like a great piece.

I have a D5000 with the kit 18-55 VR Lens and the 55-200 VR lens, cleaning kit, couple extra batteries, hood, all in a nice Lowepro bag. LOVE my DSLR.

Posted from my Rezound


----------



## PCWIZMTL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fast93bird*
> 
> How do you like the D7000? Looks like a great piece.
> I have a D5000 with the kit 18-55 VR Lens and the 55-200 VR lens, cleaning kit, couple extra batteries, hood, all in a nice Lowepro bag. LOVE my DSLR.
> Posted from my Rezound


The D7000 is phenomenal... So much bang for the buck if you ask me. I almost got the D5000 but had a crazy rebate on the D7000 body. got it brand new for $1150 all in.


----------



## Fast93bird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWIZMTL*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Fast93bird*
> 
> How do you like the D7000? Looks like a great piece.
> I have a D5000 with the kit 18-55 VR Lens and the 55-200 VR lens, cleaning kit, couple extra batteries, hood, all in a nice Lowepro bag. LOVE my DSLR.
> Posted from my Rezound
> 
> 
> 
> The D7000 is phenomenal... So much bang for the buck if you ask me. I almost got the D5000 but had a crazy rebate on the D7000 body. got it brand new for $1150 all in.
Click to expand...

Nice. I got my 5000 about a week after it was released. Can't get my wife to bite off on the upgrade quite yet.

Have you gone full tilt yet, I.E. does it really pull off 6 frames per second?

Posted from my Rezound


----------



## Durdle Class A

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fast93bird*
> 
> Nice. I got my 5000 about a week after it was released. Can't get my wife to bite off on the upgrade quite yet.
> Have you gone full tilt yet, I.E. does it really pull off 6 frames per second?
> Posted from my Rezound


Yes it does, however in RAW, the buffer is not so great (10 shots), however it clears really fast with my card (Sandisk extreme 95mb/s uhs-i) at around 5 secs
However JPEG it can go for over 50


----------



## PCWIZMTL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durdle Class A*
> 
> Yes it does, however in RAW, the buffer is not so great (10 shots), however it clears really fast with my card (Sandisk extreme 95mb/s uhs-i) at around 5 secs
> However JPEG it can go for over 50


This

I had to get class 10 cards to pull it off.


----------



## KorbenD

Updated list, since the Maxxum 7D has been retired (given to the wife)

Sony Alpha SLT-A77V
Sony VG-C77AM vertical grip
Sony HVL-56AM flash
Minolta 17-35 f2.8-4
Minolta 28-105 xi f3.5-4.5
Minolta 100-300 xi f4.5-5.6
4 NP-FM500H batteries and charger (WHY are these batteries so insanely expensive?)
12 Sanyo Eneloop XX batteries and Maha MH-C9000 charger
Remote trigger
IR remote
Wired trigger/intervalometer
Small and large LensPen
DeOxit ProGold and D5 pens
Couple of filters
One Sandisk Extreme Pro 32GB


----------



## brownieapple

body:
Canon 7D

flash:
580ex ii

lenses:
50mm f/1.8
28-135 f/3.5-5.6
Holga 60mm f/8

bag:
Lowepro CompuTrekker Plus AW Backpack

and various other things. some homemade.


----------



## skwannabe

Case Logic SLRC-206
Canon T2i
Zeikos Battery Power Grip
18-55mm
55-250mm
50mm 1.8
Lexar 8 gig Class 4 (got it for free from staples)
Sandisk Extreme 16 gig 45 MB/s

Debating if I should get a flash..


----------



## G33K

Canon T3
18-55mm Kit lens
Lenspen
Polaroid variable ND filter
Charger, spare battery
Remote shutter button
Backup UV filter and a CPL


----------



## michintom

*Body*
Canon 5D MK II
*Lens*
Canon 24-105mm f4 L
*Bag*
ONA Union Street Messenger
*Etc.*
Sandisk 32GB Extreme CF Card
LCW Fader Filter MK II
Hoya ND Filter


----------



## LoNeLyKiLLeR

Canon T3
Canon EF 50mm/1:1,8 II
Canon EF-S 18-55
Battery grip

Nikon AF F801-S film
Nikkor AF 35-70mm
TAMRON 17-35 F/2,8-4 DI
Nikon AF-S VR 24-120 f/3.5-5.6G IF-ED
Nikon SPEEDLIGHT SB-23


----------



## brownieapple

need to make an edit adding a new lens that came free with my 50mm when i bought it.
Canon 7D
flash:
580ex ii
lenses:
50mm f/1.8
28-135 f/3.5-5.6
*EF-S 18-55 f/3.5-5.6*
Holga 60mm f/8
bag:
Lowepro CompuTrekker Plus AW Backpack
and various other things. some homemade.


----------



## iTurn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iTurn*
> 
> Nikon D5100
> Nikon 28-105mm http://www.kenrockwell.com/nikon/28105af.htm (manual only for my camera)
> Nikon 35mm F/1.8 http://www.kenrockwell.com/nikon/35mm-f18.htm
> Nikon 18-55mm VR http://www.kenrockwell.com/nikon/18-55mm-vr.htm
> Nikon 55-200mm VR http://www.kenrockwell.com/nikon/55-200mm-vr.htm
> Nikon wireless remote, microfibre rag, an extra neutral filter and an OEM charger.
> Hoping to get the SB700, ME-1 and a 70-200mm 2.8 VR soon.


*Updating*
Nikon SB700
Sigma 70-200mm f/2.8 HSM OS
Alienbees B800/Stand

Need a bigger bag now









Now to figure out how to hook up the B800 to my Camera/Flash x_x


----------



## dudemanppl

Best to worst (on a budget, ACTUALLY IN GENERAL, PWs suck)
1. Cheap AF eBay triggers
2. Using pop up flash at minimum power and still blocking it, it WILL affect the exposure.

Hopefully you bought a light modifier for the bee. Get a Vagabond and a fader ND filter and you will be a winner for life.


----------



## iTurn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dudemanppl*
> 
> Best to worst (on a budget, ACTUALLY IN GENERAL, PWs suck)
> 1. Cheap AF eBay triggers
> 2. Using pop up flash at minimum power and still blocking it, it WILL affect the exposure.
> Hopefully you bought a light modifier for the bee. Get a Vagabond and a fader ND filter and you will be a winner for life.


Got an umbrella, and had the filter for a while, need to look into the portable power supply.


----------



## Hoodcom

*Bag:*
Canon 100DG

*Camera:*
Canon EOS 60D

*Lens:*
18-135mm f/3.5-5.6 IS UD (Kit that came with the 60D)

*Memory Card:*
Transcend 32 GB Class 10

*Other:*
Lenovo ThinkPad X130E with AMD APU E-450
Spare Camera battery
Camera charger
Booklets that came with the Camera


----------



## MistaBernie

Have you been shooting Canon (or that 60D) for long Hoodcom?


----------



## Hoodcom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaBernie*
> 
> Have you been shooting Canon (or that 60D) for long Hoodcom?


Not with this camera, I've only got it delivered to me yesterday. However I have been constantly using it since. Before I bought the 60D, I've been using my mom's Rebel XTi. ( Now she wants a new camera. lol )


----------



## Conspiracy

congrats on the new camera


----------



## MistaBernie

I think you are going to like that 60D. I liked mine quite a bit but side-graded to the 7D.

If your mom is paitient, rumor has it that the 70D is going to be announced soon, and it may incorporate a 5D3-like focusing system... Mom gets the 60D, you get the 70D, everyone is happy


----------



## eltocliousus

Using this bag:



Fujifilm X-Pro 1
fujinon 35mm f1.4
fujinon 18mm f2.0
Fujifilm X10
5 or so lens hoods and a few UV filters (for lens protection)
My phone
Dell streak 7 tablet
A few microfiber cloths
1000 lumen flashlight and spare battery
Cheap YN-462 camera flash
Steel table tripod (15cm maximum)
One spare battery for both cameras, 16gb SD card CL10, 8gb SD card CL4, 8gb microSD CL2
Keys on lanyard with 2x 8gb memory sticks and a 16gb in the bag, used for backups of files/picture/music
A few camera straps and wrist straps, all stock and a gordy hand strap (that gets no use)
Usually a book if I'm reading one, currently reading game of thrones.


----------



## Flatteus

*Camera:*
Eos 600D
Eos 600

*Lenses:*
Canon 18-55mm kit lens
Sigma 50mm
Canon EF 35-135mm f3.5-4.5
Canon EF 100-300mm f5.6
Canon EF 50mm f1.8


----------



## JoshuaaT

Canon T1i

Sigma 55-200mm
Sigma 18-50mm
Canon EF 50mm 1.8

Meike LP-E5 Battery Grip
SanDisk Ultra 32GB SDHC
Duracell 4GB SDHC
Backup 2GB SD
Four LP-E5 Batteries


----------



## Jerald

*Bag* - Crumpler 7MDH
*Camera* - Nikon D700 w/ MB-D12 and BL-3
*Lenses* -Tokina AT-X PRO 20-35mm f/2.8, Sigma 24-70mm f/2.8 EX DG Macro, Nikon 70-300mm f/4.5-5.6G VR,
Nikon AF Nikkor 50mm f/1.4D, aaand Tokina AT-X Pro 100mm f/2.8 Macro (I always have 3-4 in the bag)
*Flash* - Nikon SB700
*Other stuff in bag* - Nikon MC-36, Lenspen, Giottos Rocket Blower, BlackRapid RS-7, BlackRapid BRYCE-1, body cap and lens caps


----------



## Holy_COW

Nikon D50 (got it before DSRL were cool







) with Gitzo tripod quick detach plate
18-200 VR ED IFS
50mm 1.8
Nikkor Circular Polarizer
Cleaning kit
Extra memory cards
Small tripod for the compact camera

And in a separate bag my Gitzo tripod


----------



## falseaddiction

Canon 60 D
18-200 mm
Lens solution


----------



## cpcnick

Whats in the bag !......

The bag is a flipside 400aw

Canon 7D
18-135 3.5 to 5.6 IS USM Lens
55-250 4-5.6 IS USM lens
75-300 4-5.6 IS USM lens
A variable ND filter (Chinese but works a treat to be honest)
several other filters from UV/Polaroid etc
4 ring lights (led type)
1800 lumen led torch
200 lumen led reflex torch focused beem 200 mtrs throw
1600 variable focus led torch
wireless remote
time laps remote
battery grip

tripod Manfrotto 055xprob with a 804rc2 head in its own bag mbag80pn

why so many lights you may ask !....... i do caving/mining and potholing photography as well as night photography etc







....., i never use a flash for underground work as it kills the atmosphere


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

*Bags:* Domke F-2
Domke F-5XZ

*Body:* Canon Eos 7D
Canon Eos 400D (backup)

*Lenses:* Canon 17-55mm f/2.8 IS USM
Canon 100mm f/2.8 L IS USM
Canon 70-200mm f/2.8 L IS II USM
Canon 50mm f/1.8
Samyang 8mm fisheye

*Other:* Canon TC 1.4x
Manfrotto tripod (don't remember the number)
Manfrotto monopod

That's it I think


----------



## TOLSTOY

BODY- Canon 50d

GLASS-
Canon ef-s 18-55 IS
SIGMA ex 30mm 1.4
Canon ef 100mm 2.8 macro lens

And a lot of plastic bags for rainy days


----------



## sizif

Nikon d80+md8
Sigma 18-50/2.8
Nikkor 80-200/2.8 AF-D
Nikon sb 26
Lowepro Fastpack 350


----------



## banksy055

Canon Rebel T3i

Canon EF 50mm f/1.4 USM

Slow and steady...


----------



## Mongol

D7000
35DX
50mm 1.8
Tokina 100mm
SB700


----------



## AoHxBram

bag: Lowerpro flipside aw400
in the bag :
Canon 1100D (Rebel T3)
1100D battery grip
Canon EF 28-70mm f3.5
Canon EF-s 18-55 III f3.5 kitlens
Canon EF-s 18-55 IS II f3.5 /w sunhood
Canon EF-s 55-250 II IS f4.5 /w Sunhood
Canon EOS to T-mount
Maglite 3 D-cell led.

Velbon V-80 tripod.


----------



## Prpntblr95

Bag - Lowepro Flipside 300, Canon Deluxe 200EG
Camera - Canon 1DMKII, Canon 40D w/ Grip
Lenses - Canon 70-200L f/4 USM, Canon 300L f/4 IS USM
Flash - YN 560
Other stuff in bag - Body caps, spare batteries, chargers, CF cards, lens cleaning kit, sweatbands for shooting paintball.


----------



## Eggs and bacon

Bag, satchel with 3 spaces insert

cameras: K1000 and d3200

Glass: super takumar 50 f/1.4, super takumar 28 f/3.5 Nikkor af-s 35 g f/1.8, Nikkor af-s 55-300 f/4.5-5.6. and occasionally the kit lens when i know i need the wide angle part of it.

macbook

various bits and pieces, filters spare film and batteries etc.


----------



## AoHxBram

bag: Lowerpro flipside aw400
in the bag :
Canon EOS 5D Mark 2 Gripped
Canon EF 24-105 F/4L IS USM
Canon EF 70-200 F/2.8L IS USM (type1)
Some CF cards
Canon Speedlite 580EX II
Maglite 3 D-cell led.
Mini Maglite
Bunch of filters.

Velbon V-80 Special tripod.


----------



## Kilauea

*Body*
Olympus OM-D E-M5

*Glass*
Olympus 12-50mm
Olympus 40-150mm
Olympus 45mm F1.8

*Flash*
FL-300R

*Bag*
Retrospective 5


----------



## robchaos

Bag: tenba shootout mini
Body: d300
Glass: 18-70 3.5-4.5, 80-200 2.8, 2x tc.
Wired 10p shutter release, cleaning wipes, spare batteries, qr plate, lenspen, etc.


----------



## YP5 Toronto

Canon 7D Gripped |Tokina 11-16 | Sigma 30mm F1.4 |Canon EF 24-70L | |Canon EF 70-200L F2.8IS MKI |Sigma 530DG | Giottos 9360 | Giottos MH-1301 | Giottos MH656 | Spyder2Pro | Kata 3IN1-20 | Kata Bumblebee UL-222


----------



## ivr56

*Camera Bag:*
D3100 w/Standard 18-55mm Lens
Additional Battery and Lens Cleaners

*Usual Kit (For Filming):*
Sunpak D6000PG Tripod
DIY Fig-Rig
Sketchbook
Macbook Pro 13"
250GB External Drive


----------



## Gardnerphotos




----------



## sub50hz

Incase DSLR Sling
Hasselblad 501C/M + 80mm Planar T*
Fuji X100
1 box Tmax400, 120
Calumet DFM-3


----------



## mrhiab

Hard Case
Gripped Canon 50D
EF 28-135mm IS USM
EF-S 55-250mm IS USM
EF 50mm
EFS 18-55 IS
Canon Speedlite 430EX II
3 spare batteries, cleaning supplies, filters, and gadgets.

Someday I'll get L glass


----------



## 341084

Bag: Booqbag Python Courier

Body: Canon 5D MKII

Lenses:
- Canon 85mm f/1.2L USM
- Canon 24-70mm f/2.8 II USM
- Canon 50mm f/1.2L II
- Canon 70-200mm f/2.8L II USM

I love black and red.


----------



## Conspiracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dvniel*
> 
> Bag: Booqbag Python Courier
> 
> Body: Canon 5D MKII
> 
> Lenses:
> - Canon 85mm f/1.2L USM
> - Canon 24-70mm f/2.8 II USM
> - Canon 50mm f/1.2L II
> - Canon 70-200mm f/2.8L II USM
> 
> I love black and red.


nice kit!!!!!!!!!!!!!









im a huge fan of the 70-200 mkII. just wish i actually owned one. I borrow a copy from my college whenever i want to use it. i just feel weird if i try to keep it for really long, dont want them to think im trying to keep it lol


----------



## scottath

Needed a refresh here:

| Canon 5D2/7D/550D | 17-40 F4L | 28-75mm f2.8 Tamron | Canon 70-200 F2.8L IS II | Canon EF 85mm f1.8 | Zeiss 50mm F2 Makro | Lee Filters


----------



## 341084

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conspiracy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dvniel*
> 
> Bag: Booqbag Python Courier
> 
> Body: Canon 5D MKII
> 
> Lenses:
> - Canon 85mm f/1.2L USM
> - Canon 24-70mm f/2.8 II USM
> - Canon 50mm f/1.2L II
> - Canon 70-200mm f/2.8L II USM
> 
> I love black and red.
> 
> 
> 
> nice kit!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im a huge fan of the 70-200 mkII. just wish i actually owned one. I borrow a copy from my college whenever i want to use it. i just feel weird if i try to keep it for really long, dont want them to think im trying to keep it lol
Click to expand...

I would borrow it as much as I could! Better than paying to rent the lens.


----------



## Infrabasse

Sorry did you say bag or wheelbarrow?

Pentax K-5
Pentax K-30
Pentax 10-17mm 3.5-4.5 fisheye zoom
Sigma 10-20mm 4-5.6
Sigma 30mm 1.4
Pentax 35mm 2.4
Sigma 50mm 2.8
Tamron 17-50mm 2.8
Sigma 17-70mm 2.8-4
Pentax 18-135mm 3.5-5.6 WR
Pentax 55-300mm 4-5.8
Tamron 70-200mm 2.8 (the old one)

Helios 44-2
Pentacon 135mm 2.8

Pentax Q
01 prime
02 normal zoom

Metz 58 AF-2
2x Yongnuo YN-560 II
6x Cactus v5 triggers


----------



## Professional

Most of those are in many bags, but those are my equipment list:

Bodies

Digital:
Hasselblad H4D-60

Canon EOS 1DX
Canon EOS 1Ds Mark III
Canon EOS 1D Mark III [Blue Dot]
Canon EOS 1Ds Mark II
Canon EOS 5D
Canon EOS 1D MarkII N
Canon EOS 30D
Canon EOS 350D (w/BG-E3)
Nikon CoolPix 8800

Lenses

Hasselblad HC 2.8/80mm
Hasselblad HCD 3.5/28mm
Hasselblad HC 4/120mm Macro

Canon EF 300mm f2.8L IS USM
Canon EF 70-200mm f2.8L IS USM [sold]
Canon EF 70-200mm f2.8L IS USM II
Canon EF 24-70mm f/2.8L USM
Canon EF 16-35mm f/2.8L USM
Canon EF 24-105mm f/4L USM
Canon EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6L IS USM
Canon EF-s 10-22mm f/3.5-4.5 USM
Canon EF 135mm f/2.0L USM
Canon EF 100mm f/2.8 Macro USM
Canon EF 28-90mm f/4-5.6 II (Sold)
Canon EF 85mm f/1.8 USM
Canon EF 50mm f/1.4 USM
Canon EF 50mm f/1.8 II
Canon EF 15mm f/2.8 Fisheye USM
Canon EF-S 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 II[kit lens]

Sigma 12-24mm F4.5-5.6 EX DG ASP. HSM
Sigma 17-35mm F2.8-4 EX DG ASP. HSM (Sold)
Sigma 70-300mm F4-5.6 APO DG Macro (Sold)
Sigma 8mm F4 EX DG Circular Fisheye

Lensbaby

Film:
Hasselblad 501C/M
Mamiya RZ67 Pro II
Mamiya 7II
Fuji GSW690III
Holga Pinhole 120WPC
Holga 120N Kit

Shen Hao HZX45 IIA
Speed Graphic Pacemaker 4x5
Crown Graphic 4x5

Accessories

Canon Extender EF 1.4xII
Canon Extender EF 2xII
Canon Filter UV[1x] 58mm
Canon Flash Speedlite 580EXII
Canon Flash Speedlite 580EX
Canon Remote Controller RC-1
Canon Extension Tubes 12, 25 II
Gitzo GT5540
Gitzo GT2541LS
Gitzo GT3541LS
Gitzo GT1540T
Manfrotto 190XPROB Tripod + 804RC2 Head
Manfrotto 679B Monopod
Manfrotto 322RC2 Head
Epson P-4000
VoSonic VP8860 500GB
Epson Stylus Pro 3800
Epson perfection V750 Pro
Quantum Battery Turbo for flash 580EX + CZ cable
Hoya ND Filter 77mm
Hoya Softening Filter 77mm [broken]
Cokin UV 77mm
Cokin P-holder + adaptor ring [77mm]
B+W 77mm Kassm. MRC CPL
B+W ND 110 [1000x]
Singh-Ray VariND wide angle
Singh-Ray Reverse ND 0.6 4x6"
Hitech GND filters soft edge [0.3, 0.6, 0.9, 1.2] (P-series)
Hitech GND filters [0.9sft&hrd, 1.2sft&hrd, 0.6sft, 0.3sft] (4x5")
LEE 4x4" ND filters [0.3, 0.6, 0.9] Polyester
LEE 4x4" ND filter 0.6 Glass
Marumi UV Filter 58mm
Marumai Circualr Polarizer Filter 58mm
Hensel Lightings 2x 1000Ws Expert Pro Plus kit [1 softbox + 1 Unmbrella + 2 stands + 1 Bag]
3x Hensel Expert Pro Plus 500Ws
Profoto Pro7-B2 Battery Pack
Profoto Pro Ringlight 2
Profoto Wide Soft Reflector

Apple MacBook Pro, 2.4GHZ,4GB RAM, 160GB HD 7200rpm, 17" High Res. wide screen[Matte] 10.4 OSX [not looking for upgrading to Leopard yet].
Apple MacBook Pro 13" [late 2009] with 2GB RAM
Apple Mac Mini 4GB
Apple Cinema Display 30"
Eizo ColorEdge CG222W

Many books, and some other accessories.


----------



## Eggs and bacon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Professional*
> 
> Most of those are in many bags, but those are my equipment list:
> 
> Bodies
> 
> Digital:
> Hasselblad H4D-60
> 
> Canon EOS 1DX
> Canon EOS 1Ds Mark III
> Canon EOS 1D Mark III [Blue Dot]
> Canon EOS 1Ds Mark II
> Canon EOS 5D
> Canon EOS 1D MarkII N
> Canon EOS 30D
> Canon EOS 350D (w/BG-E3)
> Nikon CoolPix 8800
> 
> Lenses
> 
> Hasselblad HC 2.8/80mm
> Hasselblad HCD 3.5/28mm
> Hasselblad HC 4/120mm Macro
> 
> Canon EF 300mm f2.8L IS USM
> Canon EF 70-200mm f2.8L IS USM [sold]
> Canon EF 70-200mm f2.8L IS USM II
> Canon EF 24-70mm f/2.8L USM
> Canon EF 16-35mm f/2.8L USM
> Canon EF 24-105mm f/4L USM
> Canon EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6L IS USM
> Canon EF-s 10-22mm f/3.5-4.5 USM
> Canon EF 135mm f/2.0L USM
> Canon EF 100mm f/2.8 Macro USM
> Canon EF 28-90mm f/4-5.6 II (Sold)
> Canon EF 85mm f/1.8 USM
> Canon EF 50mm f/1.4 USM
> Canon EF 50mm f/1.8 II
> Canon EF 15mm f/2.8 Fisheye USM
> Canon EF-S 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 II[kit lens]
> 
> Sigma 12-24mm F4.5-5.6 EX DG ASP. HSM
> Sigma 17-35mm F2.8-4 EX DG ASP. HSM (Sold)
> Sigma 70-300mm F4-5.6 APO DG Macro (Sold)
> Sigma 8mm F4 EX DG Circular Fisheye
> 
> Lensbaby
> 
> Film:
> Hasselblad 501C/M
> Mamiya RZ67 Pro II
> Mamiya 7II
> Fuji GSW690III
> Holga Pinhole 120WPC
> Holga 120N Kit
> 
> Shen Hao HZX45 IIA
> Speed Graphic Pacemaker 4x5
> Crown Graphic 4x5
> 
> Accessories
> 
> Canon Extender EF 1.4xII
> Canon Extender EF 2xII
> Canon Filter UV[1x] 58mm
> Canon Flash Speedlite 580EXII
> Canon Flash Speedlite 580EX
> Canon Remote Controller RC-1
> Canon Extension Tubes 12, 25 II
> Gitzo GT5540
> Gitzo GT2541LS
> Gitzo GT3541LS
> Gitzo GT1540T
> Manfrotto 190XPROB Tripod + 804RC2 Head
> Manfrotto 679B Monopod
> Manfrotto 322RC2 Head
> Epson P-4000
> VoSonic VP8860 500GB
> Epson Stylus Pro 3800
> Epson perfection V750 Pro
> Quantum Battery Turbo for flash 580EX + CZ cable
> Hoya ND Filter 77mm
> Hoya Softening Filter 77mm [broken]
> Cokin UV 77mm
> Cokin P-holder + adaptor ring [77mm]
> B+W 77mm Kassm. MRC CPL
> B+W ND 110 [1000x]
> Singh-Ray VariND wide angle
> Singh-Ray Reverse ND 0.6 4x6"
> Hitech GND filters soft edge [0.3, 0.6, 0.9, 1.2] (P-series)
> Hitech GND filters [0.9sft&hrd, 1.2sft&hrd, 0.6sft, 0.3sft] (4x5")
> LEE 4x4" ND filters [0.3, 0.6, 0.9] Polyester
> LEE 4x4" ND filter 0.6 Glass
> Marumi UV Filter 58mm
> Marumai Circualr Polarizer Filter 58mm
> Hensel Lightings 2x 1000Ws Expert Pro Plus kit [1 softbox + 1 Unmbrella + 2 stands + 1 Bag]
> 3x Hensel Expert Pro Plus 500Ws
> Profoto Pro7-B2 Battery Pack
> Profoto Pro Ringlight 2
> Profoto Wide Soft Reflector
> 
> Apple MacBook Pro, 2.4GHZ,4GB RAM, 160GB HD 7200rpm, 17" High Res. wide screen[Matte] 10.4 OSX [not looking for upgrading to Leopard yet].
> Apple MacBook Pro 13" [late 2009] with 2GB RAM
> Apple Mac Mini 4GB
> Apple Cinema Display 30"
> Eizo ColorEdge CG222W
> 
> Many books, and some other accessories.


----------



## Professional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggs and bacon*


Drooling on my gear? I am drooling on others gear somewhere who are Professionals and they have more or higher end than what i have


----------



## Eggs and bacon

There are many things I would do to own a film AND digital hasselblad.

Also what's higher end then a digital hasselblad? Mamiya leaf sinar?


----------



## Professional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggs and bacon*
> 
> There are many things I would do to own a film AND digital hasselblad.
> 
> Also what's higher end then a digital hasselblad? Mamiya leaf sinar?


Phase One, even Leaf is overcoming Hasselblad, both have 80mp digital backs and Hasselblad doesn't have, i don't consider that Hasselblad 200MS as 200mp, i have Hasselblad and i wish to have 80mp from Phase One.


----------



## sub50hz

I loved our Phase One at work until we were forced to sell it.


----------



## Conspiracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sub50hz*
> 
> I loved our Phase One at work until we were forced to sell it.


-_- you should have offered to help sell it and then just took it home and enjoyed it for a while like a few years haha


----------



## El-Fuego

Canon 60D,
2 SD cards,
lens cleaning liquid/cloth
Tamron 70-300
Canon 50mm1.8
Canon 18-55mm
usb cables
remote shutter
tripod quick mount


----------



## johnvosh

Bag: Lowepro Nova 140AW

Body: Nikon D5100

Lenses:
- Nikon AF-S 18-55mm VR (came as a kit)

Other:
- 2 SD cards


----------



## Oscuro

Lowepro Flipside 200 (need to replace this thing, awkward and clunky to use)

Nikon D70
AFS 18-70 f3.5-4.5 G
Nikon 50mm f/1.8 D
Micro-Nikkor-P Auto 55m f/3.5

Velbon Sherpa 200r

3 CF cards, (1 x 2gb, 2 x 4gb)

One of these days I will have money to upgrade the body, get a nice wide angle lens and a telephoto.....one of these days...


----------



## Jixr

LowPro Sling backpack, a bit cramped, but holds all my crap lol, kinda have to play tetris to fit everything in, but it works.

Canon T3i w/ battery grip
2 cleaning cloths
lens wipes
extra Battery
2 16gb mem cards
Canon 40mm 2.8
Canon 50mm 1.8
Canon 18-55 kit lens ( I should just toss the thing )
Tamron 70-300mm
Rokinon 8mm Fisheye
Small set of filters for my 50/40mm
a "terrorist scarf" the thing has many uses
Home made shutter release ( old headphones and a flashlight )
charger, cables, etc

I'd rather have everything with me than leaving something at home and finding myself needing it while i'm out.

Hopefully soon I'll be able to try to pick up a Canon 70-200mm L 4, and if I do I'll sell off my tamron, the kit lens, and maybe trade the fish for an ultra wide, then I'll have all the lens's I'll ever need ( as well as more space in my bag )


----------



## TheOwlHootHoot

*Body*
Nikon D3100
Nikon D80
Minolta Maxxum 9000
Sony Handycam HDR (Does that count?)

*Lens*
Nikon AF-S Nikkor 24-120mm f3.5-5.6
Nikon AF-S Nikkor 18-55mm f3.5-5.6
Nikon AF-S VR Nikkor 70-200mm f2.8
Nikon Nikkor 50mm f1.8
Nikon AF Nikkor Micro 105mm f2.8
Nikon AF Nikkor 70-300mm f4-5.6
Tokina Fisheye 10-17mm f3.5-4.5
Nikon AF-S Teleconverter 2x

*Other*
Minolta Maxxum 4000 AF (Flash)
Tripod
Mono-pod
Shutter release
3x 32gb SD cards
1x Extra Battery for both bodies
LowePro Backpack
Collection of tons of filters of different varieties

Awkwardly I also have like 6gb worth of compact flash cards that have yet to be taken out of the bag as well.


----------



## sub50hz

X-Pro 1 :: 35/1.4
GA645i
Surface RT
WiFi Pineapple
3300mAh battery pack
USB to RJ-45

This is just my everyday carry-along stuff, no way in hell would I carry everything I own at once.


----------



## michintom

Update on my gear.

*Body*
Nikon D7100

*Lens*
Nikkor 35mm f1.8g
Nikkor 50mm f1.8g
Sigma 17-70mm Contemporary
Sigma 70-200mm f2.8 OS

*Other*
Mefoto Tripod
Sigma 1.4x Teleconverter
Nikon MC-DC2


----------



## district11

Lowepro slingshot 200

Nikon D200 + Battery grip

Nikkor 50mm f1.8
Nikkor 17-55mm f2.8
Nikkor 70-200mm f2.8 VR

3 x EN-EL3e Batteries
3 x Sandisk Extreme 3 CF cards


----------



## Murder3D

Nikon D7100
Nikon MB-D15 Battery Grip
Nikkor Micro 40mm f/2.8
Nikkor 18-105mm f/3.5-5.6
Sigma 10-20mm f/4-5.6

Plus a Cokin GND Holder, some Cokin GND Filters, an ND8 Filter, 2 SanDisk 8GB cards and some other stuff I can't remember atm.


----------



## freitz

No Bag still lol

Canon 6D
Canon 40mm Pancake
24-105 L
Lens Pen Kit.
Rocket Air Large
Ipad Mini


----------



## PCModderMike

Posting what's in your camera bag....without actually having a camera bag....


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Posting what's in your camera bag....without actually having a camera bag....




Oh I got one. Fits everything I need and is even splash proof.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freitz*
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I got one. Fits everything I need and is even splash proof.












Hey I guess if it works for ya...


----------



## mossberg385t

Gripped 7D
24-70 f/2.8 L II
Tamron 90mm f/2.8 Macro (Sweet sexy awesomeness)
Intervalometer
580EX II
Giottos lens cleaning kit


----------



## mossberg385t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freitz*
> 
> No Bag still lol
> 
> Canon 6D
> Canon 40mm Pancake
> 24-105 L
> Lens Pen Kit.
> Rocket Air Large
> Ipad Mini


Those 40 pancakes and awesome I gave mine to my brother, best glass for the $$ out there imo


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mossberg385t*
> 
> Those 40 pancakes and awesome I gave mine to my brother, best glass for the $$ out there imo


Agreed. I like it better than the 50mm 1.8

Though I just traded mine for a trade+cash for a 17-40mm f4 L


----------



## freitz

I didn't post when I received the bag. Here is my current camera bag. Billingham Hadley Pro, Snapped this after a downpour

http://www.flickr.com/photos/freitz1/10526907205/
Billingham Hadley Pro (1 of 1) by freitz1, on Flickr


----------



## Gigalisk

I just upgraded.

Canon 6D
Battery Grip (in the mail)

Opteka 6.5mm Fisheye
Canon EF 50mm 1.4 USM
Canon EF 17-40 USM L
Canon EF 24-105 IS USM L

YongNuo YN560EX
Canon 530 EX
Canon 480 EX

Photo King Remote Flash Transmitter w/ 2 Receivers

Hoya 77mm Filter Kit
- Neutral Density
- Circular Polarising
- UV

Manfrotto Tripod and Monopod
Opteka SteadyVid Pro

Samsung Galaxy Tab 10.1 running Android Jellybean
- Runs EOS Remote for Wifi connectivity to my camera, remote focus and shutter release

No bag yet...working on getting 2 custom Pelican Cases.


----------



## Kalavere

*Body*
Canon 5D Mk III with the Canon BG-E11 Battery Grip.

*Glass*
Canon EF 50mm - f/1.4 USM.
Canon EF 24-70mm F/2.8L USM.
Canon EF 70-200mm f/2.8 L USM.
Canon EF 16-35mm f/2.8L II USM.
Canon EF 100mm f/2.8 USM.

*Bags*
ThinkTank Glass Taxi.
ThinkTank Retrospective 20.

*Accessories*
3x Canon Speedlite 580EX II.
Hahnel Tuff TTL triggers and receivers.
Westcott Apollo 36 x 48".
Lastolite Ezybox 90cm. (Best softbox ever)
Various B&W ND filters and a Hoya 10 stop ND.
Manfroto Ballhead & tripod.
Giottos lightstands with Manfroto heads.
Rogue Flashbender, gels and mini softbox attachment
BlackRapid Sport strap, I only ever use for weddings I don't like straps much.

I shoot the odd wedding and portrait session hence the plethora of staple lenses. ^_^
But I mostly shoot as a hobby, when I have time.


----------



## michintom

Switched to Canon









*Body*
Canon 5D Mark III

*Lens*
Canon 40mm f2.8 STM
Canon 50mm f1.8 II
Canon 50mm f1.2 L

*Filters*
Hoya 77mm CPL
Hoya 77mm ND

*Other*
Mefoto Tripod
Canon RC-6

Just need to get a 24mm L and 135mm L and I'm set


----------



## Jixr

I think for my birthday i'm going to try to upgrade to a full frame. or at the very least a 70d/7d
But i need to get my hands on a 70-200mm first. I rented one and loved it.


----------



## MistaBernie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michintom*
> 
> Switched to Canon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Body*
> Canon 5D Mark III
> 
> *Lens*
> Canon 40mm f2.8 STM
> Canon 50mm f1.8 II
> Canon 50mm f1.2 L
> 
> *Filters*
> Hoya 77mm CPL
> Hoya 77mm ND
> 
> *Other*
> Mefoto Tripod
> Canon RC-6
> 
> Just need to get a 24mm L and 135mm L and I'm set


The image quality on the 135L is awesome (especially for the price).


----------



## northernhorn

I've currently carrying a Sony NEX 7 with the stock 18-55mm lens. I'm looking for a nice fast prime lens for it.

I carry it all in a Acme Union Messenger Bag - http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B004R6V99O/ref=ya_aw_oh_pit


----------



## Jixr

just picked up an ipad and camera connection kit.

works decently for uploading pictures while away from my computer. Over the past week I was on vacation and it allowed me to upload some to facebook and check others and stuff, though I only shoot RAW, and should probably shoot raw+jpg next time i'm planning on doing that as the raw files take awhile to import to the ipad.

though its too big to fit in my camera bag which is a shame, as I love my bag and have only had it for a few months. ( one of those military style messenger bag things )
which is fine, as i'm starting to run out of space in the thing anyway, and out in todays public society anything 'military' looking is highly suspicious. I got stopped recently by a cop guarding the capitol building asking me to open my bag, said I looked suspicious. Also tired of military guys asking me if i'm in the military. Suppose I should have bought a black one instead of desert tan. ( but i like the color )


----------



## michintom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaBernie*
> 
> The image quality on the 135L is awesome (especially for the price).


Can't wait! I just got myself the 50mm f1.2 so I'm going to hold off a bit before I get myself the 24L and 135L


----------



## m3incorp

Tamrac Expedition 8 bag http://www.amazon.com/Tamrac-Expedition-Photo-Laptop-Backpack/dp/B00148XH5M/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1388720648&sr=8-1&keywords=tamrac+expedition+8

Filled with Canon 7D, Canon 10D, Canon 70-200mm F4L, Canon 70-300mm, Canon 85mm 1.8, Canon 50mm 1.8, Canon 50mm 1.4, Tamron 17-50mm 1.8, Canon 480EX II Flash, Sigma 500 DC Super Flash, 4 spare camera batteries, 40 GB of Compact Flash cards, 8 spare AA batteries, AA battery charger, Canon Camera battery charger. Weighs a ton. Tripod strapped outside.


----------



## hokiealumnus

Well, since my bag is complete for now, I guess I can post in this thread.









*Bag*

Tamrac Rally 6 (brown/tan) - Really like this bag. It's comfortable but doesn't look like a camera bag, which is good for security's sake. Side note - While it could probably physically be inserted into the bag, I don't think this bag is necessarily a good fit for a gripped body. A good sized body without a grip fits well.

*Body*

Canon 70D - Thread here showing its performance.

*Lenses*

Canon EF-S 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS STM
Canon EF-S 18-135mm f/3.5-5.6 IS - Thread on it here.

The former resides in the bag to be switched in the event I record video (it is absolutely silent). The latter is on the camera most of the time.

Heh, the other lens area is generally taken up by snacks and/or a water bottle to facilitate the pumping of sustenance into the kiddo when he's hungry/thirsty. In the event I can get a third lens, once the snacks are gone, there is enough room for any lens I could possibly afford in the other pocket.

*In the Front Pocket*

In the nick knack pocket resides a spare 16GB SD card, the charger, a lens hood for the 18-135 in the event I decide to use it (rare), a USB cable just in case and a small P&S for the aforementioned kiddo to use when he feels the urge to take photos with daddy.


----------



## pelplouffe

Canon XS
Tameron 17-50 2.8 vc
Kit Lens
Canon 80-250


----------



## jimmyc1

For a typical shoot (mostly video)
1DC
5DmkIII
Canon L Lenses
Filters


----------



## newone757

Here's a cooked iPhone image of my bag.

X-T1, X-E1, some straps if needed, xf55200, xf35, xf18, xf27, and hoods, X-T1 flash, youngnuo wireless receivers, spare batt, wallcharger, 2 lens pens, and canon lens pouch for my loose items. All of this fits inside this cheap messenger bag from forever21 men with a dslr camera insert pouch to make it a camera bag.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Well where do i start?

i have this huge bag to hold all my gear: http://www.thinktankphoto.com/products/logisticsmanager30.aspx

example pic:
Sony a7 with Metabones Canon EF adapter, with Zeiss Distagon 35mm f/2 on it:
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B_v6kMgAqVkppamJPcXg2UlU/edit?usp=sharing

In it is:

Cameras:
Sony a7 with VG-C1EM battery grip
Sony a99

Adapters:
Canon EF to E mount Metabones III
LA-EA4 A mount to E mount
Minolta MD to E Mount Metabones

Lenses:

Minolta MD:
Rokkor 58mm f/1.2

Canon EF:
Zeiss Distagon 35mm f/2 Canon mount
Canon 24-105mm f/4 L

E mount:
Sony Zeiss FE SEL2470Z 24-70mm F/4

A-mount:
Sigma 50-500mm f/4-6.3
Sigma 12-24mm f/4.5-5.6
Sigma 28mm f/1.8
Tamron 28-75mm f/2.8
Tamron 28-105mm f/2.8 (Only lens of its exact specs, too bad it's not all that sharp wide open :/)
Tamron 28-300mm f/3.5-6.3
Minolta 50mm f/1.7

Well, some mid-range zoom ranges in the 24-105mm area i do have quite a bit, just not sure which one to sell. Probably the Tamron 28-105mm f/2.8, but that one's the only lens of its specs again, so im not sure.

Still not done.

Two copies of:
Sony UWP-V1 wireless lav mics

1 copy of:
Sony ECM-55b wired lav
Sony ECM-cg50 shotgun mic
Rode VideoPro shotgun mic

And i think i have a HG flash, some cheap Sony $140 flash, i forget what was it, easy to forget when one has all this crap, lol.

Oh, yea, SD cards, right, i have

Sandisk 64GB UHS-II (this is the fastest SD card out now, 280 MB/S, its like SSD speeds lol)(
Sandisk 64GB UHS-I
Lexar 128GB UHS-I
Sandisk 32GB UHS-I

And an audio only recorder, the Zoom H4N.


----------



## Durdle Class A

D800 usually with Nikon 24-70mm f/2.8 mounted

Other lenses I could possibly bring depending on situation:

Tokina 11-16mm f/2.8 (used at 16mm which covers full frame) (had this before I switched to full frame)
Nikon 50mm f/1.8 - when travelling light
Nikon 70-200 f/2.8 VR II

Nikon SB-700 Flash - usually don't use it outside
Rode Videomic Pro
Off Brand Shutter Release Cable

Various filters:
77mm clear - rarely use unless I'm going to a seriously dirty environment
77mm ND - long exposures

Always:
Giottos Rocket Blower
Lens Pen

Think Tank Retrospective 7 Bag

Sandisk Extreme Pro CF UDMA 7 32GB 160MB/s
Sandisk Extreme CF UDMA 7 32GB 120MB/s
Sandisk Extreme Pro SD UHS-1 16GB 95 MB/s
Sandisk Extreme Pro SD UHS-1 8GB 95 MB/s


----------



## WroLeader

Haha, I'm fairly jealous. The only thing on my bag is the camera itself (Nikon D40) with the lens it came with, battery charger, a lens cleaning solution, a cloth and a couple SD cards.

Oh, and a couple spare batteries.


----------



## xenophobe

In my small camera bag?

Canon 5dMkII
100mmL macro
70-300L
35L

In my big bag:
85LII
14LII
24-105L

Plus a bunch of B&H filters, misc cleaning stuff, cheap flashes with cheap triggers.... etc...

I'd have to say my 3 favorite lenses are the 35, the 70-300 and the 100mm. The 14 is really difficult to use because it's so wide. The 85 barely gets any use. The 35 or 70-300 are usually on the camera. Depends on what I need, but the 35L is probably my favorite for just taking shots and the macro is just scary sharp. I really like the 24-105 but I'd rather use a prime.


----------



## `br4dz-

Canon 100D/SL1

EF-S 10-18 STM w/ EW-73C hood
EF-S 18-55mm STM w/ EW-63C hood
EF-S 55-250 STM w/ 3rd party ET-63 hood
EF 50mm f/1.8 II

Hoya HMC circular polarizer, some lens cleaning materials, second battery


----------



## Conspiracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *`br4dz-*
> 
> Canon 100D/SL1
> 
> EF-S 10-18 STM w/ EW-73C hood
> EF-S 18-55mm STM w/ EW-63C hood
> EF-S 55-250 STM w/ 3rd party ET-63 hood
> EF 50mm f/1.8 II
> 
> Hoya HMC circular polarizer, some lens cleaning materials, second battery


nice lightweight DSLR kit


----------



## Khaled G

I'm just starting...

*Camera*

Canon 700D

*Lenses*

EF-S 18-55 F/3.5/5.6 IS STM
EF 50mm F/1.8 STM

Maybe a zoom later if something doesn't comeup and steal my money


----------



## xp4life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimmyc1*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For a typical shoot (mostly video)
> 1DC
> 5DmkIII
> Canon L Lenses
> Filters


Where did u get the bag?


----------



## TheOwlHootHoot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xp4life*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jimmyc1*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For a typical shoot (mostly video)
> 1DC
> 5DmkIII
> Canon L Lenses
> Filters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did u get the bag?
Click to expand...

Looks like a Lowepro runner.


----------



## Arne Saknussemm

D700
D810

70-200 f/2.8G ED VR II
14-24 f/2.8G ED
24mm f/1.4G
50 f/1.4G
58mm f/1.4G
85 f/1.4G
remote, chargers, batteries... bits and bobs

Passport


----------



## claudiu2008

hi all!!!

ALL PRODUCT NIKON. (THE BAG TOO)

d750
20mm 1.8
24-70mm 2.8
70-300mm VR
sb-700


----------



## muscleking

acquired a wife recently and added some more gears (and sold a lot as well lol)

1D 4.2MP (amazing brand new condition for collector keep)
1DS Mark II
70D
300mm 2.8L non IS
400mm 2.8L IS II
1.4x III
2x III
70-200mm 2.8 non IS
50mm 1.8II
580ex II
EF-S 55-250mm IS II
Gitzo GT3530 tripod
Manfrotto 457B tripod
Wimberley Gimbal II
Manfrotto 468MGRC2
Kirk BH-3


----------



## herkalurk

Yikes, that's a small fortune there.

Wife and I are selling our house, some of the profit is going to buy us a Battery Grip and batteries for a 5D M II, 100-400MM f4 IS II, and 2X magnifier. That will compliment the 5D M II, 50 MM f 1.8 IS, and 28-135 MM f2.8 IS we already have.

Some of the other profit is going into a pair of GTX 1080s, but that's another thread.


----------



## Cheesepolice

I'm keeping it simple:

Fuji X-M1
Fujinon XC 16-50mm f/3.5-5.6 OIS
Fujinon XF 35mm F2

I'd like to get a new body with PDAF and a viewfinder, but will wait and see if a X-T20 or X-E3 will become a reality.


----------



## Artikbot

This:



-Cube i7 Stylus with keyboard cover and Wacom stylus

-EOS 5D Mark II

-EF 50mm f/1.4 USM

-EF 28mm f/1.8 USM

-Contax Zeiss Sonnar T* 135mm f/2.8 MMJ

-Kokin 3-stop resin grad ND

-Hoya Pro1 58mm CPL w/55->58mm step-up ring

-Spare battery

-Spare 16GB CF

-Knockoff IR remote

That's what goes inside the Manfrotto Street Messenger in front of the table most of the time. The boots obviously go over my feet.

I've got other bits and pieces (some film gear, a 450D and some other glass), but that's mostly what I take out. Sometimes the Zeiss stays at home, usually the tablet stays at home, but that's the gear that sees my bag the most.


----------



## Vigil

I can't tell if people on this thread are posting all of the camera equipment they own or what they genuinely carry with them on a frequent basis; if the latter, you guys sure are enthusiastic! There's no way I'd ever want to carry that much equipment with me. Heck, I often wonder if my setup is too big for everyday use (A7RII + FE 35 2.8).


----------



## Artikbot

5DII hangs from my hand 99% of the time. The rest is in the messenger bag, obviously.

Also, that's not an everyday carry!! That's what I take with me when I intend to take pictures for whatever reason.

everyday carry is a 450D with an Auto Cosinon MC 35mm f/2.8


----------



## Gigalisk

*I'm back, and heavily upgraded*

2018 was horrible, all my camera gear got robbed. 9k total, and insurance forked me.

Never the less, i will prevail. Switched to Nikon.

Nikon D850 and Nikon Z6
AF NIKKOR 80-400mm f4.5-5.6 VR
AF NIKKOR 85mm f1.8D
AFS NIKKOR 24-85mm f3.5-5.6
AF NIKKOR 50mm f1.8
AF NIKKOR Z 24-70mm f4 S
Nikon FTZ Adapter
Nikon Speedlite SB900
Yongnuo Wireless RF Transceivers
DJI Ronin-S Stabilizer
ATOMOS Ninja V 4k60p with Samsung 1TB SSD


----------



## BFRD

It is has been quite a while since I have posted. My camera setup has changed a bit.









Canon 5D Mk III









Canon EF 16-35mm f/2.8L II USM Ultra Wide Angle









Canon EF 100mm f/2.8L IS USM Macro









Canon EF 24-70mm f/2.8L II USM









Canon EF 70-200mm f/2.8L USM

Just for giggles (and a picture of one of the more recent super-moons...








Opteka 650-1300mm (with 2x- 1300-2600mm) Telephoto

I have a few other bits and bobs, but that is the main kit. All stuffed into a single lowepro bag (except for that last lens).


----------



## MistaBernie

... 

Literally the same first four in my bag. Nice. 

Add an 85 F/1.4L IS and a 135L and we're twinsies  

Well, minus the Opteka.. and I sold me 300L f/2.8L


----------



## WhiteWulfe

My bag has a few things in it...

Panasonic Lumix G85 (lately with the Lumix 12-60 f3.5-5.6 lens attached)
Olympus OM-D E-M5 mk II (typically with Olympus 14-150 f4-5.6 II attached)

Panasonic Lumix 25mm f1.7

.....
Eventually it will also see the Panasonic-Leica 15mm f1.7, Panasonic Lumix 42.5mm f1.7, Olympus 60mm f2.8 Macro, Olympus 17mm f1.2, and Olympus 25mm f1.2


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Who. I haven't seen this in forever.


I've got a
Canon T2i/550D
Canon 18-55 Kit lens
Canon 55-250 Non-stm
Rokinon 16mm F2 Cine
Canon 50mm F1.8 MkII


I'm hoping to soon sell the plastic fantastic and replace it with a Tamron 60mm F2 macro.
I'm also hoping to get a EOS m soon for that sweet sweet raw video.


----------



## iamjanco

Subbed.


----------



## Scott1541

I can't even remember if I've ever posted my bag in here before but its changed a lot since I used to be a regular here...
Generally speaking all my gear is never in the same bag at the same time but here's my extended 'bag'  

Nikon D600
Nikon D700
Nikon 16-35mm f/4 VR
Nikon 70-200mm f/2.8 VR
Nikon 28mm f/3.5 AI
Nikon 35mm f/2D
Nikon 50mm f/1.8D
Samyang 85mm f/1.4

*Film gear*
Nikon F5
Nikon FM
Nikon FE


----------



## MistaBernie

Recent acquisition: Canon EOS-R Mirrorless.


----------



## iamjanco

I guess I'll join officially now (just a sampling, a few of which are rather rare now; not shown: my studio lighting equipment and numerous other accessories):


----------



## von rottes

MY camera bag currently has...
D800
Vivitar Series 1 70-210 Ver.1
Vivitar Series 1 28-90
Spare 32gb sandisk ultra SD card
Yongnuo YN560-III and controller.
Peak Designs Slide summit edition strap and Capture pro.
Battery pack and USB-C cable for my phone

My second bag which is for my GF has:
D5300
Nikon 28-55 kit lens
Vivitar 28-85 *non-series 1*
some spare SD cards and that's about it for now... I think I might have my cleaning kit stashed in there as well.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

I just bought an EOS M today. I'll be getting it soon. Super stocked. If you don't know why, then just watch this video.


----------



## Faraz

Still using my D750 as my main camera but I recently got the Fuji X-T3 with the 35mm to take with me as an "EDC" camera.


----------



## sweffymo

I've recently taken the dive into full-frame with a Canon EOS RP. The Internet hates it because it can't do some video framerate or whatever but as a still photographer I love it. I also got myself a 16-35 f/4L IS USM and I am loving the combo, although I do wish I could afford the RF mount 15-35. I also have the normal suspects like a 50mm f/1.8, 85mm f/1.8, and a bunch of vintage M42 mount lenses that I use with a Fotasy adapter.

Coming from a 12-year-old EOS 30D, this is an insane jump!


----------



## MistaBernie

Wow, most definitely! EOS-RP to 30D is pretty much completely in every way. I love m EOS-R, just wish I had more time to shoot (though arguably I really should just toss the 85 on it and carry it with me when I bring my little dude out, especially with fall, foliage and random other things incoming). 

Also, take opinions with a grain of salt, especially negative ones. People will find just about any reason to complain. There are people that won't touch the EOS-R because it doesn't have dual card slots and say that they don't trust it in settings where that redundancy matters; meanwhile, there are tons of other people that basically say 'well, we've never had a problem with the single card slot before', or they come up with their own innovative solutions such as mobile transfer stations to get backups of shots, etc.


----------



## ntuason

Sony A7S II (Hate the focus point control, miss my Nikon D5), 16-35mm f/2.8 GM and 24-70mm f/2.8 GM.


----------



## Thready

A Godox flash, a bunch of AA batteries with various charges for my Godox flash, A bunch of tissues because I have allergies, an old water bottle I forgot to throw out, a phone charger, some SD cards with various amounts of storage left, an envelope with contracts in them, Some flash drives (I don't know why), and last but not least, lens caps that I can't find the lenses to.


----------



## JackCY

What camera bag? The camera is small enough to fit into a pocket and I don't need 10 spare lenses and other endless stuff to drag around. That's the beauty of a good old MILC with 1.5x crop. Tried DSLRs, expensive top models, so bulky it's insane, menus not intuitive at all, more of a put on a 3pod, set once and shoot, not carry around, change settings and adapt to changing conditions. Plus bulky cameras alienate everyone around when shooting in public.


----------



## MistaBernie

Really? This is a thread about What's in your Camera Bag in the photography subforum. Your reply is kind of like going into a 'what's in your gaming rig' thread and stating that your HTPC plays Minecraft just fine. Most of the folks that have replied to this thread have absolutely no problem carrying around a DSLR or a mirrorless camera with the lens (and even an extra lens if necessary) without a bulky bag, and shooting on the go without any issues. 



JackCY said:


> What camera bag? The camera is small enough to fit into a pocket and I don't need 10 spare lenses and other endless stuff to drag around. That's the beauty of a good old MILC with 1.5x crop. Tried DSLRs, expensive top models, so bulky it's insane, menus not intuitive at all, more of a put on a 3pod, set once and shoot, not carry around, change settings and adapt to changing conditions. Plus bulky cameras alienate everyone around when shooting in public.


----------



## By-Tor

I like keeping it small, but I guess not really light as these are brass and a bit heavy. 

This is all I need:

Leica M240 Black
Leica M240 Silver
Zeiss 50mm f2 Planar
Voigtlander 35mm f1.4 Nokton Classic MC II
TTArtisan 28mm f5.6
All in a Peak Design 6L sling bag.

Damn sexy


----------



## Offler

Body:
Olympus OMD EM-5 Mark III

Lenses
M.zuiko 12-40mm f2.8
Lumix G X 35-100mm F2.8
Panasonic Leica DG Summilux 25mm f1.4

Flash:
Olympus FL-700WR

2 more battery packs
Backup SD Card

Each lens has an UV, antistatic, splash proof filter, whole set should be water and dustproof and freezeproof up to -10°C.


----------



## RichKnecht

OK, I'll play.

Bodies
Nikon Z9
Nikon D5
Nikon D850
Canon R3
Canon R5

Nikon Lenses:
70-200 F2.8 FL VR
200 F 2 VR
18-35 
24-120 F4 VR
Sigma 120-300 2.8 OS Sport (F mount)
200-500 VR
50 1.8
Rokinon 14 2,8 MF

Canon Lenses
EF 70-200 F 2.8L USM II
EF 100-400L USM II
RF 24-105 F4 L
Sigma 120-300 2.8 OS Sport (EF Mount)

I'm leaving out extenders, mount adapters, and other goodies I use in daily life.


----------

